# Геймеры есть??



## Sergey566

Не нашёл такой темы )) Решил создать  Я фанат ХЛ 2 !! Играю через Стеам ))) в основном в СООР !! Если есть любители пишите -дам IP интересных Серваков )))


----------



## Sergey566




----------



## Sergey566




----------



## Sergey566

Моды !!!


Полезные модификации для тех, кто надумал вернуться в Зону
Если после просмотра трейлера S.T.A.L.K.E.R. 2 вам захотелось заново пройти «*Зов Припяти*» одиннадцатилетней давности, то сначала все же стоит осовременить игру с помощью модов. Лучшие из них мы собрали в этом материале.

*Обратите внимание:*

Все модификации рассчитаны на лицензионную игру версии 1.6.02.
Одновременная работа нескольких модов не гарантируется.
Перед заменой или удалением каталогов игры рекомендуется сделать резервную копию.
*Глобальные моды*
*The Way Last*







Этот мод можно считать большим патчем к «Зову Припяти». Он вносит в игру десятки мелких изменений, устраняет баги и улучшает интерфейс. Модификация не добавляет новый контент, поэтому она прежде всего подойдет тем, кто просто хочет вновь пройти знакомую игру.
*Установка:*

Скачать архив с модом.
Запустить инсталлятор и указать папку, в которой находится ваш «Сталкер».
После завершения установки переместить каталог gamedata в директорию игры.
Скачать мод можно здесь.
*Mysery*





Один мод — и «Сталкер» превращается в настоящий симулятор выживания
Самый известный хардкорный мод для «Зова Припяти». Меняет карту, добавляет сотни единиц нового оружия и брони и улучшает искусственный интеллект. Имейте в виду, что модификация рассчитана на опытных игроков, ведь сражаться станет гораздо сложнее.
*Установка:*

Скачать архив с модом и распаковать его.
Запустить файл MISERY_v2.2setup.exe.
Указать путь к каталогу с игрой (если потребуется).
Скачать модификацию можно здесь.
*Sigerous Mod v2.2*





Главное преимущество данного мода — возможность настроить игру под себя
Этот мод расширяет основную сюжетную линию, улучшает систему апгрейдов и добавляет десятки новых видов оружия, лекарств, артефактов и других предметов. А в отдельном меню вы сможете настроить параметры мода так, как посчитаете нужным.
*Установка:*

Скачать архив с модом и распаковать его.
Запустить установщик модификации.
Скачать мод можно здесь.
*Call of Chernobyl*





Если «песочница» в «Сталкере» вам показалась интересной, обязательно ознакомьтесь с модом Call of Chernobyl
Добавляет практически полноценный открытый мир, который состоит из локаций «Тени Чернобыля», «*Чистого неба*» и «Зова Припяти». Сюжета здесь нет — вы можете примкнуть к одной из группировок или остаться одиночкой и выполнять различные квесты. Мод также восстанавливает вырезанный контент и внедряет уникальные фичи, вроде вида от третьего лица и возможности брать в плен противников.
*Установка:*

Скачать архив с модификации и распаковать его.
Запустить установщик мода и следовать инструкциям.
Скачать модификацию можно здесь.
*Геймплейные моды*
*«Повелитель зоны»*






Если хотите «сломать» игру, то установите данный мод. Он позволяет бесплатно получить любое оружие и патроны к нему, телепортироваться в любую точку карты, вступать в различные группировки и добавлять новые предметы, аномалии, отдельных сталкеров или монстров.
*Установка:*

Скачать архив с модом и распаковать его.
Скопировать папку gamedata в каталог с игрой.
Скачать мод можно здесь.
*«Война в Припяти»*
[games_img=8602364[/games_img]
Этот мод превратит Припять в настоящую арену войны между различными группировками. Противники, к слову, будут возрождаться постоянно.
*Установка:*

Скачать архив с модом и распаковать его.
Скопировать папку gamedata в каталог с игрой.
Скачать модификацию можно здесь.
*Sky Anomaly*





Хотя сюжет игры крутился вокруг воздушных аномалий, на геймплей они никак не влияли. Этот недочет можно исправить при помощи мода _Sky Anomaly_
Модификация, которая полностью меняет внешний вид и особенности аномалий в «Зове Припяти». Плюс в игре появятся новые смертельные ловушки.
*Установка:*

Скачать архив с модификацией и распаковать его.
Скопировать каталог gamedata в папку с игрой.
Скачать мод можно здесь.
*Сюжетные моды*
Модификации, которые добавляют в игру квесты и персонажей. Они позволят взглянуть на мир Зоны с новой стороны. Авторы далеко не всегда следуют канону первоисточника, но то же самое можно сказать и про книги по «Сталкеру».
*«Путь во мгле»*





Лаборатории в этом моде получились даже более жуткими, чем в официальных играх серии
Вы будете играть за наемника Савана. Вам предстоит проникнуть в тайную лабораторию, из которой еще никто не выбирался живым, и узнать, какие именно исследования там проводятся. Игрока ждет увлекательное путешествие в центр Зоны — с продуманным сюжетом и напряженными боями.
*Установка:*

Скачать архив и распаковать его.
Скопировать папки bin и gamedata в каталог с игрой.
Скачать мод можно здесь.
*Chernobyl Chronicles*





Новые локации смотрятся максимально органично, словно они создавались разработчиками игры, а на моддерами
Сюжет посвящен опытному сталкеру Климу, который хочет вернуться в родной дом, покинутый им 20 лет назад. Проблема в том, что раньше он жил в городе Чернобыль-1, куда будет крайне проблематично попасть. Разработчики этого мода добавили в игру три совершенно новые локации, которые проработаны не хуже, чем в оригинальном «Сталкере».
*Установка:*

Скачать архив и распаковать его.
Скопировать содержимое в папку с игрой.
Скачать мод можно здесь.
*«Пространственная аномалия»*





Эта модификация преподнесет по ходу прохождения немало сюрпризов
Группа сталкеров вместе с главным героем попадает в странную аномалию, выбраться из которой — самое настоящее испытание. Поначалу вы будете решать локальные проблемы, связанные с поиском провизии, оружия и патронов, а уже потом искать способ покинуть это жуткое место. Мод можно похвалить за нарисованные с нуля новые локации, неплохой сюжет и слегка переработанный геймплей.
*Установка:*

Скачать архив и распаковать его.
Скопировать файлы в папку с игрой.
Скачать модификацию можно здесь.
*«Контракт на хорошую жизнь»*






Небольшая, но насыщенная событиями история о наемниках, которые попали под действие сильной аномалии. Несмотря на потери в отряде, для выполнения контракта они вынуждены прорываться к центру Зоны. Мод можно похвалить за насыщенную атмосферу и увлекательные перестрелки. Отметим, что сюжет, рассказанный в этой модификации, напрямую связан с событиями «Пространственной аномалии».
*Установка:*

Удалить папки gamedata и userdata из каталога с игрой (если они есть).
Скачать архив с модом и распаковать его. Пароль — 1488228.
Скопировать папки gamedata и bin, а также файл fsgame.ltx в каталог с игрой.
Скачать модификацию можно здесь.
*Perfect Story 3.0*





Чтобы пройти Perfect Story до конца, вам придется потратить немало времени на изучение поведения противников
Новая сюжетная линия, в которой рассказывается о сталкере, вынужденном проникнуть в оцепленную военными Припять. Но попасть в город будет намного сложнее, чем кажется.
*Установка:*

Скачать мод.
Запустить установщик и следовать инструкциям.
Скачать мод можно здесь.
*«Волей случая»*





Почти все сюжетные моды для «Сталкера» предлагают отыгрывать роль наемника или гордого одиночки. Модификация «Волей случая» — приятное исключение
Один из немногих модов, который предлагает поиграть за Монолит и узнать, как возникла эта организация. Помимо необычной сюжетной линии модификацию можно похвалить за атмосферу и новые локации. Правда, многие задания здесь сводятся к блужданиям по Зоне в поисках нужного предмета. Перестрелок немного, но они действительно сложные — умереть можно от одной-единственной пули.

*Установка:*

Скачать архив с модом и распаковать его.
Скопировать содержимое в корневой каталог игры.
Скачать мод можно здесь.
*«Под прикрытием смерти. Клондайк 2.0»*





Мод воспринимается как официальное DLC к игре
«Клондайк 2.0» — долгое приключение в поисках особенно ценных артефактов. В нем неплохо проработана вариативность: добраться до нужной точки и забрать редчайший груз можно разными способами. Помимо основной сюжетной линии здесь есть несколько отличных сайд-квестов, которые представляют собой цепочки заданий.
*Установка:*

Удалить папку gamedata из папки с игрой (если она есть).
Скачать архив с модификацией и распаковать его.
Скопировать папки bin и gamedata в директорию игры.
Скачать мод можно здесь.
*Графические моды*
*Remake*






Улучшение внешнего вида игры при помощи текстур высокого разрешения. Модификация заменяет все модели оружия, персонажей и монстров на более детализированные и добавляет новые эффекты.
*Установка:*

Удалить папку bin и Shaders_cache, а также файл user.ltx.
Скачать архив с модом и распаковать его.
Скопировать файл fsgame.ltx, папки gamedata и bin в каталог с игрой.
Скачать мод можно здесь.
*ABR Mod*





Выбор мода на графику сводится к вашим личным предпочтениям и возможностям вашего ПК
Еще один графический мод, который улучшает внешний вид игры при помощи новых текстур. Здесь особое внимание уделено сохранению атмосферы оригинального «Сталкера».
*Установка:*

Скачать архив с модом и распаковать его.
Скопировать файлы в корневой каталог игры.
Скачать мод можно здесь.
*Absolute Nature 4.01*





Хотя с модом Absolute Nature игра выглядит по-другому, в ней все же узнается тот самый «Сталкер»
Мод уделяет особое внимание природе. С ним вся растительность будет выглядеть намного реалистичнее. Например, трава будет расти более плотно, а модели деревьев станут детализированнее. Ряд параметров мода можно настраивать: так, вы сможете изменить дальность прорисовки растительности или угол обзора камеры.
*Установка:*

Скачать архив с модом. Распаковать его.
Запустить установщик и указать каталог с игрой.
Скачать мод можно здесь.
*AtmosFear 3*





Нет, это не просто красивый закат. Это пси-шторм, от которого нужно убегать и прятаться
Модификация, которая полностью меняет погоду. В игре появится туман, эффекты грозы и дождя будут намного красивее, а все текстуры неба поменяются на более современные. Помимо визуальных эффектов, появятся пси-штормы и радиоактивные осадки, опасные для здоровья персонажа.
*Установка:*

Скачать архив с модом. Распаковать его.
Запустить установщик и следовать инструкциям.
Начать новую игру.
Скачать модификацию можно здесь.
*Оружейные моды*
*Gunslinger*






Этот мод добавляет 50 новых видов оружия, улучшает внешний вид и параметры стандартных «стволов», а также полностью меняет систему апргейдов.
*Установка:*

Скачать архив с модом и распаковать его.
Скопировать файлы с модом в корневой каталог игры.
Скачать модификацию можно здесь.
*Full Weapon Reanimation — COP Edition*






Если вы просто хотите улучшить стандартное оружие в «Зове Припяти», установите этот мод. Благодаря ему все пистолеты, автоматы и винтовки получат текстуры высокого разрешения и новые звуки выстрелов.
*Установка:*

Скачать установщик мода
Запустить его и следовать инструкциям.
Скачать мод можно здесь.
*New Smoking Barrels*






Этот мод делает стрельбу намного реалистичнее. На баллистику пуль будут влиять множество факторов: от длины ствола оружия до его типа. Еще модификация добавляет в игру немало новых автоматов и винтовок.
*Установка:*

Скачать архив с модом и распаковать его.
Скопировать папку gamedata в корневой каталог игры.
Скачать модификацию можно здесь.
О других наборах оружия мы рассказали в отдельной статье.
*Моды на броню*
*Outfit Mod v1.5.1*





Новые виды брони отлично вписываются в мир игры
Добавляет ряд новых костюмов, прежде всего, экзоскелеты и комплекты тяжелой брони. Модификация также меняет интерфейс и цветовую гамму при использовании шлемов и противогазов.
*Установка:*

Удалить папку gamedata.
Скачать архив с модом и распаковать его.
Запустить установщик и следовать его инструкциям.
Скачать мод можно здесь.
*Novaya Bronya*






7 новых шлемов и 15 бронекостюмов, каждый из которых подлежит модернизации.
*Установка:*

Скачать архив с модом и распаковать его.
Скопировать папку gamedata в корневой каталог с игрой.
Скачать модификацию можно здесь.
*Моды на звук*
*Sound Remake*






Эта модификация меняет звуки выстрелов и взрывов, а также делает рев химер и бюреров более устрашающим. Еще мод увеличивает дистанцию слышимости противников, благодаря чему играть «по стелсу» будет намного проще и удобнее.
*Установка:*

Скачать установщик.
Запустить его и следовать инструкциям.
Скачать мод можно здесь.
*Ambient Mod*






Замена фоновой музыки на мрачный эмбиент. Выбранные композиции отлично вписываются в игру.
*Установка:*

Скачать архив с модом и распаковать его.
Скопировать содержимое в папку с игрой.
Скачать модификацию можно здесь.


----------



## Sergey566

*Пока реальный 2020-й продолжает преподносить сюрпризы, предлагаем отвлечься и посмотреть, как этот год представляли создатели видеоигр. И сравним — у кого круче получилось*


----------



## Sergey566




----------



## Sergey566




----------



## Dragokas

Любопытная подборка модификаций, респект 

Держу 5 линукс серверов зомби-игры Left 4 Dead 1 и 2 с собственными авторскими модификациями ~ 50 штук + 50 штук форков.
Если будет желание, заходите. Сервера зовутся "//^_^\\ Bloody Witch".

Навороты можно увидеть на скринах здесь: Steam Community :: Время Драконов :: Artwork и здесь: Blood Weee | VK
Поддержать проект можно через Патреон: Alex Dragokas is creating software, games | Patreon


----------



## Sergey566

*@Dragokas*, А по ХЛ 2 НЕТ ??? (L4D2 Снёс )) играл пару лет ))) )


----------



## Sergey566

@Dragokas, Вроде добавил тебя в Стеаме))) в друзья ))  (Я Night Vobl@ )


----------



## Sergey566

Энтузиасты выпустили мод Identity Crisis для *The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim*, который добавляет в игру новые квесты, локации, врагов, навыки, оружие, доспехи и дом для главного героя.


Игрокам предстоит расследовать безумные события, произошедшие в Северном приюте Юлиана, и получить благословение Безумного Бога. Моддеры основательно подошли к созданию своего детища и даже озвучили диалоги для новых персонажей. Кроме того, некоторые модели для предметов были созданы энтузиастами с нуля.



































































Мод можно скачать на Nexus. Он также доступен и для Xbox One.


----------



## Sergey566

*Энтузиаст показал вырезанную из Demon's Souls локацию*





Фанат видеоигр Лэнс Макдональд опубликовал на своем YouTube-канале ролик с вырезанной зимней локацией из эксклюзива PlayStation 3 *Demon's Souls*. The Northern Limit («Северный предел») могла войти в дополнение, от которого отказались из-за разрыва контракта между FromSoftware и Sony.










Изначально локацию обнаружили в файлах экшена в 2015 году, однако лишь сейчас нашелся энтузиаст, создавший ее презентацию. Среди уникальных врагов в «Северном пределе» можно встретить гигантского йети с пастью на животе.










Ранее Sony анонсировала ремейк *Demon's Souls* для PlayStation 5. Игру разрабатывает студия Bluepoint. По слухам, экшен войдет в стартовую линейку консоли и станет ее графическим бенчмарком


----------



## Sergey566

Геймплей Mafia Definitive Edition на русском / Прохождение Mafia Remake (превью-билд). Дата выхода — 25 сентября 2020. Сайт игры Mafia Definitive Edition: https://mafiagame.com/


----------



## Sergey566




----------



## грум

А где же игрушка MFS?


----------



## Sergey566

Эта??


----------



## грум

Sergey566 написал(а):


> Эта??


Она самая.


----------



## Sergey566

Автор YouTube-канала JayK96 выпустил короткометражный ролик по вселенной S.T.A.L.K.E.R., созданный на движке Unreal Engine 4. В четырехминутном ролике показана небольшая история о сталкере-одиночке, который, убегая от стаи собак, забредает в заброшенный дом. Там он сталкивается с одним из самых пугающих монстров — полтергейстом.






«Полтергейст всегда казался мне одним из самых жутких существ во вселенной S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Это видео является моим представлением его сил и потенциала», — отметил автор видео.


В середине августа другой энтузиаст Ivan Source, разработчик фанатского ремейка *S.T.A.L.K.E.R.* на Unreal Engine 4, поделился очередным обновлением. На этот раз автор показал уровень проработки текстур. В видео на примере стены можно увидеть уровень проработки объектов. Комментаторы остались довольны проделанной работой и похвалили автора.





 

Stormling Studios во время gamescom представили новый трейлер хоррор *Transient*. Сами разработчики не скрывают, что смешали постапокалипсис, киберпанк и вселенную произведений Лавкрафта.










Действие Transient разворачивается в закрытом городе будущего «Провидение». Главный герой — хакер Рэндольф Картер, который случайно узнает опасную правду, способную разрушить привычный уклад жизни. Кстати, у американского писателя Лавкрафта герой Рэндольф Картер обладал даром провидения и мог погружаться в Страну снов.

Выход Transient запланирован на октябрь 2020 года в Steam. Страница в магазине уже открыта.


----------



## Sergey566




----------



## Sergey566

Эх были времена !!


----------



## Sergey566

Сайт IGN опубликовал 10 минут геймплея тактической RPG *Necromunda: Underhive Wars*, действия которой разворачиваются во вселенной Warhammer 40K.






Стратегия основана на настольной игре Necromunda. Она расскажет о бандах, которые сражаются за власть над городом-ульем. Игроки смогут выбрать одну из трех фракций: Эшер, Голиаф или Орлок. При этом разработчики обещают со временем добавить новые группировки.

Игра выходит 8 сентября на PC, PS4 и Xbox One.


----------



## грум

А я в основном в симуляторы играю.Руль педали и погнал грузы возить или летать.


----------



## Sergey566

грум написал(а):


> .Руль педали и погнал грузы возить или летать.


 Ну это всё в прошлом))) Сейчас через Стеам играю (В основном в СООР )


----------



## грум

Так и я через стим.


----------



## Sergey566

Авторы игр и фильмов очень любят альтернативные сценарии Второй мировой. Но какие из них были возможны в реальности?


----------



## Sergey566




----------



## Sergey566

Авторы Digital Foundry проанализировали консольные версии *Crysis Remastered* и поделились деталями уникального режима рейтресинга на Xbox One X и PS4 Pro.

По понятным причинам разработчики используют на консолях программную трассировку лучей — аппаратная версия работает только с видеокартами RTX от NVIDIA. Мощности базовых PS4 и Xbox One для программной трассировки недостаточно, но даже у более мощных версий консоли начинаются «проблемы» — разрешение становится динамическим 1080р, а кадровая частота блокируется на значении 30 FPS.

Digital Foundry выяснили, что в таком режиме океан отражает поверхность по старой технологии SSR, а трассировка лучей на консолях обрабатывает только статичные элементы. Сама технология постоянно подстраивается под доступную мощность консоли — радиус рейтресинга может уменьшиться в особо сложных сценах.

Специалисты считают, что даже со всеми этими компромиссами игра выглядит заметно лучше, но рейтресинг немного «портит» атмосферу. Просто некоторые детали выглядят не так, как это было в оригинале.

Выход Crysis Remastered запланирован на 18 сентября. PC-версия будет доступна эксклюзивно в магазине Epic Games.


----------



## Sergey566

У кого есть Стеам !! добро пожаловать на Сервер *IP 88.201.218.121:27400*

Увидите много интересного !!! ( Магазин Турели Телепортация Лечение игроков и много чего )))


----------



## Sergey566

https://cdn.cloudflare.steamstatic.com/steam/apps/256746124/movie480.webm?t=1553400119

https://cdn.cloudflare.steamstatic.com/steam/apps/256765374/movie480.webm?t=1572363200


----------



## Sergey566




----------



## Sergey566

*В сети появился официальный анбоксинг и фото GeForce RTX 3080*
RTX 3080 всего на пару сантиметров больше RTX 2080Ti







NVIDIA опубликовала распаковку RTX 3080 — флагманской видеокарты следующего поколения. Сегодня профильные издания и блогеры получили устройство на обзор, так что первые тестирования будут опубликованы уже скоро.

На Западе видеокарты RTX 3080 поступят в продажу с 17 сентября по цене от $699. В России новинку в варианте Founders Edition оценили в 63 490 руб. У нас в стране продажи начнутся с 6 октября 2020 года.










Спойлер: Много картинок












































































































































В свою очередь главный конкурент в лице AMD представит видеокарты Radeon RX 6000 только в следующем месяце — 28 октября 2020 года. По слухам, из-за конкуренции с NVIDIA цена топовой RX 6000 может опуститься с предполагаемых $600 до $549. Это поставит ее примерно в один ценовой уровень с RTX 3070, которую уже оценили в $499, но при этом у RX 6000 будет не 8, а 16 ГБ памяти. Новые видеокарты AMD должны поступить в продажу этой осенью.


----------



## Sergey566

Вот наше последнее подробное видео о Mafia: Definitive Edition. Мы обсуждаем спецификации ПК для предварительной сборки, эксклюзивные сцены сбоев, элементы управления Xbox One и многое другое! Все кадры игрового процесса, использованные в видео, были записаны нами. ▶ Наш Twitter! https://twitter.com/TripleADigest


----------



## Sergey566

Студия King Art Games добавила в дизельпанк-стратегию *Iron Harvest* кооператив. Теперь игроки смогут пройти все три сюжетные кампании (за Поланию, Русвет и Саксонию) вдвоем, управляя всеми доступными юнитами. Также патч добавил в игру новую мультиплеерную карту под названием The Great Wastes.






Ранее издатель стратегии Koch Media сообщил об «уникальной ситуации» с релизом игры в Epic Games Store. Владельцы предзаказов не смогли скачать игру, из-за чего издатель перенес релиз в лаунчере на неопределенный срок. При этом Koch Media извинилась перед игроками и вернула всем деньги.

Iron Harvest — стратегия в сеттинге дизельпанка, основанная на работах художника Якуба Розальского. Игра повествует об альтернативной Европе 1920-х годов, когда вместо танков ученые создали механических гигантов. RTS вышла 1 сентября на PC (в Steam, GOG и EGS), PlayStation 4 и Xbox One, получив положительные отзывы от игроков и критиков. Подробнее о наших впечатлениях от игры можно прочитать здесь.


----------



## Sergey566

*Все, что нужно для победы: три новые модели игровых гарнитур A4 Bloody*

Потрясающий стереозвук звук 2.0, микрофон с функцией шумоподавления и максимальный комфорт во время игры.
10 сентября 2020



Bloody, бренд компьютерной периферии для геймеров, представляет три новые модели игровых гарнитур со стереозвуком 2.0. Гарнитуры Bloody изготовлены из высококачественных материалов, которые обеспечивают максимальный комфорт даже во время длительного использования. Bloody никогда не идет на компромисс с точки зрения качества и комфорта. А благодаря элегантному дизайну даже самые требовательные игроки будут в восторге. Наушники устраняют все шумы за счет закрытой конструкции и обеспечивают комфорт в течение долгих часов прослушивания. А теперь детально.
Начнем с главного – с динамиков. И здесь новинкам есть, чем похвастаться. Мощные драйверы (40-миллиметровые - для G650S и 50-миллиметровые - для G530S и G520S) с неодимовыми магнитами обеспечивают четкие басы и высокую точность воспроизведения звука без искажения. Частотный диапазон всех моделей - 20 Гц - 20 КГц, а чувствительность - 105 дБ - для G530S и G520S, и 100 дБ - для G650S. К тому же, двойные звуковые камеры дают глубокий резонирующий бас и кристально четкие высокие и средние частоты. Это создает реалистичное ощущение насыщенного звука и позволяет в полной мере насладиться игровым процессом.
Что касается микрофона, не менее важной характеристики для игровых гарнитур, Bloody как всегда – на высоте. Всенаправленный микрофон воспринимает звук с любой точки расположения источника звука, а повышенная чувствительность и высокий уровень шумоподавления обеспечивают общение с другими игроками с кристальной ясностью. Частотный диапазон - 100 Гц - 10 КГц, а чувствительность - 45 дБ для всех трех моделей. Одним словом – безупречно.
Не оставляет ни каких вопросов и предусмотренный во всех отношениях комфортный дизайн. Прилегающее подвесное оголовье наушников подходит для всех форм головы и обеспечивает комфортное использование без натяжения. Для тех, кто любит затеряться в виртуальных мирах, стоит обратить внимание на модель G520S. Эта гарнитура специально разработана таким образом, чтобы предотвратить головную боль при длительном ношении. Ее легкая конструкция с удобным оголовьем обеспечивает комфорт в течение всего дня, чтобы играть без остановки. Амбушюры также обещают абсолютный комфорт и шумоизоляцию. При этом у G650S они отличаются особой мягкостью и имеют изображение танка, а у G520S и G530S – увеличенным размером. Прочный и долговечный USB-кабель и завораживающая яркая подсветка – само собой разумеющиеся стандарты Bloody.
Новинки уже доступны для заказа в MERLION.


----------



## Sergey566




----------



## Sergey566

Для зомби-шутера *Left 4 Dead 2* скоро выйдет обновление The Last Stand с новой локацией. По такому случаю разработчики опубликовали трейлер и назвали точную дату выхода контента — 24 сентября.






В The Last Stand не только появится новая карта, но 30 достижений и два новых мутатора. По сюжету The Last Stand героям предстоит выбраться с маяка на вершине скалы. Этой сюжетной кампанией занималась группа фанатов, но Valve поможет выпустить обновление официально.
*Моддеры представили апдейт фанатской версии Half-Life 3*
Проект разрабатывается на движке Unreal Engine 4












Команда разработки проекта Project Borealis — фанатской версии Half-Life 3 — опубликовала видео апдейта под номером 5. В ролике демонстрируется обновленный дизайн локаций, разрушаемость объектов и другие детали. Также авторы показали геймплейный ролик, который можно посмотреть по этой ссылке. Напомним, что проект разрабатывается на движке Unreal Engine 4.

Ранее генеральный директор и сооснователь Saber Interactive (World War Z), Мэттью Керч, заявил, что Valve отказала его студии в работе над ремейком Half-Life 2.


----------



## Sergey566

Capcom в рамках PlayStation 5 Showcase представила новый сюжетный трейлер *Resident Evil Village*, в котором рассказана мистическая историю деревни и потерянной девочки.

_«Спустя несколько лет после кошмарных событий Resident Evil 7 biohazard, заслужившей признание критиков, начинается другая история. Итан Уинтерс и его жена Миа обосновались на новом месте, вдали от ужасов прошлого. Но не успели супруги насладиться безмятежной жизнью, как их вновь постигла трагедия»_ — отмечено в описании.

, — гласит описание игры в Steam

Игра будет от первого лица, игроки примут на себя роль Итана Уинтерса. В игре появятся как знакомые лица, так и новые противники. Крис Редфилд, который обычно представал в серии Resident Evil в качестве героя, в Village будет «с недобрыми намерениями».

Игра должна выйти в 2021 году на PC, PS5 и Xbox Series X.


----------



## Sergey566




----------



## Sergey566

В магазине Epic Games Store стартовала раздача сразу трех игр: *Watch Dogs 2*, *Football Manager 2020* и *Stick It to the Man!*. Игры можно бесплатно добавить в библиотеку до 24 сентября.
Трейлер Watch Dogs 2 — сиквела игры Ubisoft о хакерах, которые борются с системой:

Stick It to the Man! — Платформер, действие которого разворачивается в мире, сделанном из бумаги и наклеек. Сюжет повествует о жизни человека, обвиняемого в преступлении, которое он не совершал.

Football Manager 2020 — Симулятор менеджера, в котором игрок управляет футбольным клубом и пытается привести его к успеху.


----------



## Sergey566

*В США распродали почти весь запас RTX 3080 за день*
Когда подвезут вторую партию — неизвестно











В первый день продаж видеокарты RTX 3080 уже в большом дефиците. Интернет-магазины Amazon, Newegg, Best Buy и официальный сайт NVIDIA сообщают, что видеокарты закончились. Желающих просят подписаться на обновления, но даже примерной даты поступления новой партии пока нет.
Что касается обычных магазинов компьютерной техники, то там ситуация не сильно лучше — люди занимали очереди, но могут не дождаться обещанной новинки из-за ажиотажа.

*Спекулянты уже начали перепродавать видеокарты на eBay с огромной наценкой — от 10 до 60 тыс. долларов*. При этом NVIDIA не комментирует ситуацию, а на 24 сентября в старне запланированы продажи *RTX 3090.*


----------



## Sergey566

Разработчики *Serious Sam 4* впервые показали геймплей с системой «Легион» — тысячи врагов находятся на экране одновременно. В Croteam заявили, что против игрока могут выступить одновременно до 10 тыс. врагов.










Это видео появилась в официальном Discord-канале, а затем уже попало на YouTube. В названии указано, что это только превью, а значит, разработчики покажут сражение с ордами монстров более детально.

На прошлой неделе Cryteam поделились системными требованиями игры. Для запуска «мясного» шутера понадобится Windows 10, 4-ядерный процессор на частоте 2,5 ГГц, а также NVIDIA GeForce 780 или AMD Radeon 7950.


----------



## Sergey566

Тактические стратегии в сеттинге Второй мировой войны — явление редкое в игровой индустрии. Еще реже можно отыскать подобные игры о Великой Отечественной Войне. Для студии Alter Games это первый проект в жанре, что вовсе не помешало создать отличную во всех отношениях игру. Мы сыграли в бета-версию стратегии и делимся впечатлениями.

В *Partisans 1941* игрок возглавляет отряд советских партизан, который пытается помешать немецко-фашистским оккупантам вольготно чувствовать себя на захваченной территории. Начинается игра с побега капитана Зорина (будущего командира отряда) из лагеря военнопленных. При этом игрокам не стоит ждать увлекательного сюжета — его здесь нет. Максимум на что можно рассчитывать — мини-истории о каждом бойце, чтобы игрок мог составить впечатление о своих подопечных. Однако атмосферу начала Великой Отечественной войны разработчики передали на ура. Чего стоят хотя бы сводки с фронта, которые влияют на мораль группы и становятся поводом для обсуждений среди партизан.






 

Компания Activision выпустила трейлер шестого сезона *Call of Duty: Modern Warfare* и *Warzone*. В игре появятся новые оперативники — Фара и Николай, знакомые по сюжетной кампании.

Оперативники станут доступны всем обладателям «Боевого пропуска», а также тем, кто разблокирует их за деньги. Кроме того, на карте «Верданск» из Warzone появится новая локация. Для Call of Duty это станет последним сезоном перед выходом новой Black Ops Cold War, после релиза которой Warzone станет ее частью.


----------



## Sergey566

Посмотрите первый в истории игровой процесс DOOM Eternal, снятый на GeForce RTX 3080 с невероятной скоростью при разрешении 4K и максимальных настройках.


----------



## Sergey566

В Steam на этой неделе сразу пять инди-игр стали бесплатными. Полный список проектов, которых можно бесплатно добавить в библиотеку, выглядит так:


SWAM — пиксельный платформер, вышедший в 2016 году, в котором нужно пройти 40 уровней.
Rogue Rails — платформер, вдохновленный рогаликами. Игра достаточно сложная, при этом автор отмечает, у проекта есть несколько вариантов прохождения одних и тех же уровней.
Shrine 2 — ретро-шутер с видом от первого лица с упором на атмосферу и исследования. Здесь предстоит исслеодвать кошмарный мир, явно вдохновленный произведениями Лавкрафата, и сражаться с грозными боссами.
Chip's Challenge 1 — пиксельный платформер-головоломка, который изначально вышел еще в 1989 году. Главному герою, ботанику по имени Чип, нужно пройти 144 сложных уровня ради того, чтобы встретиться с девушкой своей мечты.
Space Avengers — скроллер-шутер про боевой космолет, вдохновленный классическими играми жанра.


----------



## Sergey566

Лучшие моды для оригинальной Mass Effect, которые осовременят культовую RPG
Слухи про грядущее переиздание *Mass Effect* набирают обороты: сначала предполагалось, что ремастер выйдет в октябре этого года, а теперь в СМИ появилась свежая информация, что его выпустят не раньше 2021-го. Но необязательно ждать так долго: с помощью модов, которые мы собрали в этой подборке, вы можете уже сейчас самостоятельно осовременить первый Mass Effect, потратив немного времени и усилий.
Большая часть модов устанавливается при помощи менеджера. Если модификацию нужно ставить как-то иначе, мы укажем это в описании.


> *Обратите внимание*: если вы используете Origin-версию первого Mass Effect, обязательно отключите автообновления игры, чтобы моды не стерлись.


*Графические моды*
*MEUITM*






Модификация MEUITM — отличный способ преобразить Mass Effect
Самый известный графический мод для первого Mass Effect. Он улучшает все текстуры, освещение и эффекты в игре, благодаря чему ее внешний вид становится даже лучше, чем во второй и третьей частях серии.
*Установка:*

Переустановите Mass Effect, если вы уже ставили графические моды на игру.
Запустите и выставьте все настройки графики на максимум.
Если вы хотите установить моды, которые не связаны с текстурами, сделайте это сейчас. Речь идет об изменениях управления, дополнительном контенте и прочем.
Если вы используете Origin-версию Mass Effect, отключите автообновления.
Скачайте архив с модом и распакуйте его.
Запустите файл MassEffectModder.exe и следуйте инструкциям.

Скачать мод можно здесь.
*A lot of textures (ALOT)*





Мод ALOT стоит устанавливать сразу на три части Mass Effect
Альтернативный вариант, чтобы улучшить внешний вид игры. Этот мод подходит и для других частей серии. Процесс установки данной модификации аналогичен предыдущей.

Скачать мод можно здесь.
*A lot of videos (ALOV)*





Ключевые события Mass Effect подаются именно в кат-сценых
Модификация, которая улучшает текстуры во всех кат-сценах.
Установка точно такая же, как и у двух предыдущих модов.

Скачать модификацию можно здесь.
Эти три мода позволяют улучшить сразу всю игру. Если вы хотите более тонкой настройки, воспользуйтесь другими модификациями.
*El's ME1 Complexion Tweaks*





Разницу между «ванильной» версией игры и этим модом сложно не заметить
Модификация, которая улучшает лица всех ключевых NPC: теперь они будут выглядеть так же, как в третьем Mass Effect.

Скачать мод можно здесь.
*Femshep Appearance Consistency Project*





Почти все моды, связанные с Шепардом, касаются только его женской «версии»
Улучшение внешнего вида Шепарда-женщины.

Скачать модификацию можно здесь.
*ME1 Female Shepard Pack*
Дополнительные опции при создании персонажа: новые брови и цвета кожи. Изменения касаются только женской версии Шепарда.

Скачать мод можно здесь.
*Asari Remastered*






Модификация, которая значительно улучшает внешний вид всех азари в игре. Особое внимание уделено Лиаре Т`Сони.

Скачать мод можно здесь.
*Retexture Eyes*
Модификация, которая улучшает глаза всех персонажей и NPC.

Скачать мод можно здесь.
*Геймплейные моды*
*ME1 Recalibrated*





Благодаря этому моды вы избавитесь от глюков, подвисаний и неверных диалогов, которые до сих пор встречаются в первом Mass Effect
Этот мод можно считать неофициальным патчем, который исправляет сотни недоработок оригинальной игры.

Скачать модификацию можно здесь.
*Faster Elevators*





Ближе к концу игры лифтов становится особенно много
Многих игроков раздражали излишне медленные лифты в первом Mass Effect (на самом деле во время подъема или спуска происходила загрузка). При помощи этого мода вы сможете увеличить скорость лифта в 2 раза.

Скачать модификацию можно здесь.
*Faster Airlock*






Ну а этот мод намного быстрее открывает шлюзовые двери Нормандии.
Установка:

Скачать мод
Скопировать его в корневую папку с игрой.

Скачать мод можно здесь.
*Improved MAKO*





В более поздних частях серии от поездок на MAKO отказались. А жаль: они вносили разнообразие в геймплей Mass Effect
Улучшение физики движения и управления вездеходом MAKO.
Установка:

Скачать мод.
Скопировать его в папку Documents/Bioware/Mass Effect/Config

Скачать мод можно здесь.
*N7 MAKO*





Эту модификацию можно назвать читерской. Она подойдет для тех, кто хочет превратить Мако в настоящую машину смерти
Мод, который увеличивается скорость и улучшает управляемость у Мако, а также позволяет его щитам восстанавливаться быстрее.

Скачать модификацию можно здесь.
*ME1 Gameplay tweaks*





Данную модификацию можно посоветовать тем, кто уже проходил Mass Effect и теперь хочет поэкспериментировать с игрой
Этот мод позволяет настроить Mass Effect под свой вкус. Например, вы сможете изменить скорость спринта или увеличить число очков опыта за убитых врагов. Из действительно необычных нововведений можно отметить возможность занимать укрытия, чего не было в оригинальной игре.

Установка:

Скачать мод
Скопировать файлы BIOGame.ini, BIOParty.ini, BIOInput.ini, BIOGuiResources.ini в каталог Documents/Bioware/Mass Effect/Config с заменой.

Скачать мод можно здесь.
*Cut Content Unlocker*
Модификация, которая восстанавливает вырезанный контент.
Установка:

Скачать мод.
Скопировать содержимое папки в корневой каталог с игрой.

Скачать мод можно здесь.
*Моды, улучшающие интерфейс и управление*
*Mass Effect Ultrawide*





В 2008 году, когда на ПК вышел Mass Effect, еще не было ультрашироких мониторов. Без этого патча интерфейс и картинка в целом будут выглядеть некрасиво
Оригинальный Mass Effect не поддерживает ультраширокие мониторы с соотношением сторон 21:9. Этот мод исправляет данную проблему и подгоняет интерфейс под ваш современный дисплей.
Инструкция по установке:

Скачайте архив с модом и распакуйте его.
Скопируйте файлы в папку с игрой.
В папке Documents/BioWare/Mass Effect/Config найдите файл BIOGuiResources.ini.
Откройте его и найдите строчку m_fMinScalingRange=xxxx.0f. Замените “xxxx” на “2000”.

Скачать модификацию можно здесь.
*Mass Effect Galaxy Map Compendium*





В оригинальной игре карта была не особо подробной и не сообщала дополнительной информации о планетах
Более подробная и удобная карта Галактики

Скачать мод можно здесь.
*Controller Support*





Стоит признать, что с геймпада играть в Mass Effect намного удобнее
Модификация, которая позволяет управлять игрой при помощи геймпада Xbox 360. Напомним, что первый Mass Effect изначально выходил только на этой консоли.
Инструкция по установке:

Скачайте мод.
Скопируйте файлы из папки Controller в каталог C:/Users/(Your Username)/Documents/BioWare/Mass Effect/Config
Скачайте и распакуйте JoyToKey.
Откройте JoyToKey.exe и выберите пункт ME_Gameplay
Запустите Mass Effect с подключенным геймпадом.

Скачать модификацию можно здесь.
Скачать JoyToKey можно с официального сайта.
*Mass Effect Mouse Fix*
Модификация, которая подойдет для тех, кто предпочитает играть с клавиатурой и мышкой. Она убирает некоторые глюки, связанные с управлением: например, внезапное увеличение скорости курсора.
Инструкция по установке:

Скачайте файл dinput8.dll.
Скопируйте его в корневую папку с игрой.

Скачать мод можно здесь.
*Screenshot — Photo Mode for ME1*





Благодаря отличному дизайну, первый Mass Effect в состоянии впечатлить даже сегодня
Полноценный фоторежим для первого Mass Effect. Чтобы выбрать красивый кадр, вы можете остановить игру, убрать интерфейс и включить режим свободной камеры.
Инструкция по установке:

Скачайте мод.
Скопируйте BIOInput.ini в папку C:/Users/(Your Username)/Documents/BioWare/Mass Effect/Config
Откройте этот файл в текстовом редакторе и найдите строчку _BIOC_Base.BioPlayerInput_. Напишите ниже следующее:
_Bindings=(Name=«G», InputMode=BIO_INPUT_MODE_NONE, Command=«SloMo 0 | ToggleFlyCam | ToggleHUD»,Control=False,Shift=False,Alt=False)Bindings=(Name=«H», InputMode=BIO_INPUT_MODE_NONE, Command=«SloMo 1 | ToggleFlyCam | ToggleHUD»,Control=False,Shift=False,Alt=False)_.
*Моды, позволяющие играть за пришельцев*
В отличие от серии The Elder Scrolls, в Mass Effect вы не можете выбрать расу. Играть разрешается только за представителя человечества. Если же вы хотите пройти сюжетную кампанию за азари, крогана или, скажем, гета, то установите соответствующую модификацию из этой категории.
Установка подобных модов происходит довольно просто:

Скачать файл.
Переместить его в каталог Documents/Bioware/Mass Effect/Config
*Play as Turian*






Возможность поиграть за турианца — Гарруса или Нихлуса.

Скачать мод можно здесь.
*Play as Asari*





Все подобные моды меняют только внешность главного героя. К сожалению, авторы не пошли дальше и не добавили дополнительных строчек диалогов
Игра за Лиару Т`Сони или ее собратьев.

Скачать модификацию вы можете здесь.
*Play as Wrex*





Кроганы — самые брутальные воины в мире Mass Effect
Модификация, для тех, кто хотел пройти Mass Effect за вспыльчивого крогана. За основу модели взята внешность Рекса.

Скачать мод можно здесь.
*Play as Tali*





Увидеть представительницу Тали без маски можно только в третьей части серии и при выполнении ряда условий
Мод для тех, кто хотел пройти игру за Тали.

Скачать модификацию вы можете здесь.
*Play as Geth*





С гетами Шепард и его команда воевали на протяжении всех трех частей серии Mass Effect
Эта модификация позволяет побывать в металлической «шкуре» одного из гетов.

Скачать мод можно здесь.


----------



## грум

Эх жалко что я не играю в такие игры.Столько модов.


----------



## Sergey566

грум написал(а):


> Эх жалко что я не играю в такие игры.Столько модов.



А ты попробуй ))) --наркотик


----------



## грум

Sergey566 написал(а):


> А ты попробуй ))) --наркотик


Так я и так играю.Только в другие игры.Я именно в эти не играю.


----------



## Sergey566

Я Через Стеам )) и в основном в СООР по ХЛ 2 ))

Вот тут ip 88.201.218.121:27400


----------



## Sergey566

Скрины ))


----------



## Sergey566

*Первые за многие годы космический симулятор по далёкой галактике




*
В далекие, далекие девяностые одной из самых известных игровых серий по «Звездным войнам» была Star Wars: X-Wing. Входившие в нее игры были не просто отличным дополнением к оригинальным фильмам, но и просто одними из лучших космосимов на то время. Но постепенно популярность спала, и с космическими боями по «Звездным войнам» мы сталкиваемся разве что в режимах *Star Wars: Battlefront*, но не в самостоятельных играх. Исправить это призвана выходящая в начале октября *Star Wars: Squadrons*. К ее выходу мы подготовили подборку самых важных вещей, которые необходимо знать об этой игре.
*Первым делом истребители*

В 2015 году EA основало студию Motive во главе с небезызвестной Джейд Реймонд, которая сразу объявила, что компания займется в частности играми по «Звездным войнам». Правда, поначалу Motive трудилась на подхвате у более именитых студий — например, сделала сюжетную кампанию для Star Wars Battlefront 2. И только после этого пришла пора для собственного проекта студии — первого за долгое время космического симулятора по «Звездным войнам».
Star Wars: Squadrons — пожалуй, главный игровой эксперимент со вселенной за последние годы. И дело даже не в тематике космических боев, а в том, что, судя по всему, Motive делают во многом хардкорную игру.





Имперские истребители проигрывают в республиканским в защищенности, но зато более маневренны и просты в управлении
Одной из механик Squadrons станет распределение энергии между системами корабля — двигателями, оружием и щитами. В зависимости от боевой ситуации, можно повысить эффективность той или иной системы, но в ущерб другим. Это позволит пробовать в бою совершенно разные тактики и быстро подстраиваться под ситуацию.
Правда, это в полной мере справедливо только по отношению к кораблям Новой Республики. В полном соответствии с историей далёкой галактики, почти все имперские СИД-истребители щитами не оснащены. Их отсутствие компенсируется более высокой манёвренностью, а также тем, что во время боя за двумя системами следить проще, чем за тремя. В итоге имеем два совершенно разных стиля игры.


> Squadrons — пожалуй, главный игровой эксперимент со вселенной за последние годы


В распоряжении каждой из враждующих сторон будет по четыре вида кораблей: универсальные истребители, быстрые и маневренные, но уязвимые перехватчики, мощные и медлительные бомбардировщики и корабли поддержки, которые могут пополнять боезапас союзников или с помощью ремонтных дроидов подлатать повреждения. Каждый корабль можно кастомизировать — количество апгрейдов исчисляется десятками. Будет и возможность изменить внешний вид корабля, но разработчики уже пообещали, что Squadrons обойдется без микротранзакций.





Имперские и Республиканские корабли отличаются не только внешним видом. Даже в рамках одного класса, истребители враждующих сторон имеют различные сильные и слабые стороны
Мультиплеерных режимов, по крайней мере на старте игры, будет всего два. Первый — обычный командный бой, в котором с каждой стороны сможет участвовать до пяти игроков. Второй — бои флотилий, масштабные сражения из трех фаз. Первым делом в центре космической карты померяются силами истребители. Затем сторона, получившая преимущество в первой стычке, будет атаковать два средних вражеский корабля. Наконец, в третьей фазе нужно вывести из строя флагман противника — причем вариантов, как это сделать, сразу несколько. Обороняющаяся сторона, в случае успешных действий и уничтожения большого количества атакующих, может перехватить инициативу и в свою очередь перейти в нападение.

В боях флотилий тоже будут участвовать команды до пяти человек в каждой, а чтобы сражения получались по-настоящему масштабными, компанию живым игрокам составят пилоты под управлением искусственного интеллекта.
*Война на руинах Империи*

События сюжетной кампании развернутся после битвы при Эндоре, в которой была уничтожена вторая Звезда Смерти и, как считалось, погиб Палпатин. Без своего правителя Империя начала стремительно сдавать позиции под напором Новой Республики. Оставшись без единого руководства, Империя распалась на отдельные анклавы под управлением местных губернаторов или военачальников. Разрозненные осколки имперской армии не смогли долго сопротивляться новой власти. Уже через год после «гибели» Палпатина состоялось сражение при Джакку, которое ознаменовало окончательную победу Новой Республики.





В однопользовательской кампании не обойдётся без встреч со знаменитыми персонажами саги
Однако до того, как Империя потерпела окончательное поражение, остатки ее войск успели доставить новому галактическому правительству немало неприятностей. В рамках нового канона «Звездных войн» о том, что происходило в эту эпоху известно пока не очень много — этим временам был посвящен сюжет Battlefront 2, а также несколько книг и комиксов. Теперь картину дополнят события Star Wars: Squadrons.
В центре сюжета — противостояние двух эскадрилий истребителей, республиканского «Авангарда» и имперского «Титана». Первый из них успел засветиться в книгах по «Звездным войнам», правда только на вторых ролях. Из романов можно узнать, что «Авангард» служил под началом генералы Геры Синдуллы — одной из главных героинь мультсериала «Повстанцы», которая после битве при Эндоре стала одним из самых активных борцов против уцелевших имперцев.





Во флоте Новой Республики, что отличает его от имперского, хватает представителей нечеловеческих рас
К числу подразделений, продолжавших сражаться за Империю, принадлежит эскадрилья «Титан». Если в ряды их противников из «Авангарда» входят представители нескольких рас, то «Титан» состоит исключительно из людей — в Империи вообще, и в ее флоте в особенности, нелюди были не в почете. Чтобы познакомить нас с лидером эскадрильи, Варко Греем, разработчики даже сняли совместно с компанией Industrial Light & Magic анимационный короткометражный фильм «Охота».

Ролик посвящен неудачной для имперского флота операции, которая заканчивается стремительным отступлением. Несмотря на поражение, капитан Грей демонстрирует мастерский пилотаж и готовность продолжать бороться за Империю. Варко показан образцовым воином, верным присяге и убеждениям. В сюжетной кампании Battlefront 2 нам уже показывали «имперцев с человеческим лицом». Учитывая, что в Squadrons мы будем попеременно играть за обе стороны конфликта, вряд ли ошибемся, предположив, что у пилотов «Титана» будет своя правда и они смогут вызывать не меньше симпатии, чем ассы Новой Республики.
В прошлом году увидела свет Star Wars Jedi: Fallen Order, которая стала, пожалуй, лучшей джедайской игрой со времен Star Wars: Jedi Knight: Jedi Academy. Надеемся, теперь Star Wars: Squadrons аналогичным образом позволит впервые за много лет ощутить себя пилотом истребителей из далёкой галактики и станет достойным преемником легендарной серии *Star Wars: X-Wing*.


----------



## Sergey566

Сегодня на «ИгроМир Online 2020» в специальном выпуске Night City Wire авторы *Cyberpunk 2077* раскрыли несколько секретов русской локализации, познакомили с актерами дубляжа и показали, как игра звучит на русском языке.

Video | VK


----------



## Sergey566

Cyberpunk 2077












На русском












_________________


----------



## Sergey566

PBT КЛАВИШИ С ДВОЙНЫМ ЛИТЬЕМ И ДОПОЛНИТЕЛЬНОЙ РАЗМЕТКОЙ ФУНКЦИЙ НА БОКОВЫХ СТОРОНАХ​
Колпачки клавиш этой 60% игровой клавиатуры разработанны для большей долговечности, обладают превосходным текстурированным покрытием, которое никогда не ухудшится до блестящего покрытия и не износится при интенсивном использовании. Для облегчения работы при выполнении команд и горячих клавиш также были добавлены дополнительные функции, напечатанные сбоку.

РЕКОМЕНДОВАННЫЕ ТОВАРЫ​
Новинка




Razer Viper​Киберспортивная игровая мышь с оптическими переключателями Razer™, сенсором 16 000 DPI, встроенной памятью и весом 69 грамм.
6 990 рублей
В наличии
ПОДРОБНЕЕ

Новинка




Razer Basilisk V2​Новая улучшенная версия проводной мыши эргономичного форм-фактора с оптическим сенсором 20 000 DPI, оптическими переключателями, 11 программируемыми кнопками и подсветкой Chroma RGB.
7 190 рублей
В наличии
ПОДРОБНЕЕ

Хит




Razer Kraken, Green​Обновленная версия культовой стерео гарнитуры Razer Kraken. Оснащена 50 мм динамиками, дужками из алюминия, пультом управления и амбушюрами с охлаждающим гелем.


Razer Huntsman Mini - Купить игровую клавиатуру на Razer.ru


----------



## Sergey566




----------



## Sergey566

Разработчики S.T.A.L.K.E.R. 2 периодически делятся подобными изображениями и роликами в соцсетях, но об игровом процессе до сих пор ничего не известно. Есть только ролик с презентации новых игр для Xbox Series X, в котором показывают несколько легендарных локаций, аномалии и графику:


S.T.A.L.K.E.R. 2 станет временным эксклюзивом для платформ Microsoft — она сначала выйдет для Windows и Xbox Series X/S. Точной даты выхода игры пока нет.


----------



## Sergey566

Очень графически навороченный ремастер, который в душе остается игрой 13-летней давности
В середине нулевых компания Crytek, к тому времени уже прославившаяся красивым экшеном в открытом мире Far Cry, поставила перед собой амбициозную задачу — создать игру, которую не потянет ни один из существовавших тогда игровых ПК. Так появился Crysis: максимально навороченный экшен. Разработчики игр до сих пор используют многие технологии, впервые появившиеся в нем. А некоторые — так и вовсе боятся использовать. Задачу свою Crysis даже перевыполнил: в Crytek ошиблись с прогнозами, посчитав, что будущие процессоры будут высокочастотными (6-7 гигагерц), а не многоядерными. Поэтому и в 2020-м оригинальный Crysis местами заставляет запинаться даже топовые ПК ценой в несколько сотен тысяч рублей.

*Crysis Remastered* явно делали с оглядкой на предшественника: анонсируя режим ультравысоких настроек Can it Run Crysis?, разработчики сразу пообещали, что будет тяжело любому современному ПК. Так оно и есть — даже конфигурации с новейшей RTX 3090 пока не дают полной уверенности в этом режиме в разрешении 4К.
Впрочем, и на более приземленных настройках Crysis Remastered есть чем похвастаться. Основная ставка сделана на актуальную нынче трассировку лучей. При этом в Saber Interactive (именно они делали ремастер под патронажем Crytek) разработали собственную технологию, которая работает не только на GeForce RTX, но и на более старых картах NVIDIA, картах AMD и даже PS4Pro с Xbox One X — правда, с серьезными ограничениями в производительности (а сразу после релиза консольные игроки и вовсе сталкивались с неиграбельными тормозами).



Оригинал







Оригинал
Эффект впечатляет — глубина освещения, качество проработки теней и отражений в Crysis Remastered находятся на высочайшем уровне. Предмет определенного цвета может «подкрасить» этим цветом пространство вокруг себя, и, например, освещение внутри зданий из-за этого стало зеленоватым (события в Crysis происходят на тропическом острове). Конечно, разработчики подтянули и другие составляющие — очень детальными стали текстуры, улучшены почти все спецэффекты, да и дальность прорисовки изменилась. Цена таких красот немаленькая: на GeForce 2080 Super при настройках high игра показывает fps между 30 и 40 кадрами в секунду в разрешении 4К. Небольшие фризы иногда случаются, но сильно не раздражают. Хотя иногда попадаются и откровенно неоптимизированные участки — например, во время поездки на машине fps падает ниже комфортных значений.



История Crysis: как у Crytek получился самый красивый шутер своего времени
Интересно, что рассказы о том, будто ремастер Crysis выглядит хуже оригинала, не совсем беспочвенны. Специалисты Digital Foundry в своем анализе игры (на английском доступен здесь) пришли к выводу, что Saber взяла за основу движок не оригинального Crysis, а версии для PS3 и Xbox 360. В этом движке сделали ряд упрощений, часть из которых дожила и до ремастера. Но это лишь мелочи, а в целом Crysis Remastered технологически на голову выше оригинала и вполне на уровне современных игр.
Да и проблемы уже постепенно исправляют — с момента релиза команда выпустила уже два крупных патча, в которых были убраны многие проблемы и баги, заметно повышена производительность и добавлено немало новых вещей. Уверены, дальше будет только лучше — в Crysis Remastered еще явно очень большой простор для «полировки».






Но за облик игры отвечают не только технологии, но и ее дизайн. И тут Crysis Remastered тянет назад тот факт, что это все-таки ремастер игры, сделанной во времена, когда были совсем другие представления о передовой графике. Что Crysis, что предшествовавшая Far Cry поражали уже тем фактом, что разработчикам удалось поместить события шутера на целый остров, воссозданный с фотореалистичной графикой. Лично помню, как в той же Far Cry я иногда отвлекался от прохождения, сворачивал на пляж, нырял в воду, отплывал подальше и любовался видом суши — просто потому, что это были совершенно новые возможности и впечатления.
В 2020-м уже никто не удивится тому, что действие игры можно поместить на остров. А несколько часов в Crysis Remastered показывают, что по нынешним меркам это во многом отсталый подход. Зачем нужно переработанное освещение, новые спецэффекты и супердетальные текстуры, если значительную часть времени ты проводишь в однообразных джунглях? Современные игры давно удивляют игрока не масштабами, а постановкой, сменой декораций, вниманием к деталям и общей атмосферой бесконечного шоу. Та же трассировка лучей вообще стала любимой игрушкой разработчиков — они специально надевают на персонажей очки, щедро покрывают уровни лужами воды и крови, не забывают об огромных стеклах и витринах, чтобы показать, насколько качественных отражений можно добиться с помощью RTX. В Crysis Remastered всего этого крайне мало, да и не должно быть иначе — ремастер подразумевает достаточно тщательное копирование оригинала, который, напомним, делали совсем в другую эпоху.
Эта проблема перекидывается и на геймплей, причем даже в большей степени — за геймплей ругали еще и оригинальный Crysis. Да, остров теоретически позволяет сделать игру с максимальной свободой прохождения. Но, во-первых, у Crysis в принципе очень линейная структура. Если в поздних Far Cry можно жонглировать основными и дополнительными миссиями, во многом решая, как ты придешь к финалу, то здесь все ровно. Есть набор сюжетных миссий, которые ведут тебя по острову словно по коридору, есть некоторое количество побочных заданий — они, кстати, обычно не требуют сильно отклоняться от основного маршрута.






Да, теоретически Crysis подразумевает разные стили прохождения: где-то можно закидать врага гранатами, где-то устроить шум, чтобы отвлечь часть охраны, где-то проскользнуть незаметно. Но если вы ленивый игрок, то кривой баланс совсем скоро начнет работать против вас. Нанокостюм главного героя допускает очень простую связку действий — в невидимом режиме находим врага или нескольких врагов, расстреливаем их, прикрывшись щитом, а затем или снова ныряем в невидимость, или, если попали в передрягу, просто сбегаем с поля боя на повышенной скорости. Получается эдакая интерактивная версия знаменитого фильма «Хищник», когда ты не торопясь, с расстановкой и даже каким-то особенным удовольствием один за другим находишь и вырезаешь врагов.
Вот только разнообразия такой подход игре не добавляет. Прохождение в стелсе монотонное само по себе, да и зачищать порой приходится похожие друг на друга опорные пункты врага — в итоге игра тянется как почти безвкусная жвачка. Временами, конечно, случаются интересные сюжетные моменты или герой попадает в какую-нибудь интересно срежиссированную передрягу, или, например, дают прокатиться на джипе. В эти моменты игра обретает совершенно иной темп, и именно ради них ты и продолжаешь идти дальше. Но стабильно поддерживать интерес к себе у Crysis все-таки не выходит — и в большинстве случаев это скорее рутина, чем адреналин.












*Впрочем, странно было бы ждать от Crysis Remastered чего-то большего. Основную идею авторы уловили правильно — перед нами вновь выставка достижений графического хозяйства для специалистов и увлекающихся. В остальном же это неплохой, но чуточку старомодный шутер. Учитывая, что на ПК за игру просят не самую разорительную сумму (1330 рублей) — не самый плохой выбор, если компьютер у вас мощный, а осенние хиты почему-то не подходят.*


----------



## Sergey566

Космос в Играх


----------



## Sergey566




----------



## Sergey566

*Второе место в конкурсе косплея по Cyberpunk 2077 заняла девушка из России*

В июне 2019 года авторы *Cyberpunk 2077* анонсировала первый конкурс косплея по игре с призовым фондом $30 тыс. С того времени разработчики отбирали лучшие работы в онлайне и на пяти мероприятиях, включая российскую выставку «ИгроМир». Во время четвертого выпуска Night City Wire студия CD Projekt RED подвела итоги — в финал вышло 12 косплееров со всего мира.


----------



## Sergey566

]


----------



## Sergey566




----------



## Sergey566

В GTA 5 пересняли «Форсаж» со странной моделькой Доминико Торетто​











Немецкие поклонники франшизы «Форсаж» пересняли в *GTA 5* первую часть культовой киносерии. Картина была воссоздана на движке игры от Rockstar практически покадрово, включая гонки, диалоги, драки и перестрелки. Любопытно, что съемки велись на PlayStation 4, а на PC уже проходил монтаж и наложение спецэффектов.
У картины появился первый трейлер, в котором можно заметить необычную модель Доминика Торрето, мускулы которого явно меньше, чем у персонажа Вина Дизеля из оригинальной ленты. Картина будет полностью на немецком языке, но авторы обещают английские субтитры. Ее премьера ожидается в ноябре 2020 года.

Несколько лет назад мы собрали лучшие фильмы, снятые в GTA 5. В отдельном материале можно прочитать про криминальные боевики, ремейки голливудской классики и постапокалиптические триллеры, сделанные во встроенной в игру монтажной программе.


----------



## Sergey566

Команда хакеров CPY справилась с последней версией Denuvo в *Marvel's Avengers*. Таким образом, супергеройский экшен продержался всего полтора месяца. Отметим, что была взломана версия игры 1.3.3.

На этой неделе CPY уже взломали последние версии защиты в *Death Stranding*, *Mafia: Definitive Edition*, *Total War Saga: Troy* и *PES 2021*. На данный момент невзломанными остаются такие крупные релизы, как *FIFA 21*, *Star Wars: Squadron*, *Crysis Remastered*, *Tony Hawk's Pro Skater 1+2*.

Marvel's Avengers вышла 4 сентября на PlayStation 4, Xbox One, PC и Google Stadia. Экшен получил смешанные оценки от игроков и журналистов. С нашей рецензией на игру можно ознакомиться здесь.


----------



## Sergey566

БОЛЕЕ 10 PVP И PVE РЕЖИМОВ

Сражайся в сюжетных PvE-кампаниях вместе с друзьями или участвуй в тактических PvP-битвах против других игроков: 60 PvP-карт, 9 боевых режимов и 11 спецопераций.





https://ru.warface.com/promo/arena?_1lr=0-3110306_2013251_youtube.com&amp%3Burl=https%3A%2F%2Fru.warface.com&amp%3B_1lpb_id=3061


----------



## Sergey566

Музончик класс !!


----------



## Sergey566

Может кому надо ))


----------



## Sergey566

Спиритические сеансы, заброшенные здания и призраки-убийцы в самой пугающей кооперативной игре на данный момент
Больше месяца назад в раннем доступе Steam появился новый инди-хоррор под названием *Phasmophobia*. За эти недели игра, разработанная никому неизвестной студией Kinetic Games (в которой, к слову, работает только 1 человек), вырвалась в топ Twitch и собрала более 40 тыс. позитивных отзывов покупателей. Что в ней такого особенного? Рассказываем в сегодняшнем материале.

Phasmophobia — кооперативная игра про охотников на привидений, рассчитанная на 4 участников. Нет, речь в ней не о тех охотниках, которые ходят в бежевых комбинезонах и с помощью энергетических пушек ловят зеленых летающих духов, а про настоящих ловцов паранормального — энтузиастов, которые отправляются в локации, где якобы была замечена активность призраков, и ищут свидетельства их существования. В реальной жизни такое занятие вызывает у многих скепсис, но не в «Фазмофобии». В мире игры полтергейсты, демоны и прочие эфемерные создания точно существуют и пытаются навредить людям, поэтому охотник на привидений — одна из самых опасных профессий.






Каждая миссия в Phasmophobia проходит по плюс-минус похожему сценарию. Игроки приезжают в место назначения, где очевидцы видели духа: например, в чей-то опустевший дом, на ферму, в заброшенную психбольницу или школу. Далее охотники берут с собой необходимую экипировку, которая поможет им определить тип призрака. Это и есть ключевая цель миссии — собрать необходимые улики, чтобы корректно угадать вид привидения, и уехать прочь. Звучит просто в теории, но не на практике. Во-первых, ситуация осложняется тем, что призрак может не спешить проявлять активность, в результате чего придется повозиться на уровне дольше, чем хотелось бы. А если расследование совсем затянется, то дух может начать сердиться и атаковать игроков


----------



## Sergey566

Разница есть ))


----------



## Sergey566

*Играем «на максималочках» за 180 тысяч рублей*
Раз в два года NVIDIA выпускает свою самую мощную видеокарту. Она будет во всех кастомных билдах «тебя я видел во сне», она будет в мемах, она будет в минимальных системных требованиях следующей части Crysis и, судя по новостям, Watch Dogs: Legion. Стоит эта видеокарта как Xbox Series X, PlayStation 5 и Nintendo Switch вместе взятые, что делает ее покупку нереальной для большинства геймеров. Да и признаем, что это не так страшно: возможности RTX 3090 таковы, что ее хватит и для полупрофессиональных задач, ну а в случае с геймингом эта карта — скорее для геймеров-энтузиастов, которые готовы выложить любые деньги, чтобы увидеть, на что способны новые технологии NVIDIA. Давайте сегодня посмотрим — а действительно, на что способны?
Хороший понт дороже денег​










В условиях осеннего дефицита новых GeForce самой оперативной оказалась компания Palit — именно ее видеокарта RTX 3090 GamingPro OC первой приехала в нашу редакцию. Поэтому ей и придётся отдуваться за всех.
К сожалению, из-за пандемии и закрытого офиса нам не удалось собрать современный стенд для тестирования, поэтому видеокарту мы опробовали на домашнем ПК автора. Вышло даже интересно: тестов видеокарты в high-end условия в интернете полно, мы же посмотрели, что может выжать RTX 3090 из компьютера, производительность которого ближе к «народной», и попробовали ответить на вопрос, стоит ли начинать апгрейд с самой дорогой видеокарты в мире (ну или младшей RTX 3080 — ее возможностей для гейминга тоже более чем достаточно).
В 30-й серии GeForce Palit изменила дизайн кулера видеокарт GamingPro. Теперь они выглядят как спорткары Lamborghini. Резкие углы, радиаторные решетки — настоящие и декоративные, черный матовый пластик и такой же матовый металл. GeForce RTX 3090 GamingPro OC выглядит очень современно и агрессивно, и отлично будет смотреться в любом геймерском корпусе.
В отличие от Founder’s Edition, 3090 от Palit занимает всего два разъема в корпусе и почти на 2 см короче. Назвать 294 мм карту маленькой, конечно, нельзя, но во многих случаях 2 сантиметра — это разница между тем, влезет ли карта в корпус или нет. В комплекте идет держатель из акрилового стекла, который крепится в еще трех разъемах расширения в корпусе, но особой необходимости в нем нет — GeForce RTX 3090 GamingPro OC весит меньше, чем Founder’s Edition не только 30-ой, но и 20-ой серии GeForce, и вряд ли вырвет вам PCIe-разъем. Кстати, красивая RGB-подсветка вокруг центрального кулера и агрессивный дизайн корпуса прямо намекают, что лучше всего будет установить карту на райзер параллельно материнской плате, чтобы все могли оценить, какая драгоценность прячется в вашем компьютере.










При покупке не забывайте, что RTX 3090 Gaming Pro OC — это одна из самых жадных до энергопотребления видеокарт. NVIDIA и Palit указывают энергопотребление 3090 как 350 Вт, но тесты наших коллег из Gamers Nexus показали, что 3090 может запросто запросить 400 Вт и даже больше. Поэтому не скупитесь, обновите блок питания — для карты ценой около 180 тысяч рублей это в любом случае будет полезное дополнение.
Несмотря на флагманские характеристики, GeForce RTX 3090 GamingPro OC очень тихая. Когда нагрузки не много, кулеры отключаются совсем, делая видеокарту беззвучной. На максимальных оборотах три кулера слышно даже через толстый металлический корпус, но если вы играете с вертикальной синхронизацией, то ни одна современная игра не заставит кулеры GeForce RTX 3090 GamingPro OC раскрутиться выше 50%. А на этой скорости шум очень комфортный.
Производительность​Мощь у GeForce RTX 3090 GamingPro OC действительно бешеная. Ей вообще все равно, какие настройки и в каком разрешении вы включаете — 4К60 карта обеспечит в даже самых требовательных и самых неоптимизированных играх.


Количество процессоров CUDA10496Частота графического процессора1395 МГцТактовая частота с ускорением1725 МГцОбъем памяти24 ГбБыстродействие памяти19,5 Гбит/сПропускная способность памяти936 ГБ/сИнтерфейсPCIe 4.0Энергопотребление350 ВтРекомендуемая мощность блока питания750 ВтДополнительные разъемы питания2x 8-pinВыходыHDMI 2.1, 3x DP 1.4a
Новая архитектура Ampere иначе подошла к процессорам CUDA — блокам, исполняющим операции с дробями с плавающей запятой. Большинство графических задач — это как раз вычисления с такими числами, поэтому мощность графических процессоров принято измерять в FLOPS (Floating Point Operations Per Second — операций с числами с плавающей запятой в секунду), добавляя к ним приставки гига и тера, чтобы не путаться в гигантских значениях. В предыдущих архитектурах NVIDIA потоковые мультипроцессоры, из которых состоит видеокарта, могли одновременно проводить вычисления с числами с плавающими запятой и с целыми числами. В Ampere блок, считающий целые числа теперь может переключиться на FP32 (floating point размером с 32 бита). Так NVIDIA добилась такого впечатляющего роста количества ядер CUDA, но этим же объясняется такой неровный рост производительности от поколения к поколению. Сейчас большинство игр налегает на операции с целыми числами, поэтому производительность RTX 3080 и 3090 в них хоть и выше, но не на всю возможность архитектуры. Но в будущем игры постепенно начнут оптимизировать специально под эту особенность, поэтому разрыв между Ampere и предыдущими архитектурами будет только увеличиваться.

Тестировать RTX 3090 в разрешениях ниже 4К не имеет смысла. Карта справится с любой существующей игрой на любых настройках. В теории, ее можно использовать для игры в сверхвысоких фреймрейтах, но это требует очень гармонично и продуманно собранного компьютера с NVMe SSD, кучей быстрой оперативной памяти и топовым процессором. У нас подобного стенда не было, поэтому мы сосредоточились на 4К — желанном разрешении для современных сюжетных игр.


----------



## грум

Да уж хороша карта.Мне бы такую.


----------



## Sergey566

В Epic Games Store обновилось бесплатная раздача — после Amnesia: A Machine for Pigs и Kingdom New Lands теперь бесплатно можно забрать Layers of Fear 2 и Costume Quest 2. Получить игры можно по этой ссылке до 29 октября. В следующий раз будут раздавать Ghostbusters: The Video Game Remastered и Blair Witch. Раздача закончится 29 октября.

Получайте бесплатную игру каждую неделю | Epic Games Store


----------



## Sergey566

Издание GameSpot опубликовала на своем YouTube-канале 20-минутный геймплей *Immortals Fenyx Rising*, основанный на демоверсии игры. На данный момент в экшен от Ubisoft можно сыграть в Google Stadia.





Сюжет игры основан на древнегреческ


----------



## Sergey566

Невыносимо душные арены, орды монстров и чистый восторг от прохождения каждого участка карты
«Почему ты до сих пор не играешь в Dark Souls?» — спросил коллега-редактор Фазиль после прослушивания 12-минутного монолога про то, с каким трудом дается игра на «Кошмаре» в новом дополнении DOOM Eternal. Я едва сдерживался в выражениях, описывал страшные ситуации и обещал, что больше никогда в жизни не запущу эту игру. Лучше смотреть футбол, читать книги, мыть посуду и протирать пыль, чем страдать. Я соврал. Тем же вечером я снова ворвался на арену, где меня многократно унижали и втаптывали в грязь. Бой занял примерно 15 минут. Еще минут 5 я приходил в себя. Мысль о победе грела мне душу, но от самих сражений хотелось отдохнуть.

Дополнение The Ancient Gods — это DOOM Eternal, из которого вырезали прокачку и апгрейды, уменьшили секции с платформингом (совсем без него нельзя), ужали площадки для сражений, добавили новых монстров, а также насытили и перетряхнули уже существующие сочетания. И все для того, чтобы игрока ничего не отвлекало от уничтожения демонов. Вы жаловались на необходимость изучать карту и прыгать по платформам? Получите — распишитесь. Теперь каждое столкновение с противниками будет запоминающимся и выматывающим одновременно. Тяжело? Понижайте сложность или подтягивайте уровень мастерства, чтобы решать боевые пазлы, которые стали невероятно дикими (об устройстве боев и математике сражений я подробно писал в рецензии).
Многие возненавидели первую встречу с мародером, хотя на самом деле он не такой уж и сложный (а после дополнения так и вовсе кажется халявой). Полетел топор — шаг в сторону, вылезла гончая — пали из любой пушки, загорелись глаза — стреляй из дробовика, колесом мышки переключайся на баллисту, еще один залп, возвращайся на дробовик, еще один залп. И постоянно двигайся, танцуй. Два-три таких размена — и мародер валится с ног, как пьяный викинг после драки в трактире. Но что делать если мародеров двое? Или если он носится под тотемом, как ужаленный? Каждый раз игра подкидывает новые задачки и после смерти главного героя издевательски вопрошает: «И это все, на что ты способен?» А когда справляешься, на игрока сваливается уравнение посложнее, с большим числом переменных.







Геймдиректор id Software Хьюго Мартин в интервью Noclip рассказывал, что не так трудно сделать сложную игру. Трудно сделать игру, которая заставляет игрока развиваться и совершенствовать навыки. Встреча с двумя мародерами — своеобразный экзамен на реакцию. Битва после них — на сообразительность
Поэтому от сражений в The Ancient Gods нужна передышка. Если в основной кампании приходилось биться против двух-трех волн противников, то теперь их число увеличилось до 4-5. Каждая новая группа демонов взвинчивает и без того запредельный темп, от чего порой банально не хватает дыхания. Удержать концентрацию тоже стало сложнее. Если раньше игра предлагала поскакать по перилам и погулять по развалинам, то теперь ты месишь демонов, пока глаз не задергается. Когда моя концентрация падала до 70-80%, я просто переставал играть. Потому что на «Кошмаре» каждая ошибка почти равноценна смерти. Зато только здесь игра раскрывается на 200%: разработчики заставляют тебя действовать так, как ты еще не умел 30 минут назад.
Самая обычная арена в The Ancient Gods выглядит так: первая волна — тотем, четыре ревенанта и с десяток монстров поменьше (импы, зомби, горгульи). Вторая волна — парочка рыцарей ада, солдаты со щитами и три-четыре туши в сопровождении рыщущих. Третья волна — тотем и два тирана в окружении демонической шелупони всех мастей. Четвертая волна, которая начинается после смерти одного тирана, — на арене возникают два барона ада. Пятая волна — барон ада под духом (новым существом, о нем ниже). Как только его здоровье падает до 25%, на сцену врывается еще один барон. И все это время игра никак не сохраняется. Умер на одном из пяти этапов? Давай сначала. Отсюда и бои по 15 минут, и переигровки по часу. Зато каждая победа дарит чистый восторг.







The Ancient Gods с порога объясняет, что каждая неудача — твоя ошибка, а не проблема игры
Сами карты не сказать, что стали больше. По размеру они примерно такие же, как и в основной кампании. Но из-за высокой концентрации противников, их сложности и частых загрузок порой кажется, что первую половину уровня ты проходишь мучительно долго. Одно радует — разнообразие локаций и их особенностей. Лучше всего, пожалуй, это проявляется на Кровавом болоте, где в тумане почти ничего не видно, а на тебя прут невидимые плети или замаскированные пинки. В такие моменты приходится полагаться только на слух, реакцию и замораживающие гранаты. К счастью, подобные встречи — редкость, но они запоминаются и не успевают надоесть.
Среди новых монстров можно отметить духа и кровавого творца. Первый появляется на арене уже внутри выбранного разработчиками демона. Существо получает меньше урона, у него нет слабых мест и его нельзя остановить. Тот же барон ада под духом носится как бронепоезд и лупит огненным шарами с бешеной скоростью. Убить такого демона не так-то просто. Сначала нужно по максимуму зачистить площадку, чтобы после смерти носителя, дух не смог переместиться в другое существо, и только потом заниматься осатаневшей парочкой. В противном случае никто не даст спокойно использовать плазменное ружье с модификацией магнетрон — пожалуй, самое бесполезное приспособление в основной кампании (и это шло вразрез с философией геймдизайнеров, где у каждого элемента своя роль и значение).


Кровавый творец тоже добавляет огоньку и удачно дополняет и без того богатую линейку демонов. Он неуязвим, пока действует щит. Однако его можно временно сбить благодаря мощной атаке. Ну а дальше — один выстрел в голову, и нет проблем.






В The Ancient Gods начинаешь благодарить создателей интерфейса. Без всех этих цветастых элементов было бы непонятно, что вообще происходит в замесе и куда нужно бежать
Больше всего вопросов у меня к турели, а точнее даже к глазу, который появляется то как самостоятельная сущность, то как часть босса, упакованного в ящик (тот еще засранец). Непонятно, зачем вообще понадобилось вводить турель в игру, так как она ломает ритм и заставляет переключаться в режим снайпера из Call of Duty. На «Кошмаре» тебе не хочется бежать вперед, зная, что через секунду герою накидают за шиворот плазменных шаров. Приходится разбираться с чертовыми глазами, и только потом уже со всеми остальными.
Про сложность боссов говорить вообще ничего не хочется. Здесь дополнение попросту выворачивает игроку руки и говорит: «Крутись, как можешь». В любом случае ящики с глазами и адский ангел, который телепортируется, вызывает духов и двигает платформы на площадке, выглядят куда интереснее, чем Икона Греха, сражение с которым вызывает только один вопрос: да когда ж ты уже сдохнешь?







Этот парень будет играть на ваших нервах, как Джимми Хендрикс на гитаре
В остальном The Ancient Gods не предлагает ничего нового (да и нужно ли? Даже с нынешним арсеналом едва управляешься). В игре есть демонические гнезда, но за их прохождение дают новые скины (для модников). Есть новые руны поддержки, но их ценность крайне сомнительна. Единственная полезная руна — «Сокрушительный залп»: при уничтожении слабого места происходит оглушающий взрыв, противники, которые находятся рядом с демоном, на время выключаются из драки и дарят драгоценные секунды, которые так нужны для оценки обстановки на арене. Иначе можно прыгнуть куда-то не туда и огрести по полной.
*Первое дополнение для DOOM Eternal получилось очень злым, хардкорным и брутальным, а сама история окончательно превратилась в техносказку, говорить о которой без спойлеров просто невозможно. Да, The Ancient Gods пробует на прочность нервную систему, но она также вознаграждает за реакцию и смекалку. Лично я очень рад, что в мире сетевых шутеров есть хотя бы одна сюжетная игра, которая заставляет меня из кожи вон лезть, чтоб преуспеть. Я ее и люблю, и ненавижу за это. С нетерпением жду вторую часть. А пока пойду переведу дух.*


----------



## Sergey566

Последнее редактирование модератором: 6 мин. назад


----------



## Sergey566

Amnesia: Rebirth — ужас в пустыне​





Frictional Games некогда создала целый поджанр хорроров, который зиждется исключительно на повествовании, вязкой атмосфере и беспомощности протагониста перед лицом ужасов. Новая игра номинально продолжает Amnesia: The Dark Decent и строится на схожих принципах. Но выдержала ли концепция проверку целым десятилетием?

Жанр Приключение, хоррор

Издатель Frictional Games

Разработчик Frictional Games

Минимальные требования Процессор Intel Core i3-4330TE 2,4 ГГц / AMD FX-4100 3,6 ГГц, 4 Гбайт RAM, видеокарта с поддержкой DirectX 11 и 1 Гбайт памяти, например NVIDIA GeForce GTX 460 / AMD Radeon HD 5750, 50 Гбайт на жестком диске

Рекомендуемые требования Процессор Intel Core i5-4570 3,2 ГГц / AMD Ryzen 5 2400GE 3,2 ГГц, 8 Гбайт RAM, видеокарта с поддержкой DirectX 11 и 2 Гбайт памяти, например NVIDIA GeForce GTX 680 / AMD Radeon RX 580

Дата выхода 20 октября 2020 года

Возрастной ценз От 18 лет

Платформы PC, PlayStation 4

Играли на PC

Страх — понятие субъективное. Можно подскочить от неожиданности, если чья-то жуткая морда выпрыгнет из темноты. Даже вскрикнуть, если нервишки не самые крепкие. Но в конечном счете к подобным приемам привыкаешь и уже начинаешь предугадывать, откуда вылетит следующий «скример». Frictional Games поступает иначе. Ее игры не столько пугают, сколько заставляют чувствовать себя неуютно. Нагнетают напряжение, но не дают ему выхода. В великолепной SOMA к этому добавились еще и неоднозначные с моральной точки зрения вопросы, тяжелым грузом давившие на сердце. Очень хотелось, чтобы Amnesia: Rebirth если не превзошла предыдущий проект студии, то хотя бы дотянулась до него. Почти удалось. Почти, но не совсем.

По следам из воспоминаний

Rebirth интригует с первых же кадров. Таси Трианон с мужем Салимом и коллегами летит в рабочую командировку в Алжир. К сожалению, добраться до пункта назначения героям не суждено — самолет терпит крушение в пустыне, бескрайнем океане песка. Таси приходит в себя среди обломков… однако сразу же очевидно, что катастрофа случилась давно и героиня зачем-то вернулась к началу пути. Вспомнить ничего не получается, а на руке висит странный браслет. Остается лишь брести по следам выживших, спасаясь от зноя в тенях песчаных дюн.

Пустыня — редкий антураж, особенно для ужастиков. Что странно, ведь она ставит героев в экстремальные условия. Действие происходит в 1937 году — спустя век после событий The Dark Decent. Для понимания сюжета проходить первую часть вовсе не обязательно, хотя мостик между ними перекинут: Дэниел, если помните, был археологом на неких раскопках в той самой пустыне близ Алжира. На этот раз нам позволят лично посетить руины и увидеть остатки экспедиции вековой давности.

Игры студии всегда отличались сильным повествованием, которое постепенно погружало героя в пучину Неведомого Кошмара. Rebirth следует заложенным традициям. Таси идет по следам своей группы, и каждая следующая находка все тревожнее, а испытание — тяжелее. Вопросы копятся куда быстрее, чем появляются ответы. Тайна — важная часть атмосферы, ведь страх неизвестного всегда глубже очевидной угрозы.

Первое серьезное испытание — темная пещера. Как и в предшественнице, чем дольше героиня находится в темноте, тем быстрее нарастает стресс. Только теперь в случае нервного срыва игра не заканчивается. Вместо отката к последнему сохранению мы видим обрывочный ролик, как Таси мчится куда глаза глядят, и оказываемся уже в другой части локации. Порой откатываемся назад, и приходится проделывать путь заново, а иногда продвигаемся дальше. Но у психозов есть последствия. С каждым припадком прогрессирует загадочный недуг: выражается он в физическом состоянии (кожа темнеет, вздуваются вены) и слегка мутнеющем зрении, но

пока что не удалось выяснить, влияет ли состояние девушки на финал.

В борьбе с темнотой помогут фонарь, который слишком уж быстро «кушает» редкое топливо, и спички. Таси почему-то не может утащить с собой больше десяти штук за раз. А они, между прочим, очень полезны: помогают зажечь свечи, факелы и расставленные вокруг лампы, что создает островки безопасности. Интересный момент: спичка сгорает тем быстрее, чем активнее вы двигаетесь. С одной стороны, хочется дольше оставаться хоть с каким-то освещением, а с другой — как можно скорее выбраться из очередного подвала.

Фокус на важном

Одной из главных особенностей первых проектов Frictional Games была максимально возможная интерактивность мира. Мелкие предметы разрешалось подобрать и вертеть в руках. Десять лет назад это все еще впечатляло, но сейчас подобное позволяет каждый второй «симулятор ходьбы». Другое дело, что редкая игра использует подобное взаимодействие на благо процесса.

В Amnesia: Rebirth, в лучших традициях Penumbra и The Dark Decent, все загадки так или иначе полагаются на эту интерактивность. Задачек немного, но каждая из них уникальна — в игре нет двух схожих пазлов. Бытовая логика позволяет найти элегантный выход из различных ситуаций. Например, в одном из эпизодов требуется взорвать гранату на трупе рядом с дверью, чтобы открыть путь. Безопасно снять ее не получается, но к чеке предусмотрительно привязан шнур, длины которого аккурат хватает, чтобы спрятаться от взрыва за древней плитой…

Тактильность в игровом процессе сильнее погружает в историю. Любая головоломка не кажется надуманным способом растянуть хронометраж, а ее решение воспринимается естественным фрагментом рассказа. За время путешествия Таси посетит несколько примечательных мест, необычных для жанра. Ярче всего выделяется, пожалуй, заброшенный форт французских легионеров, кусочек которого демонстрировали авторы в геймплейном трейлере. Интересный антураж хранит трагичную историю взвода, а в тенях мелькают чьи-то силуэты.

Разумеется, не обошлось и без монстров. К счастью, прятки сведены к минимуму. Всего несколько раз за игру потребуется аккуратно обойти чудище и в срочном порядке захлопнуть за собой дверь. Благодаря своей редкости такие столкновения дарят мощный заряд адреналина, а не раздражения. Rebirth постоянно держит в напряжении и дискомфорте. За каждым поворотом ждешь подвоха, а его все нет. И когда игрок потеряет бдительность, самое время нанести удар по нервной системе.

Из схемы выбивается лишь финальная секция игры, по ощущениям несколько «перетянутая». Тут и стелса становится многовато, а сюжетные повороты хоть и расставляют все точки над i, но бьют далеко не с такой мощью, как в SOMA. Последнюю в принципе сложно переплюнуть по силе основной идеи. Что не делает рассказ Amnesia: Rebirth плохим. Игра отлично держит интригу, предлагает мрачную историю падения отдельной цивилизации и рассуждает на тему материнства. Просто не дотягивает до той планки, что разработчики сами себе установили пять лет назад.

Зато с технической стороны Rebirth — вершина прогресса для разработчиков. В отличие от многих инди-студий, пользующихся массовыми движками вроде Unreal Engine и Unity, Frictional Games продолжает развивать собственную технологию. Она абсолютно не поражает фотореалистичной картинкой и уже не впечатляет интерактивностью, но позволяет авторам создавать продуманные и цельные с художественной точки зрения миры. Да и пустынные пейзажи действительно хороши.

* * *

Для меня SOMA все еще остается самым мощным произведением Frictional Games, что нисколько не уменьшает всех достоинств Amnesia: Rebirth. Игра предлагает увлекательную историю, густую, давящую атмосферу и крепкий сплав геймплея и повествования. Шведы все еще мастерски нагнетают напряжение, просто в этот раз они сделали ровно то, чего от них ожидали, — не больше и не меньше.

На канале Ars Technica, специализирующемся на тонкостях технологий (в том числе касаемо игростроя), недавно вышло занимательное видеоэссе Томаса Грипа (Thomas Grip), креативного директора Frictional Games, о подходе студии к жанру ужасов.

Достоинства:

давящая, мрачная атмосфера не дает расслабиться;

крепкий симбиоз игрового процесса и повествования;

редкие, но запоминающиеся столкновения с монстрами;

увлекательная история, умело выдержанная интрига.

Недостатки:

затянутые финальные секции;

центральная идея не столь мощная, как в предыдущем проекте студии.

Графика

Картинка

берет не продвинутыми технологиями, а выверенным стилем, продуманным дизайном окружения и умелой игрой света и тени.

Звук

Звуковой дизайн всячески работает на нагнетание атмосферы. Актеры умело воплотили образы героев, придав им глубины.

Одиночная игра

Неспешный хоррор, завязанный на изучении окружения. Никаких скримеров, только умелое давление на нервы.

Коллективная игра

Не предусмотрена.

Общее впечатление

В Amnesia: Rebirth тяжело играть, но одновременно очень трудно оторваться от игры. Так и должно быть, когда «за роялем» — мастера атмосферных хорроров.

Оценка: 8,5/10


----------



## Sergey566

*Как собрать боевую команду из бомжей, музыкантов и пенсионеров и спасти Лондон от оборзевшей ЧВК и торговцев человеческими органами*

Серии Watch Dogs не везло с самого начала. Первую часть раскритиковали за сильный графический даунгрейд по сравнению с тем, что обещала рекламная кампания. Из-за скандала интересные игровые механики и неплохой сюжет почти никто не заметил. В сиквеле геймплей прокачали еще сильнее, но персонажи и история вышли ужасными. Спустя несколько переносов Ubisoft наконец выпускает Legion и продолжает традицию. Это спорная, полная крайностей игра, которой все-таки можно простить недостатки из-за ряда амбициозных идей.

Новая Watch Dogs работает следующим образом: игра генерирует персонажей со случайной внешностью, голосом и характеристиками, а игрок может подойти к любому человеку в Лондоне и попробовать завербовать его. Иногда для этого достаточно выполнить простую миссию, иногда — серию поручений. Если персонаж по какой-то причине не любит DedSec, придется взломать его телефон и попытаться выяснить, как можно его переубедить. Скажем, удалить из полицейской базы записи о прошлых правонарушениях или освободить родственника, которого похитили бандиты.

Относиться к подбору команды придется ответственно: у NPC, как и у людей в реальной жизни, если свои сильные и слабые стороны. Гуляющий по парку инженер умеет быстро взламывать дронов, но любит икать, чем привлекает внимание врагов. А милая старушка совсем не умеет прятаться и медленно ходит, но зато может вызывать рой дронов-пчел. Можно нанять молодого офицера полиции, который ускорит освобождение из тюрьмы других агентов. Но тогда придется смириться с тем, что с общего счета иногда будут пропадать деньги: коп страдает от тяги к азартным играм. Еще лучше искать талантливых людей с рядом крутых способностей и без недостатков — такие тоже встречаются, хоть и редко.


----------



## Sergey566

Посредственный ужастик с нотками Silent Hill, который продолжает тянуть антологию на дно
В 2015 году Supermassive Games выпустила Until Dawn — отличный интерактивный хоррор, который интересно задействовал возможности PS4, здорово пугал и удивлял нелинейностью сюжета. С тех пор у студии в жанре все по наклонной: невнятная Hidden Agenda, скучная The Inpatient и совсем печальная Man of Medan. 29 октября вышла Little Hope — новая часть антологии The Dark Pictures, у которой были шансы исправить ситуацию.






События новой главы разворачиваются в округе городка Литтл Хоуп, где в 1962 году произошла одна из самых жестоких охот на ведьм. Спустя 50 лет рядом с населенным пунктом попадает в аварию автобус с группой студентов. Вскоре становится ясно, что таинственный туман не дает героям пешком вернуться домой — придется идти в город в надежде найти там способ связаться с внешним миром.
История в The Dark Pictures Anthology: Little Hope поначалу задает несколько интересных вопросов, и почти до самых титров тут даже остается определенная интрига. Но сам сценарий не выдерживает никакой критики: он будто специально написан для игроков, которые в жизни не видели ни одного ужастика. Уже через 20 минут даже самым далеким от жанра пользователям становится понятно: в Литтл Хоуп обитают жуткие сущности, к ним лучше не приближаться, а еще надо стараться держаться вместе и искать помощь. Но герои успешно игнорируют 120-летнюю историю существования хорроров: быстро находят причины бродить раздельно, бесконечно ругаются и пытаются убедить друг друга, что у дымящихся демонов и совместных галлюцинаций есть научное объяснение.
Любопытно, что в той же Until Dawn с этой проблемой справились. Герои шутили, что надо избегать классических ошибок героев хорроров, но зло все равно находило способы навредить персонажам. В антологии The Dark Pictures разработчики относятся к жанру слишком серьезно, не пытаясь привнести в него что-то новое.





Первый раз этот скример пугает, пятый — утомляет, двадцатый — начинает просто раздражать


----------



## Sergey566

Выясняем, как хорошо вы знаете устройства, на которых запускали видеоигры и которые использовались в качестве контроллеров
Осень 2020 года — пора для экспериментов в игровой индустрии. В октябре пользователь Reddit под ником onesmallserving запустил первый DOOM на калькуляторе TI-84 Plus, который питался не от классических батареек, а от картошки. Несмотря на ужасный запах в гараже, эксперимент того стоил — энтузиаст смог поиграть на устройстве, которое совершенно для этого не предназначено. Однако такие умельцы существовали всегда. «А что будет?» — главный вопрос всех любознательных людей. За годы они подарили нам немало интересных экспериментов. Поэтому давайте проверим, сможете ли вы отличить правду от вымысла: на каких устройствах запускались видеоигры, а какие использовались для управления.





Насколько далеко вы способны зайти, чтобы разнообразить привычный игровой процесс?
Начать тест






PLAYER ONE







games.mail.ru


----------



## Sergey566

4 из 8!

Похоже, вы энтузиаст-любитель, которому нравятся эксперименты и который вырос на программе «Очумелые ручки».


----------



## Sergey566

Авторы ремейка Half-Life открыли доступ к бете Definitive Edition​В этой версии переделывают ранние уровни








Студия Crowbar Collective объявила о начале открытого бета-теста издания *Black Mesa: Definitive Edition*. Запустить эту версию может любой владелец игры в Steam — для этого нужно выбрать соответствующую опцию в меню «Свойства».
О планах на выпуск Definitive Edition разработчики рассказали еще в начале 2020 года, когда версия 1.0 готовилась к выходу. В этот раз авторы хотят удалить особое внимание ранним уровням, чтобы подтянуть их качество до локаций мира Xen. Сейчас изменения можно будет увидеть в середине игры — в главах «Включить энергию» и «По рельсам» обновили освещение и переработали дизайн.






Black Mesa — ремейк оригинальной Half-Life на более современном движке Source и с незначительными изменениями сюжета. Разработка велась более 15 лет группой энтузиастов, а в сентябре 2012 года они уже выпустили первые главы, после чего проектом заинтересовалась Valve, которая предложила издать полную версию игры в Steam. Сейчас Black Mesa можно купить со скидкой -50% за 209 руб.


----------



## Sergey566

*Мод "Мёртвые лаборатории" *

Dead Lab mod for Half-Life 2: Episode Two


----------



## Sergey566

Это Я


----------



## Sergey566

Стартовала бесплатная раздача игры для Steam с рейтингом 91%​В






Humble Store начал раздачу цифровых кодов активации *Kingdom: Classic* в Steam. У игры, вдохновленной пиксельными аркадами и RPG, 91% положительных отзывов на платформе.
Для активации кода требуются учетные записи Humble и Steam, игра останется на аккаунте навсегда. Предложение актуально до следующего понедельника, 9 ноября. При этом акция может завершиться раньше из-за ограниченного количества ключей — все зависит от активности пользователей. Получить код активации можно по ссылке.

Тем временем в Epic Games Store идет традиционная еженедельная бесплатная раздача — все желающие могут забрать в свою библиотеку *Ghostbusters: The Video Game Remastered* и *Blair Witch*. Получить игры можно по этой ссылке до 5 ноября. В следующий раз будут раздавать стратегию *Wargame: Red Dragon*.
​


----------



## Sergey566

*В Steam стало доступно 10 бесплатных игр*. Некоторые из них распространяются за деньги, но сейчас получили 100% скидку.


Remnants — шутер в футуристическом сеттинге, в котором игроку предстоит исследовать подземелья в поисках ресурсов.
SpellForce 3: Versus Edition — многопользовательская версия игры SpellForce 3, где игроки могут соревноваться друг с другом в рейтинговых и обычных PvP-матчах.
Sword of the Necromancer — Prologue — первая глава «рогалика» в стилистике аниме, в котором геймеры могут завербовать врагов на свою сторону.
Shades of Heroes — стратегическая ККИ с кооперативом на троих.
Kingdom: Classic — минималистичная пиксельная 2D стратегия.
Cubiscape 2 — головоломка, где нужно провести шарик мимо кубов.
Splash — игра про алхимика, который сражается с монстрами с помощью своих зелий.
Battle Star — тактическая RPG в стилистике аниме.
Chess'Extra — вариация шахматной партии на доске 10х10 с дополнительными фигурами.
Aegis Online — конструктор для создания собственных настольных игр.


----------



## Sergey566




----------



## Sergey566

Баянчик )) но .....


----------



## Sergey566

Во что поиграть, кроме Star Wars Squadrons
В октябре на улице любителей космосимов и «Звездных войн» наступил праздник — вышла *Star Wars Squadrons*. К сожалению, в новой игре Electronic Arts оказалось не так много контента, поэтому, если вы прошли сюжетную кампанию и вдоволь налетались в мультиплеере, ознакомьтесь с нашей подборкой из 9 лучших космосимов, которые по-прежнему актуальны.
*Star Wars: X-Wing* (1993)​






Классика жанра. Как и в Squadrons, приборная панель занимает половину экрана и на ней нет ни одного декоративного элемента. Для успеха в бою нужно умело пользоваться всеми приборами и постоянно перераспределять мощность между двигателями, оружием и энергощитами.
Действие X-Wing происходит параллельно четвертому эпизоду киносаги и затрагивает все ключевые события, включая финальное уничтожение Звезды Смерти. Как и в легендарной *Wing Commander*, между миссиями есть полноценные брифинги, а во время самих заданий игроку поступают новые приказы от повстанческих командиров, которые следят за ситуацией на поле боя.
На волне успеха первой игры в 1994 году вышла TIE Fighter. В ней игрок выступал на стороне Империи за штурвалом СИД-Истребителя (именно так официально переводится TIE Fighter). Позднее появились еще несколько игр и дополнений из той же серии. Последний аддон вышел в 1999 году. Сегодня переиздание серий Star Wars: X-Wing и Tie-Fighter можно купить в GOG.
*Freelancer* (2003)​






В 2003 году жанр космических симуляторов пополнился сразу двумя потрясающими играми: Freelancer и EVE Online. Последняя стала главной космической MMO и жива до сих пор (о ней мы расскажем далее), а первая оказалась «EVE на минималках».
В первые часы Freelancer рассказывает историю Эдисона Трента. Главный герой потерял около миллиона кредитов за ценный груз, хранившийся на станции, которую разбомбили неизвестные. После нападения Эдисону необходимо заново сколотить состояние, попутно выясняя кто виноват. Ради этого он берется за любые заказы: отстрел пиратов, сопровождение торговых суден, доставка грузов и многое другое. Когда ему удается накопить денег на тяжелое бронированное судно с вместительным трюмом, Freelancer предлагает активности другого уровня. Например, игрок может зарабатывать миллионы кредитов с перепродажи товаров или сырья.
В игре есть зачатки экономических и политических систем. Цены и отношения между фракциями меняются динамически. Можно стать главным поставщиком одного из портов, после чего сделки с ним станут выгоднее, или участвовать в столкновениях ради трофеев и повышения репутации у одной из сторон. Впрочем, все эти особенности обрели настоящую глубину в EVE Online. Однако если вам больше по душе одиночные приключения, пройти Freelancer стоит даже сегодня.
*EVE Online* (2003–2020)​
На нулевые также пришелся расцвет жанра MMO. EVE Online — один из самых долгоживущих и прибыльных проектов в сегменте — была разработана исландской компанией CCP Games. Главная черта игры — способность создавать увлекательные истории на ровном месте:

В EVE Online игрок устроил масштабную войну ради мести бывшему боссу.
В EVE Online прошла битва, в которой уничтожили корабли на 525 тысяч рублей.
NPC в EVE Online убивают даже самых сильных игроков. Никто не понимает, что происходит.
В EVE Online игрока ограбили на 5 тысяч долларов: он зарабатывал лут 16 лет.
Часто причиной конфликта становится политика или шпионская миссия, длившаяся месяцами или даже годами. Результат — перераздел территорий и перевороты внутри фракций. Причем все участники событий — реальные игроки, которые делают, что хотят, а не выполняют задания, сгенерированные системой.
Прохождением заранее прописанных квестов игроки занимаются лишь в первые часы, когда проходят сюжетную линию. Это всего лишь экскурсия по местной песочнице, во время которой знакомят с базовыми механиками и выдают сносный корабль. Затем игроки предоставлены сами себе и могут заняться добычей руды, перепродажей товаров или даже пиратством. Для последнего занятия хорошо подойдут секторы космоса с низким уровнем безопасности — в них полиция появляется с опозданием. Ну а в секторах с нулевой безопасностью ведут войны местные суперкорпорации игроков — на битвы порой приходят тысячи пилотов.
Управление кораблем в игре непрямое — можно лишь задавать курс и указывать цели для турели в бою, а корабль все сделает сам. Но это выглядит намного более реалистично, чем классические столкновения в духе «Звездных войн».
*Galaxy on Fire 2* (2010)​
Если Freelancer вам показалась чересчур устаревшей, то Galaxy on Fire 2 может стать отличной альтернативой. Здесь не менее интересный сюжет про вольного стрелка, который потерял все и теперь вынужден осваиваться в новом для себя мире. Главного героя зовут Кит Т. Максвелл, и он попал в космическую аномалию, которая отбросила его от Солнечной системы на другой край Галактики, да еще и на 35 лет вперед. В этот же момент на Галактику нападают пришельцы и развязывают войну, в которой самому Киту суждено стать ключевой фигурой.
Помимо красочной графики, в игре есть механики, которые покажутся знакомыми: добыча руды, сопровождение грузов, отстрел пиратов, перепродажа товаров и покупка все более навороченных кораблей. Даже не верится, что изначально игра вышла на смартфонах и лишь только после разработчики портировали ее на PC.
*Elite: Dangerous* (2014–2020)​
Самая первая Elite появилась еще раньше Wing Commander — в 1984 году. Несмотря на примитивную трехмерную графику в игре был фантастически проработанный мир, который содержал тысячи планет и сотни звездных систем (среди них встречались и реальные). Спустя 30 лет авторы Elite: Dangerous довели число звездных систем до 400 миллиардов. Правда, заселены всего 100 тысяч, и все они находятся вокруг нашей Солнечной системы.

По сюжету, к 34 веку человечество встретило лишь одну разумную расу в Галактике — таргоидов. Это насекомоподобные существа, которые иногда нападают на колонии землян на кораблях причудливых форм. Никто не знает, откуда они появились и почему не идут на контакт. Ходят легенды, будто люди когда-то первыми напали на них.
В остальном Elite: Dangerous — космический симулятор с прямым управлением. Здесь тоже нужно грамотно перераспределять мощность между щитами, двигателем и оружием, чтобы выжить в бою. А чтобы накопить на хороший корабль, придется заняться делом: от неспешной добычи руды и спекуляций до пиратства и заказных убийств.
*Rebel Galaxy* (2015)​
Rebel Galaxy — еще одна реинкарнация Freelancer. Главный герой ищет информацию о пропавшей родственнице, которая оставила ему в наследство звездолет. На нем и предстоит летать по просторам мятежной галактики и помогать повстанцам устраивать переворот, попутно занимаясь перепродажей товаров.
Кроме Freelancer, в игре узнаются черты «Космических рейнджеров» и мультфильма «Планета сокровищ». Космос здесь плоский, хоть камера и от третьего лица, поэтому все бои напоминают морские баталии парусников. Все потому, что основные орудия находятся на бортах — прежде чем сделать залп, нужно повернуться к врагу боком. Но есть небольшая помощь: все ракеты самонаводящиеся, а лазерные турели немного поворачиваются сами.
Основной сюжет проходится за 30-40 часов. В игре много забавных персонажей и представителей внеземных рас, поэтому даже в мирное время скучать не придется.
*Everspace* (2017)​
Самая динамичная игра подборки. В Everspace разработчики сделали основной упор на зрелищные сражения. Сюжет здесь тоже есть, но важные повороты случаются лишь в начале и в конце истории. Большую же часть времени предстоит отстреливаться от пиратов, пока вы пробираетесь по их территории на другой конец Галактики в поисках ответов о своем происхождении.
В игре есть элементы Roguelite — после каждой смерти главный герой возрождается с накопленным опытом и ресурсами, которые можно потратить на улучшение корабля. И под опытом мы подразумеваем воспоминания о том, что удалось узнать после выполнения очередного задания. Полученные знания записываются в энциклопедию.
Из всех вариантов Everspace — лучший способ расслабить мозги.
*X4: Foundations* (2018)​
После релиза Elite: Dangerous многие игроки решили, что серия X больше не нужна. Тем более после провальной *X Rebirth*, вышедшей годом ранее. Однако франшиза немецкой студии Egosoft всегда славилась как симулятор космического бизнеса: здесь можно и нужно нанимать другие корабли, которые перевозят грузы и строят производственные комплексы. В той же Elite: Dangerous, кроме торговли и войны, есть лишь исследование новых пустых секторов.
В 2018 году серия X вернулась. Но по традиции новый выпуск начался с фальстарта — багов на релизе было по-немецки много. С тех пор уже вышла версия 3.0, в которой вылечили все детские проблемы и добавили новый контент. И в отличие от X Rebirth, в Foundations снова можно пересаживаться на разные корабли: от истребителей до космических авианосцев.
*Space Engineers* (2019)​
Самая комплексная игра в нашей подборке и жанре. Space Engineers кратко можно описать как «*Minecraft* в космосе». Здесь точно так же все строится из блоков. Ограничений каких-то нет — пользователь вправе смастерить что угодно.
Игрок начинает с добычи ресурсов, чтобы их хватило хотя бы на постройку мусорного контейнера с двигателем. Потом он добирается на своей ржавой посудине до отдаленных залежей минералов и руды, чтобы встретиться с другими игроками или, если повезет, накопать достаточно ресурсов для постройки хоть сколько-нибудь сносного звездолета. Ну а дальше больше. Алгоритм повторяется до бесконечности, если того хочет игрок.


----------



## Sergey566

*Фестивальное ралли для тех, кому нравится высокая скорость и бездорожье, но отпугивают сложные автосимуляторы*

Dirt — это переосмысление «раллийного» сериала под брендом Колина Макрея (чье имя перестали использовать в названии после трагической смерти гонщика в 2007 году), в котором заезды по внедорожью на неуправляемых машинах становятся доступны игрокам абсолютно любой подготовки в жанре. Разница между симулятором ралли и Dirt примерно такая же, как между Forza Motorsport и Forza Horizon. В первом случае надо давить из себя эксперта в области гоночного спорта, в то время как второй вариант — чистое веселье, праздник, музыкальный фестиваль и самые безумные заезды. Самое то в безрадостную дождливую осень, в которой консоли нового поколения держатся на обратной совместимости и кроссгене.

Все самые интересные режимы и зрелищные заезды сконцентрированы в карьеры. Прохождение каждого заезда дает до трех звезд (в зависимости от призового места), а также открывает доступ к одному из двух последующих состязаний. Перед финальной гонкой в рамках одной «главы» всегда есть небольшое препятствие в виде требуемого количества звезд, чтобы пройти дальше, но в случае с Dirt 5 все происходящее настолько азартно и доступно, что вряд ли с этим возникнут проблемы. Выбор заездов же сделан для того, чтобы у игрока была возможность избежать тот тип соревнований, который ему ну никак не дается.


----------



## грум

В 5 дирте графика никакая,оптимизации никакой.В общем ни о чем игра.


----------



## Sergey566




----------



## Sergey566

Bungie объявила о выходе расширения *Destiny 2: Beyond Light* — это новая глава в большой истории, которая погрузит мир в битву Света и Тьмы. С сегодняшнего дня полная версия игры доступна подписчикам Xbox Game Pass бесплатно. Вот только игроков, желающих опробовать новинку, оказалось так много, что на вход образовалась очередь. Разработчики заняты решением проблемы:

На спутнике Юпитера игроки столкнутся с темной империей, которая только набирает силу. Защитникам Земли предстоит пробиться сквозь вьюгу и дать отпор врагу. В этом помогут новая экипировка, оружие, умения и сила «Стазис».

Как стало известно ранее, из-за обновления Beyond Light игру придется скачать заново, но она будет занимать на 30-40% меньше пространства в зависимости от платформы (от 59 до 71 Гб)


----------



## Sergey566

Бывший глава студии DICE Патрик Содерлунд в блоге на Medium рассказал, как продвигается работа в студии Embark. Помимо военного экшен-шутера, который был анонсирован в феврале 2019 года, команда взялась за разработку второй игры — PvP-шутера. Вот первый концепт-арт:



По словам Патрика, он подумывал закончить работать над этим жанром в своей карьере, но небольшая внутренняя команда предложила «свежую идею», которую он просто не смог проигнорировать. Разработчики сделают ставку на командный геймплей, экшен, физику и разрушаемость.

Что касается первой игры, то команда приступила к полноценной разработке после продолжительной фазы прототипирования. Первые кадры геймплея:


----------



## Sergey566

Худший год для кино, но не такой печальный для игровой индустрии
Игры​Cyberpunk 2077​
Новая игра CD Projekt RED должна была выйти еще в апреле 2020. Однако сначала команду перевели на удаленный режим работы, а вскоре Cyberpunk 2077 отложили на пять месяцев — до сентября.
После долгого ожидания чуда не случилось — игру вновь отложили до ноября 2020 года. Разработчики не ссылались на пандемию и лишь отметили, что готовят свой самый масштабный проект, а потому нуждаются в дополнительном времени. Но судя по заявлениям других студий, переход на удаленку все же накладывает свой отпечаток.
В октябре игру отправили на «золото»: в печать ушел мастер-диск, а игроки решили, что переносов больше быть не должно. Но вскоре объявили о новом переносе: теперь Cyberpunk 2077 ждут не раньше 10 декабря, а инсайдеры сообщают, что перенос на 2021 неизбежен.
Vampire: The Masquerade — Bloodlines 2​





Вампирскую экшен-RPG весь год преследуют неудачи. Ее несколько раз переносили из-за пандемии, а потом разразился секс-скандал: сценариста Криса Авеллона обвинили в домогательствах, после чего он уволился. Затем студию Hardsuit Labs по неизвестным причинам покинули креативный директор Кай Клуни и нарративный дизайнер Брайан Митсода, автор первой части.
В конце октября место Авеллона заняла Саманта Вальшлегер — сценаристка Mass Effect: Andromeda, которая и обвиняла Криса в домогательствах. В итоге все наработки Авеллона решили вырезать, а игру перенесли на 2021 год.
Path of Exile 2​





Grinding Gear Games собиралась запустить бета-тест Path of Exile 2 в конце 2020 года. Но летом запуск отменили: теперь попробовать игру разрешат только в 2021 году. Причиной отсрочки стала пандемия коронавируса, усложнившая разработку.
Большое обновление Path of Exile​





После переноса Path of Exile 2 оставались надежды на большой патч 3.13 для оригинальной игры, который хотели выпустить 11 декабря. Но после переноса Cyberpunk 2077 команда изменила свои планы. «Мы не хотим ставить наших игроков в такие условия, где им пришлось бы выбирать между двумя играми, поэтому мы решили отойти от привычной схемы и отложить запуск до января», — заявили в Grinding Gear Games. Выходит, что обновление Path of Exile тоже стало жертвой пандемии, пускай и косвенно.
Kerbal Space Program 2​





Симулятор космического агентства надеялись выпустить в конце этого года, но весной Private Division отложила игру почти на 12 месяцев — до осени 2021. Разработчики тогда сразу признались, что причиной сдвига стал COVID-19, однако на этом проблемы не закончились.
С началом второй волны пандемии в начале ноября авторы заявили, что игра откладывается опять — сразу до 2022. Авторы обещают сделать максимально достойный сиквел, но на это из-за перехода на удаленный режим понадобится гораздо больше времени, чем ожидалось.
Halo Infinite​





Новая часть культовой франшизы должна была стать стартовым эксклюзивом Xbox Series, но незадолго до выхода ее перенесли на 2021. Авторы шутера объяснили, что столкнулись со многими проблемами, включая пандемию, которая сильно замедлила процесс разработки.
При этом у команды, похоже, хватает и других проблем. В августе 2019 место креативного директора игры покинул Крис Лонго, а осенью 2020 директор шутера Крис Ли также расстался со студией 343 Industries. Как сообщает ряд СМИ, разработка и до этого продвигалась крайне тяжело, а пандемия только усугубила проблемы.
The Medium​





Паранормальный хоррор о девушке-медиуме, эксклюзив Xbox Series, тоже должен был выйти уже на запуске консоли. Но в начале ноября релиз отложили: по словам разработчиков, это решение приняли из-за пандемии коронавируса и «расписания других игр на рынке» — вероятно, речь о Cyberpunk 2077.
Kena: Bridge of Spirits​





Пандемия помешала не только эксклюзивам Xbox. В сентябре Ember Lab объявила о переносе приключенческого экшена Kena: Bridge of Spirits на первую половину 2021 года. Студия отметила, что после перехода на дистанционную разработку из-за пандемии COVID-19 у нее возникли проблемы. В частности, работа над игрой затянулась, и команда поняла, что не успеет выпустить игру к концу 2020.
Кино​«Черная Вдова»​





Четвертая фаза киновселенной Marvel должна была стартовать весной 2020 года с прощального фильма о Черной Вдове. Но релиз совпал с массовым закрытием кинотеатров, и Disney предпочла не рисковать. В итоге фильм планируют выпустить только в мае 2021 — если, конечно, кинотеатры начнут работать.
«Не время умирать»​





Последний фильм о Джеймсе Бонде с Дэниэлом Крейгом тоже не успел выйти перед закрытием кинотеатров. С весны 2020 его сдвинули на ноябрь, а недавно перенесли на весну 2020. Из расследования THR следует, что Apple была готова заплатить $350-400 миллионов за годовую эксклюзивность фильма на платформе Apple +. Но MGM хотела целых $650-800 миллионов, так что договориться не получилось.
При этом «Не время умирать» снимали на заемные средства, поэтому только проценты по кредитам ежемесячно обходятся компании в $1 миллион. А на маркетинг потратили больше $50 млн — по сути, из-за переносов эти деньги просто сгорели.


«Главный герой»​





Боевик Disney расскажет о банковском служащем, который узнает, что он всего лишь NPC из игры в открытом мире. Выясняется, что серверы скоро отключат, но у героя есть шанс остановить это. Кино поставил Шон Леви («Ночь в музее», «Очень странные дела»), а главную роль исполнил Райан Рейнольдс.
Фильм хотели выпустить 11 декабря 2020 года. Но из-за пустующих кинотеатров релиз сдвинули на неопределенный срок.
«Бэтмен»​





Новый экшен о Темном Рыцаре собирались активно снимать осенью 2019 и выпустить в 2020, но пандемия нарушила планы команды. Сначала вирус подцепил участник съемочной группы, а затем и исполнитель главной роли Роберт Паттинсон. Компания пошла на компромиссы и решила снимать сцены без участия Бэтмена, но процесс все равно затянулся.
В итоге релиз картины сдвинули на целых два года. Фильм доберется до кинотеатров только 4 марта 2022 года.
«Чудо-женщина 1984»​


----------



## Sergey566

Blizzard представила эпичный релизный трейлер *World of Warcraft: Shadowlands*, который получил название «За завесой»








> _«В Темных Землях найдется место всем душам — какие-то пройдут по пути перерождения среди шпилей Бастиона, а другие подвергнутся вечным мучениям в глубинах Утробы. Решайте, какой будет ваша судьба»_, — гласит описание к видео.








Выход Shadowlands запланирован на 23 ноября, но в нашем регионе игра будет доступна с 24 ноября в 2:00 мск из-за разницы во времени. На прошлой неделе в игре начался зомби-апокалипсис — это особое сюжетное событие «Приход Смерти», которое предшествует выходу дополнению. Игрокам предстоит объединиться, чтобы остановить надвигающуюся чуму.


----------



## Sergey566

У Destiny 2 очень богатый и продуманный лор, что даже для полноценных MMORPG редкое явление. Основным событиям, которые предшествуют «За Гранью Света», мы посвятили отдельную статью — из нее можно узнать о Страннике, других расах, главных антагонистах и товарищах дополнения «За Гранью Света».

В то же время на некоторые ивенты и сюжетные повороты могут влиять и напрямую игроки, общаясь с разработчиками на официальном форуме. Авторы, в свою очередь, нередко запускают «живые» события прямо в игре: например, в июле искусственный разум «Распутин» сразился с огромным кораблем «Всемогущий» расы Кабал на глазах у сотен тысяч игроков. После битвы, кстати, осколки космического судна упали неподалеку от Последнего Города, оставив после себя огромный кратер.


А с выходом нового дополнения игроки заметили, что Странник, который несколько лет висел над Последним Городом в «подбитом» состоянии, неожиданно исцелился. Похоже, в ближайшее время грядет новая битва или интересный сюжетный поворот — разработчики пока не раскрывают карты.


----------



## Sergey566

На закуску


----------



## Sergey566

Одним из крупнейших релизов этой игры в этом году стало долгожданное новое название во вселенной Half-Life: Alyx. Это новое название оказало огромное влияние на продажи снаряжения Valve Index VR с самого начала - новости о нем очистили склады Valve продукта в преддверии прошлогоднего курортного сезона - и игра не разочаровала. Он сделал добро на свое обещание, в результате чего новое измерение в мире Half-Life.

Но Half-Life: Alyx это не игра, которую мы так долго ждали. Не заблуждайтесь, это долгожданное дополнение ко всей сюжетной линии Half-Life, показывая нам, что произошло в то время как Гордон Фримен был ... кто знает, где делать, кто знает, что, но он не отвечает на большой вопрос, оставленный открытым последней игры Half-Life выпущен более десяти лет назад: теперь что?

Окончание "Alyx" дает понять, что история действительно будет продолжаться. Мы получим более подробную информацию и истории из мира, захваченного Комбинатом в Семичасовой войне. У нас будет возможность исследовать за пределами города 17, возможно, увидеть пост-апокалиптическом достопримечательности из лучших туристических достопримечательностей мира. Я, например, хотел бы посетить пустынную Красную площадь или остатки Статуи Свободы. Но давайте посмотрим, как могут выглядеть сиквелы саги Half-Life.


Различных
Что дальше?
Различных​Одна из вещей, мы уже можем знать наверняка о мы надеемся предстоящих Half-Life продолжение является то, что она будет отличаться от того, что мы думали, что это будет. В конце Half-Life 2: Эпизод второй, Эли Вэнс убит одним из советников перебора в ангаре - но не раньше, чем говорить два главных героя игры, д-р Фриман и Alyx, _о Borealis_, исчез диафрагмы научного судна, и его "груз", что бы это ни было.







Окончание Half-Life: Alyx коренным образом меняет ситуацию. *Спойлеры!*

После освобождения G-Man из Убежища, таинственный костюм предлагает Alyx шанс изменить будущее событие - а именно окончание Эпизода 2. Эликс использует шанс, убивает советника и спасает жизнь своему отцу. В результате, G-Man принимает Аликса в качестве замены Фримену, выпуская бывшего исследователя Black Mesa, потому что он «неудовлетворен» своими услугами. Пост-кредиты сцены игры возвращается в ангар выше, с Эли жив, Гордон там, но Alyx отсутствует. Илай клянется покончить с G-Man, и Собака - робот Эликса - прибывает с ломом Гордона в его манипуляторе. Сцена обещает по крайней мере поиски, чтобы найти Alyx - надеюсь, с некоторой дополнительной информацией о том, кто Г-Человек таинственных "работодателей" может быть.

Что дальше?​После выхода Эпизода 2, это был открытый секрет, что Valve работает над заключением. Затем, со временем, слухи о предстоящей игре затихли, и финал был тихо отменен. Valve замолчала по этому вопросу, продолжая работу над двигателем Source 2 вместо сиквела серии. За годы, которые прошли, Марк Лайдлоу - главный сценарист серии Half-Life - слил фрагменты информации о вселенной игры, в конечном счете опубликовав документ под названием "Эпизод 3", который считается сюжетом Эпизода 3. Его уход из Valve, вероятно, означает, что его сюжет не будет использоваться ни в одной из будущих игр, хотя некоторые из его идей могут. Будем надеяться, что они делают.

Что, кажется, ясно из окончания Half-Life: Alyx является то, что создатели в Valve больше не связаны сюжетной линии (или времени и пространства). Скачок времени Эликса ясно дал понять это. Таким образом, если когда-либо будет Half-Life 3 (или как там он будет называться), создатели будут свободны исследовать любое направление, любое измерение, и любой временной шкалы - так, ожидать, чтобы исследовать что-нибудь из секретного правительственного объекта на далекой планете, населенной еще более незнакомыми (и более опасными) иностранцев, чем когда-либо прежде.


----------



## Sergey566




----------



## Sergey566




----------



## Sergey566

*В сети появились два новых видео о Cyberpunk 2077*


----------



## Sergey566

Польский издатель PlayWay и студия Asteroid Miners анонсировали симулятор космического колониста Solar System Colonist. Игроку придётся подготовить корабль и перенестись на отдалённые планеты и спутники Солнечной системы, где необходимо добывать ресурсы, строить и расширять базу, познавать новые технологии, включая оружие и роботов, и создать собственную армию для того, чтобы сразиться с другими колонизаторами.
«Настало время, когда человечество вышло за пределы Земли! Астероиды, планеты и орбитальные станции — все они были аннексированы отважными смельчаками и наемниками, нанятыми для их защиты. Пространство теперь переполнено, а ресурсы на вес золота. Некоторые люди подписали контракты на работу в корпорациях, но вы одинокий волк».
К игре появился трейлер, первые скриншоты, но дата выхода пока не называется.


----------



## Sergey566

Все, что нужно знать про апгрейд компьютера и покупку подержанных комплектующих
В 2020 году снова подешевел рубль, а вслед за этим подорожали и все комплектующие. Сейчас за игровой ПК с производительностью на уровне новых консолей придется отдать более 100 000 рублей. Думаем, большинство наших читателей не готовы идти на такие траты даже за возможность поиграть «на максималках». Поэтому далее попробуем разобраться как обзавестись мощным компьютером без огромных расходов. И главное подспорье здесь — апгрейд ПК с помощью подержанных комплектующих.
Апгрейд или сборка нового ПК?​











Универсальный совет для большинства старых систем — раздобудьте максимальный подходящий процессор, поставьте видеокарту поновее и увеличьте количество оперативной памяти хотя бы до 8 гигабайт (но лучше сразу до 16). Однако этим точно не стоит заниматься, если ваш ПК поддерживает лишь стандарт памяти DDR2 — ни одна современная (даже онлайн-) игра не будет нормально работать на таких пропускных способностях. Да и хорошей видеокарте будет «тесно». Поэтому совсем уж устаревший компьютер лучше заменить на полностью новый.
Вообще, по совместимости с поколением ОЗУ очень удобно поделить старые компьютеры по категориям «свежести». Далее, например, среди платформ, совместимых с DDR3, апгрейд имеет смысл делать далеко не на всех. В первой половине 2010-х AMD выпускали плохо совместимую с играми линейку A-процессоров на сокетах FM2 и FM2+. Параллельно им выходили намного более перспективные для геймеров AMD FX на сокете AM3+. Для онлайн-игр последние до сих пор хорошо подходят и сегодня. Что касается Intel, то среди всех процессоров времен DDR3 сегодня неплохо держится лишь 4000-я серия — последняя перед переходом на DDR4.





Intel Core i7-4790K до сих пор держится молодцом
С платформами под DDR4 ситуация двоякая — все на AMD однозначно стоит апгрейдить, а вот с Intel все несколько сложнее. Серии с 6000-й по 7000-ю пользовались большой популярностью в свое время, но в итоге их обладатели теперь заперты в формате 4/8 (до 4 физических ядер и 8 потоков). Это не проблема, если вы играете только в онлайн-шутеры или MMO, но среди одиночных блокбастеров появляется все больше игр, которые заметно лучше работают на 6 и более физических ядрах. В то же время на «Авито» за какой-нибудь Core i7-7700K сегодня просят в районе 20 тысяч рублей. По той же цене или чуть дороже на б/у рынке можно купить куда более актуальные 6- и 8-ядерные Core i7 8000-й и 9000-й серий соответственно.
Подведем итог:​
*Быстро устаревший i5-7400 (и модели ниже) лучше продать вместе с материнской платой и обзавестись платформой поновее.* Много денег не потеряете (цены на б/у рынке между соседними поколениями почти идентичны), и даже оперативную память менять не придется.
*Обладатели Ryzen 5 1600 (и моделей ниже) могут спокойно обновиться до Ryzen 7 2700X.* В будущем перейдете на разрешение 2K (2560x1440) c какой-нибудь GeForce RTX 2070 Super или даже RTX 3060 — 8 физических ядер на частоте 4 ГГц вполне хватит. А вот для апгрейда до 3700X может не подойти материнская плата (а до свежего 5700X — точно не подойдет).






*Железо эпохи DDR3 сегодня годится только для онлайн-игр.* Для апгрейда достойны внимания лишь Core i7-4790K и AMD FX-8350. Последний вообще продают дешевле 6000 рублей. В новых блокбастерах уровня *Assassin’s Creed: Valhalla* придется ограничить частоту кадров до 30, чтобы снизить нагрузку на ЦП, но в какой-нибудь *Apex Legends* можно играть спокойно.
*От платформы на DDR2 лучше просто избавиться.* Такие устарели еще в начале 2010-х. Современные видеокарты с ними работают не на полную мощность из-за устаревшего разъема PCI-E 2.0, а в большинстве актуальных игр будут фризы.
Важные нюансы:​
*Для Core i7-4790K нужен разъем LGA1150.* Поэтому проапгрейдиться до него с 3000-й и более старых серий Core не выйдет — разные сокеты не совместимы.






Даже 3000-я серия Intel Core на сегодня окончательно устарела
*Не совместимы даже Socket LGA1151 и LGA1151 v2.* Энтузиастами уже доказано, что ограничение лишь программное. Но без рискованных модификаций BIOS запустить i7-8700K на материнской плате под 7000-ю серию не получится.
*Новые Ryzen требуют новых материнских плат.* Уже 3000-я серия не всегда «заводится» на популярных чипсетах A320, B350 и X370 — будьте внимательны. В первую очередь это касается флагманских Ryzen 7.
*У линейки AMD FX-8000 на самом деле лишь 4 ядра.* Архитектура процессора четырехмодульная: в каждом модуле по два ядра, каждое из которых выполняет лишь половину функций (за маркетинговый обман покупателей компанию даже привлекали к суду). Поэтому с 8-поточными вычислениями AMD FX справляются не очень хорошо. Тем не менее для относительно нетребовательных игр процессоры еще очень даже годятся.
Онлайн-игры или блокбастеры?​










*Требования к железу у всех популярных онлайн-игр сравнительно низкие.* Это необходимо, чтобы в матчах могло участвовать как можно большее количество игроков (пускай и ценой менее впечатляющей картинки).
Поэтому, если вы играете лишь в парочку соревновательных дисциплин, а за новинками особо не следите, то вам будет достаточно проапгрейдиться до каких-нибудь RX 580 (7 тыс. руб. на «Авито») и AMD FX-8350 (6 тыс. руб.) — 100+ FPS во всех киберспортивных дисциплинах при красивой картинке обеспечены. Апгрейд платформы Intel выйдет заметно дороже — за i7-4790K на «Авито» просят больше 10 тысяч рублей. К тому же может потребоваться новая материнская плата на Z-чипсете и с питанием помощнее (еще 3-4 тыс. руб.; конкретные модели и конфигурации мы дадим в конце текста).





*Все намного сложнее, если нужен компьютер для новых блокбастеров.* Даже 4 физических ядер у процессора будет маловато — выходит все больше игр требующих от 6 для оптимального распределения нагрузки. А видеокарту лучше подобрать сразу с поддержкой трассировки лучей и DLSS: как минимум рейтрейсинг уже становится стандартом, и уже готовятся к выпуску игры без поддержки «обычных» видеокарт.
В итоге получается минимальный входной билет в виде Ryzen 5 1600 (8 тыс. руб.) и RTX 2060 Super (25 тыс. руб.). Ну а также необходимо от 16 гигабайт оперативной памяти (4 тыс. руб.). Хорошо, если вам не придется менять материнскую плату (еще 4-6 тыс. руб.). И все это — для разрешения не выше 2K (2560x1440).
Стоит ли разгонять (и как это сделать)?​Однозначно стоит — ведь это главный способ экономии. Страшного ничего не случится — всегда можно перезагрузить ПК или вытащить батарейку CMOS, чтобы сбросить настройки. Главное заниматься только безопасным видом оверклокинга.











У экстремального вида разгона практического применения как правило нет — все делается ради рекордов
*Проще всего разогнать видеокарту:*

Скачайте *GPU-Z* и *MSI Afterburner*.
Проверьте значения _Boost_ из первой и второй строчек на главном экране GPU-Z (см. иллюстрацию ниже) — они должны совпадать. Если нет, то сразу после установки MSI Afterburner нужно нажать _Reset_, чтобы сбросить разгон.












Отсчитайте примерно 10% от значения _Default Clock_ (базовая частота) из GPU-Z, поднимите _Core Clock_ (частота ядра) в MSI Afterburner на такое же количество мегагерц (обычно получается от 100 до 200 МГц) и нажмите _Apply_.
Запустите любую игру и проверьте не будет ли зависаний. Далее повышайте частоту ядра на 10 мегагерц и проверяйте снова. Как только случится зависание подождите несколько секунд — драйвер сбросится, и вы спокойно поставите последнее рабочее значение.
Альтернативный вариант — заглянуть на форум Overclockers.Ru. Там наверняка найдется ветка по вашей модели видеокарты. Изучив ее внимательно, можно понять, до каких частот гонятся карты у пользователей.
Процессор разгоняйте только по множителю — это наиболее безопасный способ, полностью поддерживаемый всеми производителями. Нужно через BIOS поднять значение _CPU Clock Ratio_ (см. иллюстрацию ниже) на несколько единиц выше текущего значения. Например, увеличив множитель с 35 до 40, при перемножении на частоту шины в 100 мегагерц получаем 4000 мегагерц вместо 3500.
_*ВАЖНО:* в Intel Core серий с 7000 до 10000 разгоняются только более дорогие модели процессоров с индексом K._










*Чтобы безопасно разогнать память, найдите в BIOS режим XMP и включите его.* Среди доступных профилей выберите с наибольшей частотой при наименьших таймингах. Между соседними частотами лучше выбирать ту, с которой удастся установить более низкие тайминги — они сильнее влияют на производительность:





Рекомендуемые экономичные сборки ПК​Далее вычтите из стоимости комплектующие, которые у вас уже есть. Жесткие диски и блоки питания берем новые — подержанные могут принести слишком много проблем при сомнительной экономии.
Бюджетная сборка для онлайн-игр:​

AMDIntel + NVIDIAВидеокарта:Sapphire Radeon RX 580 (4 Гбайт) — 7000 р.Asus GTX 1060 (3 Гбайт) — 8000 р.Процессор:AMD FX-8350 — 6000 р.Intel Core i7-4790K — 12 000 р.Мат. плата:Asus Sabertooth 990FX — 4000 р.Asus Z97-P — 5000 р.Оперативная память:Samsung DDR3 2400 4+4 Гбайт — 2000 р.Samsung DDR3 2400 4+4 Гбайт — 2000 р.Жесткий диск:Western Digital WD10EZRZ 1 Тбайт — 3000 р. (новый)Western Digital WD10EZRZ 1 Тбайт — 3000 р. (новый)Блок питания:DeepCool DN500 500W — 3000 р. (новый)DeepCool DN500 500W — 3000 р. (новый)Корпус:любой за 1000 р.любой за 1000 р.ИТОГО:27 000 р.34 000 р.
Сборка для красивых игр в Full HD / 2K:​

AMD + NVIDIAIntel + NVIDIAВидеокарта:MSI GeForce RTX 2060 Super — 25 000 р..MSI GeForce RTX 2060 Super — 25 000 р.Процессор:AMD Ryzen 5 1600 — 8000 р.Intel Core i5-8400 — 10 000 р.Мат. плата:Asus Prime X370-A — 5000 р.Asus Prime Z370-P — 5000 р.Оперативная память:Samsung DDR4 2400 8+8 Гбайт — 4000 р.Samsung DDR4 2400 8+8 Гбайт — 4000 р.SSD-накопитель:Kingston A400 240 Гбайт — 3000 р. (новый)Kingston A400 240 Гбайт — 3000 р. (новый)Жесткий диск:Western Digital WD10EZRZ 1 Тбайт — 3000 р. (новый)Western Digital WD10EZRZ 1 Тбайт — 3000 р. (новый)Блок питания:Be Quiet Pure Power 11 600W — 6000 р. (новый)Be Quiet Pure Power 11 600W — 6000 р. (новый)Корпус:любой за 2000 р.любой за 2000 р.ИТОГО:56 000 р.58 000 р.
*Согласно народной формуле оптимальный игровой ПК стоит тысячу долларов. Нам же удалось собрать производительную систему даже дешевле — менее, чем за 60 тысяч рублей. И будет еще дешевле, если вам нужно обновить компьютер лишь частично. Видеокарты RTX 2060 Super в разрешениях Full HD и 2K хватит еще на пару лет (особенно с технологией DLSS), а относительно современного шестиядерного процессора — и подавно.*
​


----------



## Sergey566

В Steam в ноябре появились несколько игр, которые можно добавить в свою библиотеку абсолютно бесплатно.


RuneScape — фэнтезийная MMORPG, где игрокам предстоит исследовать постоянно изменяющийся мир;
Eternal Return: Black Survival — корейская MOBA/Battle Royal;
Action Taimanin — китайская экшен-RPG, действие которой происходит в Токио будущего;
Soulworker — еще одна корейская MMORPG про сражения с демонами, которые проникли в мир людей с помощью таинственного портала;
Blood of Steel — MOBA с участием легендарных генералов мировой истории и их армий.


----------



## Sergey566

Вот у нас )))






[/url
]


[url=https://radikal.ru]


[/url
]


----------



## Sergey566

Far Cry 6 | ТРЕЙЛЕР (на русском)


----------



## Sergey566

Смех и слёзы в играх


----------



## Sergey566

Rockstar Games выпустила *Red Dead Online* в качестве самостоятельной игры для всех игроков, у которых еще нет *Red Dead Redemption 2*. Автономная версия Red Dead Online уже доступна по цене $4,99 (-75%) в PlayStation Store, Microsoft Store, Rockstar Games Launcher, Epic Games Store, а в Steam выйдет в течение нескольких часов. Скидка будет действовать до 15 февраля 2021 года. Для игры нужна действующая подписка PS Plus или Xbox Live Gold.








> Прокладывайте свой собственный путь, сражаясь со стражами порядка, преступными бандами и свирепыми дикими животными, чтобы устроить жизнь на Диком Западе. Разбейте свой лагерь, катайтесь в одиночку или сформируйте отряд и исследуйте все, от заснеженных гор на севере до болот на юге, от отдаленных застав до оживленных ферм и шумных городов.


Доступ к Red Dead Online можно будет по-прежнему получить через покупку основной игры. Обладателям отдельной версии онлайн-режима будет открыт весь многопользовательский контент и будущие обновлениям игры, а со временем можно будет докупить «сюжетный режим».


----------



## Sergey566




----------



## Sergey566

*В Steam выйдет большая сюжетная модификация для «Готики 2»

В игре появится новый открытый мир*





Польские фанаты игры *«Готика 2»* выпустят большой сюжетный мод «Хроники Миртаны: Архолос» для игры в Steam. Его основной особенностью является абсолютно новый открытый мир и сюжет. Авторы планируют выпустить модификацию в 2021 году. У нее уже заявлен русский текстовый перевод.

«Отправляйтесь на Архолос, огромный остров к востоку от материковой части Миртаны, и исследуйте невиданный ранее регион с виноградниками, фермами и деревнями, упомянутыми в первой готической игре. Посетите великий город Архолос и заблудитесь на мощеных улицах самого большого города, когда-либо представленного во всей готической трилогии», — гласит описание мода.


----------



## Sergey566

Тактическая RPG про мерзавцев всех мастей, где даже родной брат может стать врагом
Игр про гангстеров не так уж много. Кроме одноименной экшен-серии сеттингу почти нечем похвастаться. Например, недавняя тактическая стратегия *Company of Crime* очень колоритна, но с увлекательным геймплеем возникли трудности. Теперь же надежды фанатов «Крестного отца» и «Славных парней» пытается оправдать *Empire of Sin*. Стратегию разработала студия Romero Games под руководством Бренды Ромеро — супруги автора *Doom* Джона Ромеро. Бренде не впервой работать с ролевыми и тактическими играми, а потому новый проект объединил сразу несколько жанров. На выходе получилась привлекательная стратегия, в которой хочется проводить ночи напролет, а в перерывах пересматривать лучшие киноленты о золотой эпохе мафии.


----------



## Sergey566

Люблю с такими играть !!!


----------



## Sergey566

Неанонсированные проекты от Crytek и Capcom, а также новые Titanfall и Wolfenstein
В прошлом мы неоднократно рассказывали об играх, которые, по слухам, уже запущены в производство, но о которых разработчики предпочитают ничего не говорить на публику. Многое из описанного нами сбылось. Летом 2020-го компании анонсировали Resident Evil Village, Horizon: Forbidden West, новую Fable, Gotham Knights, Suicide Squad: Kill the Justice League, Hogwarts Legacy и God of War Ragnarok. Вдобавок подтвердилась информация о сеттинге новой Call of Duty. Watch Dogs Legion и Assassin's Creed Valhalla и вовсе уже не первый день в продаже. Однако и студии, и инсайдеры не сидят без дела. В преддверии The Game Awards мы расскажем об играх, чьи анонсы могут состояться в не самом отдаленном будущем.
Wolfenstein 3​






Еще в 2017 году творческий директор Wolfenstein: The New Order и Wolfenstein 2: The New Colossus Йенс Маттис рассказал, что в студии MachineGames рассматривают последние игры серии как трилогию. В 2018-м вице-президент Bethesda Пит Хайнс уточнил: разработчики планировали сделать еще две части. И если Wolfenstein: Youngblood стала спин-оффом цикла, то другая должна оказаться завершением трилогии (на это намекает и финал последней игры).
Пока не ясно, о чем расскажет Wolfenstein 3 и какой временной промежуток возьмет за основу. События Youngblood происходят через 20 лет после The New Colossus. К тому моменту Гитлер уже погиб от рук Би-Джея Бласковица (фактически — за кадром). Однако есть вероятность, что он не умер (игроки, знакомые со второй частью, знают про один такой трюк). На это же намекнул и исполнительный продюсер серии Йерк Густафссон.
Новая Titanfall​





О продолжении Titanfall впервые заговорили в 2017 году. Тогда глава Respawn Entertainment Винс Зампелла заявил, что авторы заинтересованы в развитии серии. В ноябре того же года студию купила компания Electronic Arts. Вопреки опасениям поклонников планы в отношении Titanfall не изменились: в пресс-релизе говорилось о разработке новой части. Информацию также подтвердил ныне бывший редактор Kotaku Джейсон Шрайер (сейчас работает в Bloomberg).
От Respawn не было новостей до 4 февраля — до запуска «королевской битвы» во вселенной Titanfall под названием Apex Legends. В тот же день разработчики решили высказаться насчет основной серии. Продюсер франшизы Дрю Маккой и дизайн-директор Apex Legends Мэки МакКэндиш подчеркнули, что в студии никто не занимается новой Titanfall. Однако на следующий день Винс Зампелла сообщил, что игру все-таки делают. Глава EA Эндрю Уилсон в финансовом отчете раскрыл, что проект станет поворотным для франшизы и выйдет в конце 2019 года. Тем не менее подобного не произошло.
В мае 2020 года Винс Зампелла сказал, что над продолжением Titanfall никто не работает. Однако в сентябре популярный стример TheNeon_Beast заявил, что третья часть серии точно запущена в производство. По его данным, другие инсайдеры получили от своих источников такую же информацию. Слова стримера поспешил подтвердить известный датамайнер Apex Legends Biast12. Учитывая, как удачно Respawn удалось скрывать разработку «королевской битвы» вплоть до релиза, можно предположить, что новый Titanfall тоже держат в секрете.
Игры Remedy​
В марте 2020 года выяснилось, что Remedy Entertainment в партнерстве с Epic Games выпустит на новом поколении консолей две игры. Первая — крупный блокбастер, который находится на стадии пре-продакшена, вторая — проект поменьше. Обе игры основаны на одной вселенной и создаются на собственном движке студии — Northlight, на котором уже разрабатывали Quantum Break и Control. Судя по описанию вакансии геймдизайнера Remedy, в одной из разработок может быть открытый мир. А в мае 2020 года на сайте EpicData, собирающем информацию об играх из Epic Game Store, обнаружили некий проект Remedy под рабочим названием Big Fish.
Что это будут за игры, пока не понятно. По словам креативного директора и сценариста Remedy Сэма Лэйка, последние 10 лет команда планировала создать общую вселенную, которая объединяет разные проекты студии. Ее назвали Remedy Connected Universe. Первым шагом в развитии вселенной стало дополнение для Control под названием AWE — в нем появились ключевые персонажи из Alan Wake.






По сети уже ходят самые разные слухи о неанонсированном блокбастере студии. Это может быть как и Alan Wake 2, так и продолжение Control. С 2019 года студия владеет полным пакетом прав на Alan Wake. Разработчики не раз повторяли, что хотели бы продолжить серию. К тому же они дважды создавали концепцию сиквела, но затем использовали эти наработки в других играх.
Что касается Control, то слухи о сиквеле отчасти основаны на фактах. В июле 2020 года список вакансий Remedy пополнила должность «старшего продюсера франшизы Control». Учитывая, что у игры есть лишь два сюжетных дополнения и довольно богатая вселенная, ее развитие — вопрос времени.
В конце концов, один из двух сиквелов точно увидит свет. По крайней мере, концовка дополнения AWE прозрачно намекает, что Алан Уэйк и героиня Control Джесси Фейден еще вернутся.
The Outer Worlds 2​
Еще до выхода The Outer Worlds глава Xbox Game Studios Мэтт Бути отмечал, что Microsoft видит в ролевой игре большой потенциал. По его словам, проект может стать эксклюзивной франшизой Xbox, которая будет расти и развиваться. The Outer Worlds действительно хорошо продалась, собрала хвалебные отзывы и превзошла ожидания издателя. Запуск сиквела — вопрос времени.
Однако пока о планах разработчиков мало что известно. Гейм-директор The Outer Worlds Леонард Боярский не хочет делать в потенциальном сиквеле полностью открытый мир. Он убежден, что это только навредит игре из-за высоких затрат по времени и ресурсам. И хотя он надеется, что бюджет возможного продолжения будет больше, чем у первой части, он в то же время хотел бы сохранить масштаб игры таким же небольшим.


Как бы то ни было, аналитик и инсайдер Даниэль Ахмад утверждает, что сиквел The Outer Worlds уже находится на стадии пре-продакшена.
Игры Crytek​






В конце октября в сеть утекли документы, содержащие информацию о неанонсированных играх компании Crytek. Их подлинность до сих пор неизвестна.
Часть данных касается серии Crysis. В документах говорится, что в компании работают над Crysis Next — бесплатной королевской битвой на 100 игроков с кастомизацией, нанокостюмами и зрелищными сражениями. По словам пользователя Твиттер welltest789, в эту игру ушли все наработки по Crysis 4, которую якобы тоже начинали когда-то создавать. Crytek действительно делает крупную игру на своем движке CryEngine c использованием SpacialOS — облачной платформы для многопользовательских проектов. К тому же в сентябре компания обновила торговую марку Crysis Wars — так назывался мультиплеерный режим, вышедший вместе с Crysis Warhead.
Впрочем, эта торговая марка может относиться и к Crysis VR — другому потенциальному проекту Crytek. Игру описывают как мультиплеерный шутер с тактическим геймплеем и впечатляющей графикой. Сообщается, что у разработчиков был прототип Crysis Wars еще для первых VR-шлемов от Oculus, но на тестах авторов сильно тошнило. Crysis Next и Crysis VR могут выйти в 2021 и 2022 годах соответственно.

Наконец, по слухам, Crytek готовит ремастеры других игр серии. Якобы Crysis 2 изначально планировали перевыпустить в августе 2020-го, Crysis 3 — в феврале 2021-го, а затем в мае — полную коллекцию. В итоге даты выхода оказались сдвинуты из-за пандемии COVID-19. Намеки на будущие ремастеры уже были. Тим Уиллитс, креативный директор компании Saber Interactive, которая трудилась над Crysis Remastered вместе с Crytek, сначала порадовался в Твиттер, что работает над играми серии и пообещал больше информации о ремастерах, а затем удалил сообщения.
В утечке упоминаются и другие возможные игры. Hunt Mobile — вероятно, мобильная версия Hunt: Showdown. Robinson 2 — продолжение VR-игры Robinson: The Journey. А Ryse Next — либо сиквел Ryse: Son of Rome, либо тоже королевская битва, учитывая сходство названия с Crysis Next.
Игры Capcom​






В ноябре 2020-го компания Capcom заявила, что неизвестные получили доступ к ее внутренним серверам в США, Канаде и Японии, но никаких утечек не произошло. Однако вскоре ответственность за кибератаку взяла на себя хакерская группа Ragnar Locker, которая сообщила, что завладела более чем 1ТБ засекреченных данных, включая корпоративную переписку и информацию об интеллектуальной собственности компании. Хакеры потребовали за все это выкуп — $11 млн в биткоинах, пригрозив в противном случае выложить данные в сеть. Вероятно, в Capcom не пошли на сделку, поскольку через неделю в интернете появилась информация о будущих проектах разработчиков.
В частности, в слитых данных фигурируют названия еще не анонсированных игр, в основном — продолжений известных франшиз Capcom: Onimusha New York, Ace Attorney 7, Dragon’s Dogma 2, Street Fighter 6, Monster Hunter Stories 2 и Monster Hunter 6. Кроме них, есть ряд проектов под кодовыми именами: Guillotine — якобы новая часть Ghost 'n Goblins, которая создана на движке RE Engine для Nintendo Switch (временный эксклюзив), и Reiwa — сборник Arcade Stadium (еще один временный эксклюзив Switch). Capcom в мае действительно регистрировала такую торговую марку. Тогда возникло предположение, что это будет коллекция старых аркадных файтингов компании, на многие из которых она продлила права в декабре 2019 года. И наконец, в список попал проект под кодовым названием Shield — якобы мультиплеерный шутер Snappers, нацеленный на стримеров.






Но больше всего в утечках упоминаются игры серии Resident Evil. Во-первых, это ремейк Resident Evil 4, о котором мы мельком упоминали в прошлой подборке неанонсированных игр. По слухам, он выйдет в начале 2023 года, при этом отдельно появится версия для Oculus VR. Во-вторых, у компании якобы есть ряд неанонсированных игр франшизы: Resident Evil Hank (или Hunk), Biohazard Apocalypse, Resident Evil Outbreak (или Outrage), а также некая королевская битва во вселенной RE.
По словам инсайдера Dusk Golem, чьи данные о Resident Evil Village оказались правдивыми, Outbreak — не продолжение одноименных спин-оффов серии, а фактически Resident Evil: Revelations 3. По атмосфере она будет похожа на Resident Evil 7 и ремейк Resident Evil 2. Главной героиней станет Ребекка Чемберс, дебютировавшая в самой первой Resident Evil и ставшая протагонисткой Resident Evil Zero. Dusk Golem добавляет, что проект ориентирован на Nintendo Switch, но при этом не будет ее эксклюзивом.
Предполагаемые даты релиза описанных игр можно найти в одной из наших новостей.
*Несмотря на пандемию и возникшие из-за нее трудности, игровая индустрия не переставала работать. 10 декабря пройдет главная церемония года — The Game Awards. Не исключено, что во время трансляции разработчики покажут кое-что из нашего списка. А если нет, дождемся E3.*


----------



## Sergey566

Клёвый ролик !!


----------



## Sergey566

О Игре *Cyberpunk 2077*


----------



## Sergey566




----------



## Sergey566

Трейлер, раскрывающий геймплей Elite Dangerous: Odyssey










Elite Dangerous: Odyssey впервые позволяет командирам участвовать в миссиях, новых заданиях и интенсивных тактических боях пешком, органично сливаясь с легендарным опытом кабины Elite Dangerous. Чтобы узнать больше, посетите www.elitedangerous.com "Space Oddity"


----------



## Sergey566

В Epic Games Store началась раздача градостроительной стратегии Cities: Skylines. С этой игры начинается целая серия подарков для пользователей сервиса. Предложение будет обновляться каждый день до 31 декабря в 19:00 мск, но название игры раскроют только со стартом ее раздачи.





 
Для Cyberpunk 2077 вышла первая откровенная модификация, которая позволяет убрать нижнее белье у главного героя. Ее автор, Sorrow446, отметил, что с помощью Underwear Remover можно как полностью оголить персонажа, так и оставить его без одежды лишь по пояс. При этом из-за не очень хорошей оптимизации игры сам мод также может работать с ошибками.
Несмотря на то, что в игре используется вид от первого лица, в некоторых кат-сценах герой показан со стороны. Также на героя можно полюбоваться в зеркале квартиры Ви.
Скачать Underwear Remover можно по ссылке с портала Nexus Mods. Посмотреть все доступные модификации сообщества Nexu для Cyberpunk 2077 можно на отдельной странице.
Ранее на этой неделе автор YouTube-канала Cineagle продемонстрировал модификацию, которая добавляет вид от третьего лица в Cyberpunk 2077. На ролике видна анимация главного героя, а также то, как можно изменить положение камеры (разместив ее, например, сразу за плечами персонажа).


----------



## Sergey566

Sony удалила Cyberpunk 2077 из магазина. За игру возвращают деньги​Из-за проблем с оптимизацией и качеством игры, Cyberpunk 2077 больше невозможно купить онлайн для консолей PS4 и PS5.

Sony в своем официальном твиттере объявила, что пользователи, недовольные качеством игры Cyberpunk 2077 на консолях PlayStation, могут оформить заявку на возврат денег. Для этого компания сделала специальную форму на сайте.






Также игру удалили из магазина PlayStation Store — ее больше нельзя купить онлайн. Похоже, Sony будет ждать, пока в CD Projekt Red не исправят все проблемы с оптимизацией, вылетами и багами. Это первый случай, когда игру такого масштаба удаляют из магазинов.
Желающих вернуть деньги оказалось настолько много, что форма на сайте Sony недоступна уже на протяжении двух часов.
Правда, владельцы консолей PS4 и PS5 все еще могут купить диск Cyberpunk 2077 в розничных магазинах. Для ПК и консолей Xbox игра все еще доступна в онлайн-магазинах.
Сразу после выхода Cyberpunk 2077 появилось множество жалоб на качество игры — она может вылетать, зависать и в ней просто много багов, когда что-то не работает или объекты проваливаются под текстуры. А еще игра очень плохо работает на консолях предыдущего поколения, особенно базовых PS4 и Xbox One.

При этом игру все еще хвалят за интересные квесты и проработанный мир, да и на ПК с максимальными настройками графики выглядит она красиво:


----------



## Sergey566

В Epic Games Store началась раздача хоррора *Alien: Isolation*. Предложение актуально до 22 декабря в 19:00 мск.

Alien: Isolation вышла в 2014 году и получила хорошие оценки от критиков и игроков. Средняя оценка на Metacritic для PC-версии — 81/100, а 92% пользователей Steam рекомендуют игру к покупке. В центре сюжета окажется Аманда, дочь Эллен Рипли, героини оригинального фильма. Через пятнадцать лет после исчезновения матери Аманда с небольшой командой отправляется на космическую станцию «Севастополь», чтобы на месте выяснить все обстоятельства странного обрыва связи.


----------



## Sergey566

*Рекомендуемые сборки от 30 до 400 тысяч рублей*
Уходящий год одновременно порадовал и огорчил всех ПК-геймеров. С одной стороны, вышло много нового «железа», а с другой — из-за вновь обвалившегося рубля подорожало даже старое. И, что еще хуже, почти все новые видеокарты и процессоры в страшном дефиците.











PLAYER ONE


----------



## Sergey566

*Одному из игроков в Cyberpunk 2077 удалось поднять производительность новинки на слабых PC.*

Для того, чтобы увеличить FPS в игре, нужно скачать программу, которую блогер специально создал для взаимодействия со скрытыми настройками тайтла.
Программа получила название EZ Optimazer. По словам автора, на некоторых компьютерах можно увеличить FPS до стабильных 30, при этом не ухудшая качество графики. Многие пользователи хорошо оценили ролик блогера. В комментариях игроки отмечают, что им действительно помогла программа.
Ранее юристы из Rosen Law подали коллективный иск в суд от лица инвесторов CD Projekt RED из-за «ложных и/или вводящих в заблуждение заявлений». Согласно иску, авторы игры на протяжении всего времени до релиза давали ложные или вводящие в заблуждение заявления и специально не раскрывали информацию о состоянии Cyberpunk 2077.






Вышедшее 24 декабря обновление 1.06 для Cyberpunk 2077 улучшило качество консольных версий игры. Игроки отмечают повышение производительности и отсутствие вылетов, которые раньше часто мешали комфортной игре.
Помимо этого, в игре значительно улучшили физику автомобилей в момент столкновения. Также, на улицах стало меньше NPC, а в некоторых зонах на Xbox Series X началась просадка FPS. Ошибки, скорее всего, решат в следующем патче.
Ранее юристы из Rosen Law подали коллективный иск в суд от лица инвесторов CD Projekt RED из-за «ложных и/или вводящих в заблуждение заявлений». Согласно иску, авторы игры на протяжении всего времени до релиза давали ложные или вводящие в заблуждение заявления и специально не раскрывали информацию о состоянии Cyberpunk 2077.
Сегодня CD Projekt RED выпустила очередное обновление 1.06 для Cyberpunk 2077. Патч весом 16 ГБ уже доступен пользователям ПК и консолей.
На ПК обновление 1.06 исправило баг с неработающими сохранениями. В игре нельзя было сохраняться, если файл сейва был больше 8 Мб. В подобных ситуациях файл с сохранением повреждён и восстановить его будет невозможно. С проблемой потери сохранения может столкнуться любой геймер, который совершил слишком много крафтов.
Также апдейт исправляет ошибку, из-за которой персонаж Дум-Дом мог пропасть при входе в клуб в квесте «Новый поворот».


----------



## Sergey566




----------



## Sergey566

*RTX 3060 Ti отстает от RTX 3070 по производительности примерно настолько же, насколько ниже цена этой видеокарты. При этом ее мощности все еще достаточно для FullHD и 1440p, а местами и с ощутимым запасом. Других сюрпризов тоже не случилось: если используете подустаревший 4-ядерный процессор с частотой ниже 4 гигагерц, то в ближайшее время готовьтесь проапгрейдиться до модели помощнее, вроде старшего i5 с частотами ближе к 5 гигагерц на все ядра или какого-нибудь i7-4790K (если у вас Socket-1150). Возможно, с этого и стоит начать — дефицит и завышенные цены на рынке видеокарт сохранятся еще какое-то время, так что лучше заняться тем железом, которое есть в свободном доступе.*


----------



## Sergey566

Hitman 3 — его прощальный поклон​Сегодня в 14:28

Одна из лучших игр в серии и в жанре, которая правильно расставляет геймплейные приоритеты, увлекает историей и впечатляет графикой
20 января выходит заключительная часть трилогии The World of Assassination, рассказывающая о приключениях агента 47 и его руководителя Дианы Бернвуд. Каким-то чудом IO Interactive после расставания с двумя издателями подряд удалось не только удержать планку качества, но и выпустить лучшую часть серии — с потрясающими уровнями, кинематографичным сюжетом и яркими диалогами. *Hitman 3* сочетает в себе лучшие черты Blood Money, Absolution и новой трилогии, хотя мелкие недочеты в игру все же пробрались.

История в новой игре разворачивается намного стремительнее, чем в прошлых частях. На главных героев теперь открыта охота, а сами они начинают сомневаться в том, что могут рассчитывать друг на друга. 47 и Диана уже проходили этот этап отношений и даже не раз, но в Hitman 3 фигуры расставлены несколько иначе, поэтому следить за развитием сюжета все равно интересно.
Увы, к финалу история буксует: за три части IO выстроила весьма запутанную историю, но не придумала, как красиво поставить точку. Некоторые повороты, например, повторяют прошлые игры и выглядят пошло, хотя, возможно, авторы просто хотели порадовать фанатов старых частей. Сама концовка тоже расстраивает: она не совсем плохая, но очень линейная и простая для такой закрученной истории. А еще не до конца раскрывает отношения ключевых героев, оставляя задел для продолжений.
Зато само повествование стало намного кинематографичнее: Hitman 3 напоминает остросюжетный триллер-боевик, а временами даже походит на Hitman: Absolution. Хейтерам этой части переживать не стоит: в первых играх трилогии IO вообще отказалась от заскриптованных и линейных эпизодов, но в финальной все же добавила щепотку — получилось только лучше. Еще разработчики хорошо работают с ракурсами: в нужные моменты камера меняет положение, чтобы показать красивый пейзаж или передать ощущения от пространства, вроде тесноты.






Детективный квест во второй миссии способен на добрый час отвлечь от основного задания. Жаль, что в игре лишь одно такое ответвление
На зрелищность и повествование работают и новые уровни: каждый из них уникален по структуре, атмосфере и задачам. В Дубае ждет классическая охота на просторной карте, в Великобритании — огромный мрачный особняк, где можно вжиться в роль детектива и распутать настоящее преступление. В Берлине — адреналиновый уровень в клубе, напоминающий о культовых «Соучастнике» и «Джоне Уике», где надо под грохот музыки пробираться к целям сквозь толпу. Не будем раскрывать всех секретов: скажем лишь, что оставшиеся три локации тоже предлагают разные сценарии, поэтому заскучать в Hitman 3 не получается.
Графика и дизайн тоже радуют: в Hitman 3 много открытых пространств, а границы уровней-песочниц замаскированы еще лучше. Игра на старте получила поддержку трассировки лучей и постоянно удивляет то ночными дождливыми улицами, то буйством неоновых вывесок, то отражениями на стеклянных поверхностях. Новая технология реализована со вкусом: подсвечивает сильные стороны игры, но не перетягивает на себя внимание.
Основных геймплейных нововведений всего два — камера и сокращенные маршруты. Смартфон позволяет 47-му делать снимки, сканировать некоторые предметы для получения дополнительных сведений и дистанционно открывать некоторые окна и двери. Часть из них так вскрыть не получится — они закрыты специальными замками, которые можно снять только с одной стороны, открыв новый путь для всех последующих прохождений. После двух прохождений игры вынужден признать, что от камеры толку не очень много, и пригодится она только на максимальном уровне сложности. А вот заблокированные двери и лестницы — отличное решение, которое подталкивает внимательнее исследовать карту и позволяет менять прохождение с каждым открытым маршрутом.





В Hitman 3 очень много красивой работы со светом и отражениями, и особенно это заметно в четвертой миссии
Черный юмор и забавные диалоги в третьей части тоже на месте. Как и раньше, маскировки позволяют 47 общаться со своими жертвами и случайными NPC. И почти всегда киллер вкладывает в невинные со стороны ответы дополнительный, зловещий смысл, понятный только игроку. В редкие моменты главный герой неожиданно демонстрирует свою эрудицию. Например, в баре можно заставить киллера попробовать вино и обсудить с официантом тончайшие нотки вкуса.

В Hitman 3 также стало меньше сюжетных миссий и, соответственно, очевидных способов убить цель. С одной стороны, это минус: часто за этими цепочками заданий было интересно следить, а создатели разбавляли их черным юмором. С другой стороны, структура этих миссий была обставлена примитивно: достаточно следовать инструкциям и потом дождаться, когда цель попросит охрану покинуть комнату на время обсуждения важных вопросов. В Hitman 3 приходиться искать нужные маскировки, изучать карту, но даже сюжетная миссия не всегда дает прямой доступ к цели — лишь позволяет подойти к ней ближе. В этом плане игра стала еще ближе к Blood Money и заставляет больше экспериментировать.
Несмотря на все плюсы, покупать Hitman 3 стоит с осторожностью: некоторые проблемы не очень очевидны и даже не имеют прямого отношения к игре. Во-первых, это первая игра студии, которую она издает сама. И по каким-то причинам (возможно, финансовым) разработчики отказались от русского языка — даже текстового перевода. Это обидно, учитывая, что первые две части на русский перевели.
Во-вторых, у Hitman 3 получилась очень запутанная система переноса прогресса из прошлых частей. Если вы начнете играть в трилогию только сейчас, то проблем не возникнет. Но если захотите перенести в новую игру оружие и костюмы из Hitman и Hitman 2, то есть риск нарваться на сложности. На PC, например, игра стала временным эксклюзивом EGS, и не поддерживает прямую передачу сохранений из Steam — ее добавят через некоторое время после релиза. На консолях перед началом Hitman 3 игра просит перейти на специальный сайт для переноса прогресса, но во время нашего прохождения он так и не заработал.
Наконец, расстраивает VR-ограничение: в Hitman 3 добавили возможность пройти все миссии трилогии в виртуальной реальности, но пока что это возможно только на PS VR от PlayStation. О поддержке PC разработчики отказываются говорить, хотя рынок VR и так сильно страдает от конкуренции и остро нуждается в больших ААА-играх. Хочется верить, что у Sony лишь временная эксклюзивность, и со временем режим все же заглянет на другие платформы.





Еще один недостаток VR-версии: она не поддерживает свободное движение рук. Играть можно только с геймпада, что, конечно, не так весело
*Hitman 3 — почти идеальная в рамках серии игра, которая умудряется усидеть на всех стульях. Фанаты Blood Money будут рады проработанным уровням и усложненным убийствам, поклонники Absolution — более кинематографическому подходу, а перфекционисты и просто поклонники жанра смогут зависнуть в игре в погоне за идеальными прохождениями.
У финала The World of Assassination немного подкачал сюжет, а VR-режим выпустили на худшем из шлемов. Но это не повод отказываться от игры: в ближайшие годы мы вряд ли увидим более качественного представителя стелс-экшенов*.


----------



## Sergey566

Хакеры обошли антипиратскую защиту PC-версию *Hitman 3* всего за несколько часов после релиза игры. Свежий стелс-экшен от IO Interactive был защищен DRM-решением от Epic Games, который умельцы быстро взломали.

В 2018 году *Hitman 2* пираты взломали за два дня до официального релиза. При этом сиквел был защищен системой Denuvo.

Hitman 3 получила самые высокие оценки в истории серии. Сейчас средний балл игры на Metacritic составляет 88 баллов из 100 на основе 43 ревью.

Hitman 3 вышла 20 января на PS5, PS4, Xbox Series S|X, Xbox One, Nintendo Switch и PC. С нашими впечатлениями вы можете ознакомиться в обзоре стелс-экшена.


----------



## грум

Там русского языка нет вооообще. Даже не стал качать пробовать.


----------



## Sergey566

*Необычный геймплей, композитор Silent Hill и внушительные системные требования*

В конце января в продажу поступит *The Medium* — психологический хоррор от создателей Layers of Fear, Observer и Blair Witch. Это будет первый крупный некстген-эксклюзив на новых консолях Microsoft и PC, а в создании принимают участие легенды игровой индустрии. Рассказываем, чего ждать от путешествия в потусторонний мир.

*Сюжет и геймплей*

В центре истории новой игры — медиум, способная общаться с умершими и перемещаться между двумя реальностями. Девушка способна находиться в разных мирах одновременно, и эта особенность учтена в игровом процессе: экран делится на две части, а игрок перемещается сразу в двух разных версиях локации. Некоторые препятствия существуют только в одной реальности, а головоломки иногда придется решать сразу в двух.

В зависимости от ситуации какой-то из миров может «преобладать» и занимать больше места на экране. Но авторы понимают, что играть в таком режиме не очень просто, поэтому большую часть времени все же придется провести в одной из реальностей.

*Вдохновение*

Создателей The Medium сильно впечатлили работы Здзислава Бексиньского — польского художника и фотографа. Свое творчество он начал с создания скульптур из гипса, металла и проволоки, а позже перешел к фотографии. Снимки автора отличаются тяжелой атмосферой: на них можно найти сломанные игрушки, людей с забинтованными лицами, пережатые нитями тела и другие жуткие кадры.

Позже Бексиньский перешел к абстрактному искусству и сюрреализму, изображая монстров, странных существ, уничтоженные миры и смерть. Его даже можно назвать «польским Гигером» — в работах Здзислава и автора «Чужого» много общего.


----------



## Sergey566




----------



## Sergey566




----------



## Sergey566

*Гейб Ньюэлл намекнул на новые игры серии Half-Life  

Глава компании Valve Гейб Ньюэлл во время интервью подогрел интерес геймеров к новыми играм серии Half-Life и оценил недавно вышедший Cyberpunk 2077.*

Большой неожиданностью для многих стало недавнее появление игры Half-Life: Alyx. Несмотря на то, что данный проект не был продолжением истории Гордона Фримена, он привлек огромное количество внимания и был по-своему интересен. Однако данная игра предназначалась сугубо для устройств виртуальной реальности, поэтому большая часть геймеров не смогла ей насладиться.

Но глава Valve был крайне доволен своим новым детищем. По его словам, успех Alyx подтолкнул разработчиков студии к созданию новых игр и приблизил новые занимательные анонсы.

*«У нас определенно есть игры в разработке, о которых мы собираемся скоро рассказать. Half-Life: Alyx оказалась великолепной. Мы вернулись к работе над одиночными играми, а Half-Life: Alyx создала большой импульс, подтолкнув нас к тому, чтобы сделать еще больше», – объяснил американский миллиардер.*

Также глава студии прокомментировал недавний выход Cyberpunk 2077, собравшего множество негативных отзывов от недовольных геймеров. У игры были серьезные проблемы с оптимизацией, поэтому выход новинки превратился в настоящий скандал.

Как заметил Ньюэлл, некоторые моменты в новинке были великолепны, а работа над игрой была проделана огромная. Что же касается разработчиков, то, по мнению эксперта, «несправедливо бросать в них камни».

Однако законы рынка не согласны со мнением Ньюэлла. Как сообщалось ранее, аналитики спрогнозировали скорую продажу CD Projekt RED более крупной компании .


----------



## Sergey566

Пользуюсь СитиЛинком ))))))))


----------



## Sergey566

В Steam началась бесплатная раздача одной из самых эпичных стратегий​Ultimate Epic Battle Simulator можно получить в библиотеку сервиса до 1 февраля







Brilliant Game Studios начала бесплатную раздачу своей эпичной sandbox-стратегии *Ultimate Epic Battle Simulator*. UEBS — это симулятор, в котором игроки могут создавать любые самые безумные битвы.
Авторы предлагают игрокам проверить, как, например, 10 тысяч кур сражаются с армией древних римлян или рота американских солдат времен Второй мировой войны сражается с 11 тысячами средневековых рыцарей. В UEBS можно претворить в жизнь любой даже самый безумный сценарий, отмечают разработчики.
Получить игру можно на ее странице в Steam. Раздача продлится до 1 февраля.


----------



## Sergey566

В магазине Steam вышла бесплатная игра *Garbage: Hobo Prophecy* — это симулятор жизни бездомного с элементами файтинга, менеджмента и строительства.

Разработчики обещают леденящую душу историю бездомного человека в глупом мире. Игрокам предстоит ухаживать за бродягами, словно они являются Тамагочи. Искать им тепло, проводить гигиену и находить еду. Помимо этого в игре предусмотрена _«глубокая система строительства с уникальными зданиями и улучшениями»_, а еще бездомных нужно учить постоять за себя в этом суровом мире, а также дать отпор дворовым детишкам. Для этого бездомным нужно прокачать умения, совмещать разные техники и создавать комбинацию, которая будет эффективно работать в бою.

Garbage: Hobo Prophecy *вышла сразу с локализацией на русский язык.*


----------



## Sergey566

Far Cry 5 - PlayStation 5™ Gameplay [4K]


----------



## Sergey566




----------



## Sergey566

Поклонник серии Half-Life подсчитал, сколько человек убил физик-ядерщик Гордон Фримен во всех играх. Цифра получилась впечатляющей — более 1500 противников. При этом фанат обходил стороной врагов, которые не представляли серьезной опасности, а в некоторых случаях позволял союзникам самим расправляться с ними.
Если разбить количество убийств по играм, то получаются следующие цифры:

*Black Mesa* — 577 убийств (178 бойцов спецподразделения HECU);
*Half-Life 2* — 751 убийство (из них 637 комбайнов);
*Half-Life 2: Episode One* и *Episode Two* — 199 убийств (из них 178 комбайнов).
Для сравнения, в оригинальной *Half-Life* Гордон совершил 526 убийств, что примерно равно показателю в ремейке. В этот список не вошли тысячи жертв инцидента в Черной Мезе.


----------



## Sergey566

В Steam вышел симулятор путешествия в плацкарте​Игрокам обещают показать красивую Сибирь и жизнь целого поколения







В магазине Steam вышла игра с говорящим названием Platzkart Simulator — симулятор путешествия поездом в плацкартном вагоне. Сами разработчики пишут, что это не совсем игра, а _«нечто вроде цифровой мечты, аналог брейнданса киберпанка»_.











































Игрокам обещают красивую снежную Сибирь, музыку в стиле пост-рок и в качестве бонуса звуки _«алкашей в натуральной среде обитания»_. В описании также сказано, что создатели этого проекта хотели проявить уважение пост-советской культуре и показать жизнь целого поколения:


> _«Через 20 лет таких поездов (ох, какие же мы оптимисты), как и снега, скорее всего не будет, и мы считаем, что пока есть люди, которые могут аутентично воспроизвести какой-то фрагмент жизни своего поколения, им нужно потратить некоторое время на то, чтобы запечатлеть его в искусстве»_


----------



## Sergey566

Эпические приключения в космосе — теперь с современной графикой и поправленным геймплеем
Несколько дней назад BioWare провела большую презентацию для прессы, в которой раскрыла подробности ремастера Mass Effect. Повышенное до 4К разрешение, перерисованные модели и уровни, доработанный геймплей в первой части — конечно, до уровня 2021 года трилогию не дотянули, но все равно повод заново пройти все три Mass Effect появился весомый. Мы же решили подробнее вспомнить, за что так любим знаменитую трилогию, а по пути рассказать и об особенностях ремастера.




Эпическая космическая сага​
Mass Effect для видеоигр значит примерно столько же, сколько «Звездные войны» для кинематографа. Это огромная космическая сага на несколько сотен часов геймплея (если включать побочные задания и просто огромное количество DLC), с эпическим сюжетом и до деталей проработанным миром. Хотите изучать его историю, собирая обрывки информации о погибших цивилизациях и вместе с другими игроками придумывая объяснение тем или иным загадкам игры, — пожалуйста.
Масштаб вселенной поражает воображение. На каждой обитаемой планете здесь своя история, свои порядки и свои секреты. Каждая раса — со своим уникальным происхождением, необычным общественным и политическим устройством, культурой, конфликтами и «скелетами в шкафу».
Конечно, BioWare можно поругать за то, что после 2012 года (выход Mass Effect 3 и DLC Extended Cut с «правильными» концовками) студия запуталась, куда развивать серию дальше. Прямое продолжение будет непросто сделать таким же эпичным, как основную трилогию, а идея перенести события в новое место тоже не зашла — соседняя галактика в Mass Effect: Andromeda не предложила чего-то радикально нового, а оказалась лишь слабым подобием основной вселенной. Но уже известно, что BioWare работают над очередным сиквелом. Ну а ремастер может стать отличной прелюдией.
Качественное sci-fi​






Mass Effect — это «большая» и качественная научная фантастика. Высокие технологии, биоинженерия, аугментации, межпланетные путешествия, гигантские космические корабли и станции в космосе, артефакты некогда великих цивилизаций — все, как мы любим.
При этом местами Mass Effect ступает на совсем серьезную почву — взять хотя бы конфликт между органическими существами и искусственным интеллектом, к которому сценаристы обращаются не один раз. Да и сама тема Жнецов, которые регулярно уничтожают все продвинутые цивилизации в галактике, — ничто иное, как интерпретация теории «великого фильтра». Согласно ей, человечество до сих пор не встретило инопланетян, потому что вся разумная жизнь рано или поздно сталкивается с великим фильтром — неким явлением, шансы пережить которое минимальны (или и вовсе равны нулю).
Атмосфера исследования​






Во всех трех Mass Effect космос буквально лежит у ваших ног: хоть игры и сделаны с большим упором на сюжет, но регулярно возникают ситуации, когда можно отправиться на корабле в любом направлении, высадиться на понравившейся планете и найти себе занятие по душе. При этом исследовательские эпизоды меняются от части к части. Не все они идеальны: например, самая первая Mass Effect «прославилась» тем, насколько криво в ней устроено управление вездеходом «Мако». Но как раз такие вещи в ремастере обещают улучшить.
Ну и не забываем про DLC, которых ко всем трем частям вышло примерно под 40 штук. Они совершенно разные: некоторые раскрывают важные подробности сюжета и вселенной, другие — просто предлагают отправиться в необязательное приключение.

На борту «Нормандии»​






Игры BioWare всегда славились подходом к команде — главный герой здесь путешествует вместе с целой оравой спутников, совершенно непохожих друг на друга. Они обрушиваются на игрока с собственными проблемами, высказывают мнение о происходящем, ссорятся друг с другом, порой бесят, но помогают в бою, поддерживают в трудные сюжетные минуты, а порой и влюбляют в себя.
Похоже обстояли дела и в той же Dragon Age, но в Mass Effect значительная часть взаимодействия с командой происходит на борту «Нормандии» — небольшого космического корабля, на котором герои носятся по разным уголкам вселенной. «Нормандия» становится настоящим домом и, например, на ней просто здорово заканчивать очередную игровую сессию — когда ты проходишь несколько сложных миссий, а затем бродишь по кораблю, болтая с экипажем.
Просто хорошая игра​






Геймплей Mass Effect трудно назвать прорывным — скорее, это просто игра, хорошая почти во всем. В меру нелинейная, с правильно рассчитанной продолжительностью основной истории, с интересной прокачкой, хорошими ролевыми элементами и качественным тактическим экшеном в боях — благодаря такому балансу, ее проходишь на одном дыхании, не теряя интереса до самых финальных титров.
Опять же, из общего ряда немного выбивается первая часть — геймплейно она похуже следующих двух. Поэтому с интересом посмотрим, получится ли у авторов ремастера исправить эти проблемы.
Подробности ремастера​






14 мая BioWare выпустит комплект сразу из всех трех частей и 40 DLC к ним. Все игры будут доступны из единого лаунчера, плюс проделаны некоторые дополнительные работы по их объединению — так, каноничным женским обликом персонажа стала внешность из третьей части.
Во всех трех играх добавлена поддержка 4K, ультрашироких мониторов и HDR, а также повышена детализация текстур и добавлены современные спецэффекты. Первой игре «досталось» больше: здесь разработчики дорисовывали локации, добавив на них множество деталей. Немало изменений внесено и в геймплей первой части: исправлены прицеливание и управление «Мако» (две самых раздражающих вещи), улучшен AI, доработана камера и интерфейс, перебалансирована прокачка и некоторые враги, а также многое другое. Конечно, все это надо будет опробовать в уже готовой игре, но надеемся, что первую часть получится подтянуть по темпу до остальных двух.
*Что расстраивает — до 14 мая еще больше трех месяцев. С другой стороны, ремастер выходит под традиционно тихий летний сезон, а значит, можно будет спокойно пройти всю трилогию с сюжетными DLC, не откладывая другие проекты. Почему это стоит сделать, мы написали выше*.


----------



## Sergey566

__





VK.com | VK







vk.com


----------



## Sergey566




----------



## Sergey566

В Epic Games Store стартовала бесплатная раздача сразу двух игр — в дополнение к уже заявленной ролевой игре *For The King* идет ремастер *Metro: Last Light*. Забрать игры в свою библиотеку можно по этой ссылке. Акция закончится вечером 11 февраля.

Metro: Last Light — шутер с видом от первого лица с хоррор-элементами. Действие игры разворачивается в постапокалиптической Москве, где люди укрываются от последствий ядерной войны на станциях метро. Изначально игра вышла в 2013 году, но в 2014 году студия 4A Games выпустила версию Redux с улучшенной графикой и эффектами. Средняя оценка на Metacritic у сборника PC-версии — 86/100, а 87% пользователей Steam рекомендуют игру к покупке.


----------



## Sergey566

Redout: Space Assault


----------



## Sergey566




----------



## Sergey566

События игры разворачиваются в 20 веке в Европе. Игроку отводится роль мэра безымянного города, который требуется восстановить после войны. «Экономическая стратегия-песочница о классовой борьбе. Европейское государство находится в глубоком системном кризисе. Вы управляете столицей. Избежать социального взрыва невозможно», — гласит ее описание.

В игре представлены три класса: дворяне, буржуа и рабочие. Каждый из них хочет лучшей жизни. Вам же предстоит решить, на чью сторону встать, так как угодить всем не получится.

Релиз ожидается 3 августа 2021 года.


----------



## Sergey566

Решил ещё раз пройти ))


----------



## Sergey566

В сети опубликовали пять минут свежего геймплея фанатского мода для оригинальной *Half-Life*. Модификация не только делает главным героем игры дракончика Спайро из одноименной серии платформеров, но и включает в себя переделанные уровни.

Разработчик разбросал по уровням из Half-Life кристаллы, а из аптечек теперь вылетают бабочки, которые пополняют здоровье дракончика. Самостоятельно опробовать можно лишь старую версию мода. Однако в скором времени автор выложит в открытый доступ более свежий билд своего творения.


----------



## Sergey566

Разработчики Cyberpunk 2077 не могут работать из-за последствий хакерской атаки​






Из-за хакерской атаки часть сотрудников CD Projekt RED на удалёнке не может вернуться к работе уже вторую неделю. На данный момент в компании пытаются восстановить системы и устранить уязвимости. Информацию предоставили источники агентства Bloomberg.

Напомним, в первой половине февраля польская студия стала жертвой взлома: хакеры получили доступ к исходному коду Cyberpunk 2077, The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt и Gwent, а также внутренним документам компании.

Вскоре после произошедшего CD Projekt RED предупредила, что ситуация повлияет на скорость разработки, и не обманула: запланированный на февраль крупный патч для Cyberpunk 2077 теперь ожидается в марте.

Поскольку большинство сотрудников работает удалённо, после взлома возникли проблемы с доступом к виртуальной приватной сети, а без неё работать просто невозможно. В итоге большую часть специалистов отправили в отпуск, заморозив их счета в банках, а немногочисленные разработчики, которые уже вернулись в варшавский офис, потихоньку трудятся над обновлениями для Cyberpunk 2077.

О хакерской атаке на системы CD Projekt RED стало известно 9 февраля. Помимо доступа к исходному коду игр компании, злоумышленники также украли личную информацию сотрудников, включая сведения о банковских картах и паспортные данные.


----------



## Sergey566

Разработчики The Outer Worlds представили трейлер нового дополнения Murder on Eridanos, которое выйдет 17 марта.

Игрокам предстоит расследовать убийство главной звезды летающих островов Эридана – Хэлцион Хелен, погибшей перед стартом продаж новой водки корпорации «Риццо».

Авторы игры пообещали уникальный мир для исследования, а также различные виды гаджетов.

«Убийство на Эриданосе» выйдет на ПК, PS4, Xbox One и Nintendo Switch.

* Моды на Сталкер Зов Припяти на ПК – какие моды есть на Stalker и где скачать*


----------



## Sergey566

В Steam время от времени выходят бесплатные игры. Сегодня мы расскажем о десяти лучших проектах, вышедших за последний год, которые можно добавить в свою библиотеку.


Helltaker (8,69/10) — головоломка в которой главный герой пытается сбежать из ада, пытаясь обмануть девушек-демонов, следящих за порядком;
Gorilla Tag (8,40/10) — VR-игра, в которой игроки возьмут на себя роль обезьян, играющих в догонялки. Убегайте от зараженных игроков или же догоняйте здоровых, если уже были заражены;
Our Life: Beginnings & Always (8,39/10) — визуальна новела о любви, охватывающая 15 лет жизни главной героини;
Samsara Room (8,38/10) — приключенческий квест, в котором необходимо найти выход из комнаты;
SuchArt: Creative Space (8,34/10)— симулятор художника, в котором игроки смогут развить свой талант рисования;
Virtual Cottage (8,30/10) — расслабляющая, медитативная игра, в котором игрок располагается в уютном коттедже;
The Life and Suffering of Sir Brante — Chapter 1&2 (8,30/10) — первые две главы нарративной ролевой игры, в которой игрок проживает целую жизнь и сам решает кем ему стать: судьей, инквизитором или заговорщиком;
The Riftbreaker: Prologue (8,25/10) — пролог сюжетной компании стратегии The Riftbreaker, в которой игрокам предстоит сразиться с инопланетным врагом;
Vecter (8,25/10) — гоночная игра/шутер, в котором можно соревноваться с друзьями;
Leaf Blower Revolution (8,23/10)— инди-игра, в которой необходимо очищать газон от опавших осенних листьев.


----------



## Sergey566

Слух: события Battlefield 6 развернутся в будущем​В игре появится кооперативное прохождение кампании, а мультиплеер будет «больше и лучше, чем в предыдущих частях»








Авторитетный инсайдер Том Хендерсон поделился новой информацией о Battlefield 6. Мужчина утверждает, что события игры развернутся в недалеком будущем, примерно в 30-х годах 21 века. Также он отметил, что в игре будут присутстововать боевые дроны и роботы. Еще на поле боя удастся повзаимодействовать с реактивными самолетами и танками.






_Battlefield 5_
В шутере будет реализована «революционная» кампания, в которой под управление геймерам предоставят команду специалистов. Более того, можно будет выбрать сторону, за которую предстоит вести боевые действия. Среди доступных будет и Россия. Также будет реализовано кооперативное прохождение кампании.
По мнению инсайдера, мультиплеер в новой части будет «сетевой игрой на стеройдах», он больше и лучше, чем раньше. Хендерсон утверждает, что Battlefield будет без какого-либо подзаголовка и цифры в названии. Первый трейлер геймеры увидят уже в мае, к сожалению, без геймплейных кадров.
_Источник:_ GamesRadar


----------



## Sergey566

Студия RocketWerkz, возглавляемая создателем DayZ Дином Холлом, показала трейлер своей новой игры — сурвайвала Icarus. Семиминутная короткометражка под названием No Rescue («Нет спасения») рассказывает историю команды исследователей, делящихся воспоминаниями о неудачной вылазке, произошедшей 20 лет назад.

Их отправили на Икар, планету, богатую ресурсами и похожую ландшафтом на Землю. Однако что-то пошло не по плану, и девушка погибла.








Релиз игры ожидается в 2021 году. Однако сначала игрокам будет доступна лишь первая глава под названием First Cohort («Первый отряд»). В нем будет только одна локация площадью 64 километра, сильно похожая на Землю. Игрокам предстоит совершать вылазки за ресурсами за строго отведенное время, контролируя запас кислорода и прочие параметры, необходимые для выживания. В случае неудачи все собранные предметы будут потеряны.


----------



## Sergey566




----------



## Sergey566

BioWare поделилась подробностями обновленной Mass Effect​Проект получил значительное улучшение графики, также разработчики несколько изменили внутриигровые механики







На YouTube-канале IGN появилось видео со сравнением *Mass Effect Legendary Edition* и оригинала. Студия BioWare показала новые кадры из готовящегося издания их шутера.
Больше всего времени в ролике уделили значительно улучшившейся графике. Однако были обнаружены и некоторые геймплейные трансформации. Так, например, разработчики немного видоизменили локацию в первой Mass Effect. Также благодаря увеличившейся мощности железа разработчики добавили в игру больше деталей.

Кроме этого, в проекте была заметно переделана боевая система. По словам разработчиков, они хотели «улучшить общие впечатления, сохранив при этом особенности, полюбившиеся поклонникам в каждой отдельной игре».


----------



## Sergey566

Netflix представил трейлер экранизации комикса Марка Миллара («Пипца», Kingsman) «Наследие Юпитера». Его сюжет рассказывает о детях первого поколения супергероев, получивших свои способности в начале 20 века. Однако прошло почти 100 лет, и теперь настало время передать дело новому поколению защитников планеты.

Первый эпизод шоу снял Стивен Денайт, который изначально претендовал на роль шоураннера проекта. Вместо него за производство «Наследия Юпитера» в итоге отвечал Сан Ким — автор «Ходячих мертвецов». Главные роли исполнили Джош Дюамель («Трансформеры»), Бен Дэниелс («Изгоняющий дьявола») и Лесли Бибб («Лучшие»).

В первый сезон войдет восемь серий. Премьера ожидается 7 мая.


----------



## Sergey566

Якутская студия Fntastic представила геймплейный трейлер клона The Division — *The Day Before*. Многопользовательский шутер с элементами выживания и открытым миром выйдет эксклюзивно на PC.

В ролике разработчики показали передвижение по локации, вождение автомобиля, сражение с мертвецами и многое другое.

События игры разворачиваются в постапокалиптичном США. Игрокам предстоит бороться за выживание в открытом мире, включающем в себя как города, так и пересеченную местность. Помимо монстров, питающихся человеческой кровью, придется противостоять и людям, сбившимся ради выживания в группировки.

Кроме опасных пустошей, в игре будут безопасные зоны, где можно будет торговать и отдыхать между вылазками. Дата релиза проекта все еще держится в секрете.


----------



## Sergey566




----------



## Sergey566

*Вышел трейлер игры на основе популярного мода для TES 5: Skyrim

The Forgotten City основана на одноименной модификации к Skyrim, которую скачали более трех миллионов раз*

Энтузиасты из студии Modern Storyteller выпустили новый трейлер детектива с ролевыми элементами *The Forgotten City*. Игра создана на одноименном моде для *The Elder Scrolls 5: Skyrim*, который получил премию австралийской гильдии писателей. Модификацию скачали 3 миллиона раз, и она настолько понравилась игрокам, что авторы решили создать отдельный проект.


----------



## Sergey566

st :63 






*На этой неделе в полицию города Одинцово поступил звонок от бабушки 12-летнего школьника*. 

Она пожаловалась на администратора сервера в Counter-Strike: Global Offensive, на котором играл ее внук.
Причиной жалобы стали постоянные неудачи внука, в результате которых он расплакался и прибежал жаловаться бабушке. Он сообщил ей, что его все время убивает на карте Dust «какой-то дурак» со «слоном». Бабушка терпеть это не стала и решила, что нужно наказать обидчика. По ее словам, администратор сервера превышает должностные полномочия и не следит за порядком.
Оперативники передали заявление в отдел по делам несовершеннолетних. Теперь мальчика навестят сотрудники правоохранительных органов. Однако с какой целью они планируют нанести визит — не уточняется.
В начале недели хакерская группа Secret Club заявила об эксплойте в Counter-Strike: Global Offensive, который позволяет мошенникам украсть пароли пользователей Steam. По словам ее представителей, Valve уже знает о проблеме, но не может ее решить пятый месяц.


----------



## Sergey566

*Paradise Lost — последняя история на Земле*

«А что, если бы Вторая мировая война закончилась ядерной зимой?» — таким вопросом задались авторы Paradise Lost. Синопсис действительно любопытный. Увы, кроме истории, в игре практически ничего и нет. Под силу ли ей заполнить геймплейный вакуум? Давайте разберёмся

Жанр Приключение

Издатель All in! Games

Издатель в России Отсутствует

Разработчик PolyAmorous

Минимальные требования: процессор Intel Core i5-650 3,2 ГГц / AMD Phenom X4 9950 2,6 ГГц, 4 Гбайт RAM, видеокарта с поддержкой DirectX 11 и 2 Гбайт памяти, например NVIDIA GeForce GTX 960 / AMD Radeon RX550, 30 Гбайт на жёстком диске, аккаунт в Steam или GOG

Рекомендуемые требования Процессор Intel Core i7-860S 2,53 ГГц / AMD Phenom II X6 1035T 2,6 ГГц, 8 Гбайт RAM, видеокарта с поддержкой DirectX 11 и 6 Гбайт памяти, например NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1060 / AMD Radeon RX 580

Дата выхода 24 марта 2021 года

Возрастной ценз от 12 лет

Платформы PC, Xbox One, PlayStation 4

Играли на PC

Альтернативная история — поистине неиссякаемый источник увлекательных сюжетов. Берем любое хоть сколько-нибудь значимое событие, задаёмся вопросом «Что, если?», и вот перед нами уже занимательное вступление. А уж когда ключевым поворотом становится Вторая мировая, затянувшаяся на десятки лет и закончившаяся ядерным апокалипсисом, готовишься к чему-то масштабному. Авторы Paradise Lost, правда, идут иной дорогой — мощная затравка служит лишь фоном для куда более камерного и личного приключения.

Иду на голос

Мальчик четырнадцати лет по имени Шимон захлопывает за собой огромный люк и остаётся наедине с пугающей темнотой. Зажигалка освещает лишь небольшой пятачок, так что приходится идти практически вслепую. Сперва кажется, будто предстоит искать топливо и расходовать ресурс аккуратно, но впечатление обманчиво. Стоит герою добраться до первого освещённого зала, как больше он зажигалкой и не воспользуется. Paradise Lost не предлагает механик сложнее, чем «прочитать записку» и «дёрнуть рычаг». Игра целиком построена вокруг повествования и атмосферы.

Шимон исследует загадочный немецкий бункер с конкретной целью — узнать больше о своей матери. Единственная зацепка — её фото с каким-то мужчиной на фоне логотипа, который встречается здесь повсюду. На пути к цели герой, конечно, узнает о судьбе заброшенного убежища — памятника одновременно и человеческому гению, и бесчеловечному режиму, приведшему людей как вид на грань вымирания. Основные события игра старается проговаривать вслух, но большая часть нюансов подаётся более тонко — через окружение, разбросанные всюду предметы и записки.

Paradise Lost нарочито неспешная. Шимон медленно бродит по пустующим помещениям, а по нажатию на специальную кнопку может перейти на быстрый шаг. Даже бегать не позволяют, а то вдруг упустите важную деталь. Окружением действительно хочется любоваться. Интерьеры прекрасно проработаны и полны деталей, которые, словно кусочки мозаики, складываются в короткие рассказы о жителях бункера и целях построивших его нацистов.

Строение уходит глубоко под землю. Каждый этаж выполнен в своей стилистике и служит определённой цели. Верхние уровни — зона прибытия и жилые комплексы. Дальше идут инженерные отсеки, хранилища и системы для обеспечения жизни в изолированном пространстве, а на самой глубине Шимона ждут лаборатории с тёмными секретами и технологическое «сердце» монументального сооружения.

Изучать окружение действительно важно, ведь без этого цельной картины сложить не получится. Даже хронологию военных событий приходится вычленять из редких намёков и газетных заголовков. Разработчики намеренно превращают сбор сюжетного пазла в основную механику, которая происходит лишь в вашей голове. Поэтому даже мельчайшие спойлеры того, в каком русле будет развиваться история, могут испортить вам впечатление.

Но интрига не держится до финала — главный поворот легко угадывается на середине пути. Я задолго до титров понял не только чем всё закончится, но и какой будет перед Шимоном выбор, и попал в десятку. С другой стороны, я всё равно получил удовольствие от прохождения. Этим и отличается качественный рассказ — даже зная финал, всё равно интересно следить за повествованием и выстраивать контекст из мелочей, которыми наполнен мир.

Чтобы дать полное представление о Paradise Lost, все же придётся раскрыть одну из карт. Впрочем, вряд ли тот факт, что бункер не столь уж заброшен, как кажется поначалу, будет таким уж откровением — даже релизный трейлер об этом открыто говорит. Иначе было бы скучно. Довольно скоро Шимон узнает, что где-то в недрах убежища заперта девочка Ева. Герои частенько переговариваются, используя здешнюю систему радиокоммуникации.

Иногда игра предлагает вам выбрать ответ, что навевает воспоминания о Firewatch. На финал эти диалоги никак не повлияют, лишь определят динамику взаимоотношений между персонажами. Чем всё закончится, вы в любом случае решите в последнем эпизоде.

Paradise Lost — не столько видеоигра в привычном понимании, сколько арт-инсталляция пополам с интерактивным рассказом. С одной стороны, она начисто лишена сложного геймплея: иди вперёд, иногда дёргай рубильники, ищи записки. С другой стороны, Paradise Lost вряд ли могла бы сработать в другом типе медиа, настолько она полагается на неспешный темп и тщательное изучение окружения, через которое история и подаётся.

* * *

Paradise Lost в первую очередь для тех, кто ищет в игре интересного повествования и густой атмосферы, в которой хочется увязнуть на вечер-другой. Больше в ней ничего нет и, в принципе, ничего и не надо. Разве что парочка загадок могли бы внести разнообразие в эту неспешную и меланхоличную историю.

Достоинства:

детально проработанный бункер;

события альтернативной истории интересно собирать по кусочкам;

увлекательное повествование.

Недостатки:

не хватает интриги — главный поворот легко угадывается на полпути;

механика не может предложить даже элементарных загадок.

Графика

Уровни и помещения бункера прекрасно проработаны и полны деталей, создающих ощущение правдоподобности

окружения.

Звук

Музыка даёт о себе знать лишь в самые значимые моменты и делает это излишне навязчиво. В остальном звуковой дизайн отличный.

Одиночная игра

Крайне неторопливый симулятор ходьбы, где от вас требуется лишь внимательно слушать и смотреть по сторонам.

Коллективная игра

Не предусмотрена.

Общее впечатление

Игра для тех, кто больше хочет послушать историю, а не играть.

Оценка: 7,0/10


----------



## Sergey566

Dead by Daylight, Vermintide 2, World War Z и другие отличные проекты, в которые можно сыграть вдвоем, втроем и вчетвером
Кооперативные игры — отличный способ испытать дружбу на прочность и проверить, хорошо ли вы умеете находить общий язык с людьми. Они учат работать в команде ради общей цели, а не соревноваться друг с другом. Возможность объединить усилия предлагают произведения самых разных жанров: от шутеров до стратегий в реальном времени и даже головоломок. В нашей подборке — более 20 наиболее удачных игр с кооперативным режимом.
*Diablo 3: Reaper of Souls*​






За все эти годы в Diablo 3 появился только один дополнительно скачиваемый класс – некромант
Ролевая игра Diablo 3 разрешает игрокам объединяться в отряды до 4 человек в каждом. Во время совместных вылазок возрастает шанс получить в награду за истребление врагов какие-нибудь редкости, вроде легендарных мечей. Вдобавок, у каждого типа героев есть так называемые пассивные умения, эффект от которых распространяется на весь отряд. В PC-версии Diablo 3 для поиска соратников нужен онлайн, но на консолях можно устроить совместную игру за одним экраном. Главное — запастись несколькими геймпадами.
*Borderlands: The Handsome Collection*​





Первая Borderlands не вошла в сборник, но ее сегодня и так можно купить за копейки
Шутеры серии Borderlands часто называют «Diablo от первого лица». Это идеальные игры для тех, кто в первую очередь любит фармить лут. Здесь нужно в буквальном смысле перебирать несколько тысяч стволов в поисках своего идеального оружия. Лучший способ приобщиться к Borderlands — купить The Handsome Collection, в которую входит вторая часть со всеми DLC и Borderlands: The Pre-Sequel. На PC кооператив доступен только по сети, но на консолях, как и в случае с Diablo 3, можно играть командой до 4-х человек перед одним телевизором.
*Dark Souls*​





Кооператив — важная причина, почему многие фанаты серии любят Dark Souls больше, чем новую Sekiro
Высокая сложность — визитная карточка всех игр Dark Souls: здесь можно часами биться головой об стену в попытках победить особо трудного босса. Но схватки становятся проще, если вызвать себе на помощь фантомов — других игроков. Dark Souls можно проходить не только в компании незнакомцев, но и с друзьями: для этого нужно оставить на земле свой знак для призыва. Правда, учитывайте, что при определенных условиях вы можете столкнуться в онлайне с игроками, которым больше всего по душе PvP.
*Dead by Daylight*​





В DbD есть лицензионные киллеры из кинолент «Хэллоуин», «Кошмар на улице Вязов» и «Техасская резня бензопилой»
Dead by Daylight — одна из самых оригинальных игр в этой подборке. Это кооперативный хоррор, вдохновленный фильмами про серийных убийц 80-х годов. Четырем игрокам достается роль так называемых выживших, которые вынуждены спасаться от пятого игрока — киллера. Чтобы одержать победу, команда выживших должна починить генераторы на карте, активировать ворота и покинуть уровень. Dead by Daylight — игра, которая может быть невероятно напряженной и страшной, но еще чаще — чрезвычайно веселой, особенно если играть не со случайными людьми, а с друзьями.
*Left 4 Dead 2*​





Все миссии из первой игры были впоследствии добавлены в сиквел
Первая и вторая часть Left 4 Dead входят в число наиболее популярных кооперативных шутеров в истории. Необычно прыткие зомби терроризируют отряд из четырех участников, у которых на руках — ограниченное количество патронов и аптечек. Напряжение не ослабевает ни на секунду, а слаженные действия команды — залог выживания и успешного завершения миссии. Самое главное — каждое повторное прохождение совершенно не приедается, потому что игра постоянно подкидывает участникам новые ситуации.
*World War Z*​





Тут нет Брэда Питта, зато есть тысячи агрессивных зомби и раскиданные повсюду гранатометы, чтобы не скучать
World War Z — отличная современная альтернатива Left 4 Dead. Это тоже кооперативный шутер про зомби-апокалипсис, но куда больших масштабов: здесь игрокам приходится уничтожать буквально тысячи инфицированных, которые живыми волнами атакуют их позиции. Ничего подобного вы не найдете ни в одной другой игре: даже орды зомби из Dead Rising выглядят менее впечатляюще. Вдобавок World War Z радует запоминающимися уровнями: по ходу кооперативной кампании игроки посетят Нью-Йорк, Иерусалим, Москву и Токио.
*Portal 2*​





В кооперативе игрокам достается роль милых роботов
Хотя чаще всего головоломку Portal 2 хвалят за режим для одного игрока, проходить ее совместно тоже очень весело, и времени на это уходит куда меньше. На случай, когда действия координировать нужно, а встроенным голосовым чатом пользоваться не хочется, предусмотрен ряд полезных уловок. Например, персонаж может поставить видимый союзнику таймер, чтобы упростить синхронизацию действий.
*Warhammer: Vermintide 2*​





В 2019-м для Vermintide 2 выйдет крупный аддон
Vermintide — наиболее удачный клон Left 4 Dead. Игра заимствует концепцию первоисточника и грамотно вписывает ее в реалии фэнтезийной вселенной Warhammer. Вместо зомби — крысолюди-скейвены, а вместо автоматов и дробовиков — мечи, топоры и арбалеты. Вторая часть Vermintide, которая вышла в 2018 году, развивает идеи оригинала и вносит немало важных улучшений. Появилось множество классов, отличающихся друг от друга способностями и навыками, авторы добавили больше видов оружия, новых врагов (включая небезызвестных воинов Хаоса) и грамотно переработали систему случайного лута, чтобы в Vermintide 2 хотелось играть годами. Ну а главное — Vermintide 2 по-прежнему радует хардкорностью: пройти мисии на сложности выше средней могут только слаженные отряды, участники которых координируют все свои действия.
*Sid Meier's Civilization 6: Gathering Storm*​





Для тех, кто ностальгирует по 90-м, в Civilization 6 добавили функцию «хотсита», чтобы по очереди играть за одним ПК<br />
Как и в случае с прошлыми играми серии, в шестой «Цивилизации» есть кооператив. Типичная онлайн-сессия способна растянуться на десятки часов, и полученные в процессе эмоции с легкостью отобьют затраченное время. Благодаря мультиплееру начинаешь лучше понимать, как завоевывать друзей и оказывать влияние на людей: приходится вести дипломатические переговоры, создавать союзы, объявлять войны и заключать важные экономические соглашения.
*Destiny 2*​





В 2019-м году Destiny 2 наконец-то появится в Steam и станет бесплатной игрой
Серия Destiny в общих чертах напоминает Borderlands: это тоже шутеры от первого лица, рассчитанные на совместное прохождение, и в них тоже нужно фармить врагов ради крутой экипировки. Однако по качеству проработки экшена с Destiny мало кто сравнится. Неудивительно, ведь за перестрелки в ней отвечали авторы легендарной Halo, преобразившей консольные шутеры.
*Total War: Three Kingdoms*​





Three Kingdoms — лучшая Total War, если вас интересует именно совместное прохождение
В кооперативной кампании Three Kingdoms два игрока выбирают себе фракции и сражаются против ИИ или друг против друга за контроль над Древним Китаем. В прошлых играх серии требовалось в самом начале определиться, станут ли игроки соперниками или сразу заключат союз. Это решение нельзя было позднее поменять. А вот в Three Kingdoms дипломатия между живыми людьми работает более логично: игроки начинают кампанию в нейтральных отношениях и уже по ходу дела решают, враждовать им или дружить, причем во втором случае никто не мешает предать союзника в любой момент. Это делает игровую сессию куда более непредсказуемой и увлекательной.

*Don’t Starve Together*​





Благодаря Don’t Starve Together теперь можно проверить свою дружбу на прочность в экстремальных условиях, не покидая дома
Don’t Starve — симулятор выживания, в котором нужно постоянно искать пропитание. Нехватка съестного сильнее всего ощущается в многопользовательском режиме. Чтобы члены команды не умирали с голоду и не дрались за последний помидор, необходимо работать сообща: вместе охотиться, выращивать пищу и строить ловушки. Только игроки, которые учатся взаимопомощи, проживут долгую жизнь в суровом мире Don’t Starve.
*Overcooked 2*​





«Адская кухня» Гордона Рамзи — не такое стрессовое место для повара, как кухня Overcooked 2
Overcooked 2 — отличный способ поднять градус веселья и безумия, когда друзья зашли в гости. Игрокам достается роль поваров, которые должны за короткое время приготовить как можно больше блюд. Чтобы преуспеть, придется разделять обязанности: кто-то будет, например, варить макароны, кто-то — мыть посуду, а кто-то — нарезать овощи. С каждым уровнем блюда и условия, в которых их нужно готовить, становятся все сложнее. В итоге в Overcooked 2 постоянно творится хаос: повара мечутся между столами, где-то горит плита, из кастрюль выливается кипяток, и все это происходит на каком-то плоту, плывущем по реке.
*Divinity: Original Sin 2*​





Если повезет, то студия Larian добавит кооперативный режим и в будущую Baldur&#39;s Gate 3
Divinity: Original Sin 2 — великолепная ролевая игра старой школы с захватывающим сюжетом, многочисленными квестами и интересными тактическими боями. Пройти ее можно не только в одиночку, но и по сети с друзьями (в партии до 4-х человек). В кооперативном режиме каждый игрок получает контроль над одним или двумя персонажами. Помощь напарников лишней не будет, особенно во время сложных битв.
*Gears of War 4*​





В кооператив Gears of War 4 могут играть вместе обладатели PC и консолей Xbox One
Сюжетную кампанию Gears of War 4 можно пройти вдвоем с другом как за одним экраном, так и по онлайну. За кооператив полюбили еще первую часть серии, и с тех пор Gears of War старается держать марку. Великолепная графика, ураганный экшен и захватывающие кинематографические сцены — четвертая часть не даст заскучать как минимум несколько вечеров подряд.
*Payday 2*​





Идеальный способ почувствовать себя бандитом и не попасть за это в тюрьму
Payday 2 — идеальная кооперативная игра для тех, кто хочет добавить экстрима в свою жизнь. Игроки выступают в роли преступников, которые грабят банки, предварительно обсудив ход операции. Правда, в Payday 2 даже самый безупречный план может сорваться в любой момент (и чаще всего так и происходит), после чего команде нужно удирать от полиции.
*Cuphead*​





Пусть мультяшная графика вас не обманывает: Cuphead — это испытание для самых храбрых
Cuphead — один из самых брутальных кооперативных платформеров нашего времени, который заставляет попотеть сильнее, чем «Чип и Дейл» для «Денди» в детстве. Зубодробительная сложность — на деле одна из привлекательных сторон Cuphead (наряду с уникальным визуальным стилем): чем сложнее получить победу, тем больше гордишься, когда наконец-то достигаешь успеха.
*Monster Hunter: World*​





К игре вышло немало качественных и при этом бесплатных DLC
Серия Monster Hunter всегда пользовалась популярностью в Азии. На Западе же о ней долгое время помнили только фанаты, пока не вышла Monster Hunter: World. Как и в предыдущих Monster Hunter, весь смысл игры – в совместной охоте на диковинных громадных монстров, но по сравнению с предыдущими частями, World куда дружелюбнее к новичкам.. Победа тут зависит от множества факторов: от билда персонажа, усидчивости самих игроков, их скорости реакции и умения координировать действия. Это не лучшая игра, если вы хотите расслабиться, но для тех, кто готов к хардкорным приключениям, Monster Hunter: World — отличный выбор.
*Killing Floor 2*​





Если нужно отключить мозг и отдохнуть, стоит установить Killing Floor 2
Еще одна игра, которую невозможно назвать скучной, — Killing Floor 2. Это динамичный FPS, в котором участники под тяжелый рок кромсают монстров мечами и расстреливают их из огромных пушек. На более высоких уровнях сложности Killing Floor 2 превращается в суровое испытание: чтобы выжить, нужно знать тактику боя с каждым чудовищем.
*A Way Out*​





Коммерческий успех игры говорит о том, что в ближайшие годы мы увидим больше подобных проектов
A Way Out — кинематографичный сюжетный экшен, рассчитанный на двоих человек. Игрокам достается роль заключенных, вынужденных сначала сотрудничать друг с другом ради побега из тюрьмы, а затем и для того, чтобы не попасть обратно за решетку. Многие сцены целиком построены на взаимодействии между героями. К примеру, в одном из эпизодов они плывут в лодке по бушующей реке: чтоб не разбиться на порогах, игрокам необходимо синхронно и сообща работать веслами. Если вы ищете от кооперативных игр кардинально новых впечатлений, обратите внимание на Way Out.
*Wolfenstein: Youngblood*​





Феминизм, нацизм и альтернативные 1980-е
Youngblood — первая кооперативная игра серии. По сюжету прошло 20 лет после окончания событий The New Colossus. Америку удалось освободить от нацистов, но Европа все еще оккупирована врагами. Знаменитый герой Уильям Бласковиц пропал, и его дочери отправляются в Париж, чтобы найти отца и помочь французским повстанцам прогнать захватчиков. Youngblood — неплохое развлечение для двоих: яркие перестрелки и уникальный сеттинг — скучать тут точно не придется. Если заинтересовались, не забудьте вооружиться нашим гайдом перед тем, как начинать прохождение.
*В этом и в следующем году нас ждет немало интересных кооперативных игр. Навскидку можно вспомнить Borderlands 3, зомби-экшен Dying Light 2 и новую игру от авторов Left 4 Dead — Back 4 Blood. Кооперативные игры всегда пользовались большой популярностью, и нет причин бояться, что в обозримом будущем ситуация поменяется в худшую сторону. Нас точно ждут сотни новых увлекательных приключений, которые можно будет разделить с друзьями.*


----------



## Sergey566

Студия The Farm 51 объявила дату релиза *Chernobylite*: психологический сурвайвл-RPG про Чернобыль выйдет в июле 2021 года на PC, PS4 и Xbox. Также заявлена версия для консолей PS5 и Xbox Series X — она появится позже в этом году.

Авторы также выпустили крупный патч для обладателей раннего доступа. Игроков ожидают значительные изменения в сюжете, диалогах, локации и саундтреке. Кроме того, появилась возможность познакомиться с фрагментом финального уровня.


----------



## Sergey566

У меня GTX 1050 Ti​Хватает)))


----------



## Sergey566

Слух: в сеть слили первые скриншоты Battlefield 6​На одном из изображений показан запуск ракеты на фоне торнадо, а на втором — остров, где начинается шторм







В сети появились возможные скриншоты *Battlefield 6*, которые могут быть кадрами из первого трейлера. Изначально их опубликовал анонимный пользователь на 4chan, а позже известный инсайдер серии Том Хендерсон подтвердил их подлинность. Позже он отметил, что до полноценного анонса шестой части осталось немного времени.
На одном из опубликованных изображений показан запуск ракеты на фоне торнадо. На втором снимке можно увидеть остров, на котором начинается шторм.












Слухи о разработки Battlefield 6 начали активно циркулировать с конца марта. По мнению Хендерсона, события игры развернутся в будущем, а игроки смогут выбрать принадлежность к одному из государств, в том числе Россию. Также в игре будет несколько видов катаклизмов, которые будут оказывать влияние на рельеф карты и ход боя.
По слухам, дебютный трейлер Battlefield 6 покажут 21 мая, а геймплей будет представлен 14 июня на мероприятии Electronic Arts Play Live. Релиз игры может быть намечен на 19 ноября на PC, PS5, и Xbox Series S|X. Сообщается, что экшен не выйдет на PS4 и Xbox One.


----------



## Sergey566




----------



## Sergey566

_Много ли игр, в которых действие разворачивается на просторах нашей необъятной? Много. А еще больше таких, где отечественные реалии взяты за основу, но, как говорится: «Все имена и события вымышлены, а совпадения случайные». И это не только Сити-17…_
Содержание

Серия Metro
Assassin’s Creed Chronicles: Russia
Rise of the Tomb Raider
Atom RPG
Marauder
Смерть шпионам
Бесконечное Лето
Mother Russia Bleeds
Singularity
Kholat
Анабиоз: Сон разума
Серия Metro​*Разработчик:* 4A Games
*Год выхода:* 2010–2019
_Серию делали выходцы из GSC Game World, которым мы обязаны появлением без преувеличения легендарного «Сталкера». В «Метро», которое творили по мотивам одноименной книжной вселенной Дмитрия Глуховского, сталкерский дух прослеживается явно. Как и дух «Пикника на обочине» Стругацких, ставшего идейной предтечей обеих франшиз._
Действие игр «Метро» разворачивается в России, правда, в постапокалиптической. Ядерная война, начавшаяся по неизвестной причине, стерла цивилизацию с поверхности планеты. В Москве выжило около 40 тысяч, которым удалось пережить ядерный ад, спрятавшись в метрополитене. Но человек всегда остается человеком. Поэтому выжившие быстро сформировали фракции-группировки, воюющие между собой за ресурсы и жизненное пространство. 
Дальше — больше. Мутанты, аномалии, Черные. Жанрово все игры серии представляют собой классический шутер от первого лица с элементами сурвайвал-хоррора. Сюжет действительно захватывающий, графическая составляющая — на пять баллов, особенно в последней части «Metro Exodus».

Assassin’s Creed Chronicles: Russia​*Разработчик:* Climax Studios
*Год выхода: *2016
_Суб-серия Chronicles включает три игры, которые рассказывают три независимые истории. Действие первой разворачивается в Китае, вторая переносит нас в Индию, третья — в то уникальное время, когда Российская Империя уже перестала существовать, но Советский Союз себя еще не осознал._
На дворе 1918-й год. Страна только что пережила революцию. Главный герой — ассасин Николай Орлов. Он решает уехать из страны, но прежде должен выполнить для Братства последнее задание. Ему нужно пробраться во дворец, захваченный большевиками, и выкрасть оттуда некую шкатулку, за которую ассасины и тамплиеры сражались веками. Попутно Орлов становится свидетелем расстрела царской семьи, причем ему удается спасти одну из дочерей царя — Анастасию. 
Анастасия оказывается носителем уникального дара, который интересен как тамплиерам, так и ассасинам. Дальше сюжет закручивается в лучших традициях здравых голливудских блокбастеров. По жанру это псевдотрехмерный стелс-экшен с оригинальной рисовкой. В игре много моментов, которые вызывают смешанные чувства. Например, как вам ассасин, вооруженный винтовкой Мосина, м?

Rise of the Tomb Raider​*Разработчик: *Crystal Dynamics
*Год выхода:* 2016 (ПК)
_Очередная игра популярной франшизы неожиданно забрасывает неутомимую Лару в Сибирь. Что интересно, Лара ищет в Сибири Китеж. Тот самый, который по легендам находится в Нижегородской области. Почему мифический город внезапно оказался в Сибири, никак не мотивируется._
Сюжетно игра продолжает серию комиксов Tomb Raider: The Ten Thousand Immortals. Лара ищет лекарство для умирающего Сэма. В Китеже она намерена найти секрет бессмертия, чтобы спасти старого друга. Дальше нас ждет типичный для серии action-adventure от третьего лица. С охотой на всевозможную живность, простеньким крафтом, хитроумными головоломками и многочисленными врагами, которых в этот раз представляет таинственная организация «Тринити». 



Топ-30 лучших игр про магию и волшебство (3 часть)
Из особенностей, помимо колоритных околосибирских пейзажей, можно отметить пару новых механик. Например, местность, по которой путешествует Лара, регулярно накрывает снежными бурями, от которых нужно оперативно спасаться. А в горах есть опасность попасть под лавину. Насколько реалистично в игре передан «сибирский дух» — вопрос спорный. В любом случае придется постараться, чтобы выследить зайца по следам и не умереть от переохлаждения.

Atom RPG​*Разработчик:* Atom Team
*Год выхода: *2018
_Сразу скажем, что называть Atom «Русским Фоллаутом» — моветон. Пошло это явно не от олдфагов, которые со старым добрым «фолычем» знакомы лично. Тем не менее, проект действительно интересный. Как минимум, с точки зрения сетттинга._
Действие Atom RPG разворачивается на просторах альтернативного СССР, где в 1986-м году не Чернобыль «грохнул», а разразилась ядерная война с США. Разработчик решил пойти по пути наименьшего сопротивления, взяв готовую идею из Wasteland. Только здесь не рейнджеры, а некий АТОМ. Игроку предстоит путешествовать по постъядерным пустошам России-матушки, встречать интересных и не очень персонажей, много стрелять, много договариваться, чуть-чуть стелсить… 


В целом, с Fallout и Wasteland здесь списано чуть больше, чем все. Однако игра берет колоритом, он передан действительно неплохо. Атмосфера Союза, пережившего атомную бойню, создается детально проработанным окружением, яркими диалогами и сюжетными коллизиями, на которые порой смотришь и думаешь: «Только у нас это могло случиться, только у нас».

Marauder​*Разработчик:* Apeiron
*Год выхода: *2009
_На Западе игра известна под альтернативным названием «Man of Prey». На момент выхода, что называется, наделала шороху. Потому что сюжет основан на одноименном романе Беркема аль Атоми. В 2021 году такую игру никто не рискнул бы выпустить._
По сюжету Кремль оказывается под контролем про-американских функционеров. Как результат, на территорию страны вводятся американские «миротворцы». Для насаждения демократии, разумеется. По факту все местные администрации просто распустили, чтобы никто не мешал выкачивать из страны природные ресурсы. Но это глобальный сюжет. Действие самой игры разворачивается в уральском городе Тридцатка, который погряз в войне между независимыми группировками. Начав с дедовским обрезом, игрок пройдет непростой путь мародера, научившись выживать в мире, где больше нет законов. 
По жанру это тактическая РПГ в духе Бригады Е5 и Jagged Alliance. Так как разработчику внезапно перекрыли финансирование, все баги не успели исправить, патчи просто перестали выходить. Тем не менее, народные умельцы до сих пор сами выпускают моды, которые исправляют технические проблемы и добавляют контент. Поиграть стоит ради продуманного тактического элемента и атмосферной составляющей. Бабки с топорами, да мужики с куполами — это еще даже не весь колорит…

Смерть шпионам​*Разработчик:* Haggard Games
*Год выхода: *2007
_В Европе игра вышла под названием «Death to Spies». Повествует об одноименной организации, созданной в СССР в 1943-м году. Упор сделан на реализм. В том смысле, что все миссии основаны на реальных событиях. Оружие и техника тоже разработаны на основании исторических прототипов. В свое время игра признавалась культовой в жанре стелс-экшн._
О сюжете ничего говорить не будем, он в стиле лучших шпионских детективов. А вот про геймплей сказать стоит. Например, игрок может взять практически любой мелкий предмет и бросить его в сторону, чтобы отвлечь охранника, патрулирующего целевую зону. Казалось бы, что тут особенного? 15 лет назад стелс-эшкены применяли такие фишки повсеместно! А особенность в том, что ту же тарелку или кружку можно бросить не в темный угол, а в голову охранника, чтобы его оглушить. 
С маскировкой тоже все хитро. Убить врага и переодеться в его одежду — не проблема. Но если игрок предварительно перерезал противнику горло ножом, то использовать его одежду не получится. Ведь она вся в крови! В далеком 2007-м такого от стелсов еще никто не ждал. А еще в игре есть ставший легендарным момент с хлороформом. Нанесенный на платок, он быстро улетучивается, но можно сжать руку в кулак. И персонаж реально выполняет анимацию — видно, как он сжимает руку. Вот такой подход, хотя мы даже половины особенностей игры не перечислили.

Бесконечное Лето​*Разработчик: *Soviet Games
*Год выхода: *2013 (РФ)
_Отечественный проект, в англоязычных странах известный как Everlasting Summer, в представлении не нуждается. Это первая российская визуальная новелла, вышедшая на мировую арену и покорившая сердца миллионов. Моды на БЛ активно пишутся до сих пор. До сих пор игру признают эталоном жанра._
Место действия — современная Россия. Главный герой — Семен, обычный парень. Однажды он садится в автобус номер 410 и… оказывается в пионерском лагере. Тщетные попытки понять, что с ним произошло, сталкивают Семена с множеством ярких персонажей и странных ситуаций, которые лишь частично проливают свет на события игры. Понять все при первом прохождении не получится, при втором тоже. Даже после пятого останутся вопросы. В оригинальной игре без модов 13 концовок. 
Чтобы собрать полную картину, придется дойти до каждого из возможных финалов. Но проблем с этим нет, потому что игра действительно атмосферная и интересная. А уже пройденные сюжетные эпизоды можно свободно перемотать до следующего критического выбора. Что интересно — колорит советского пионерлагеря передан на 100%. Любой, кому в детстве посчастливилось побывать в таком лагере, сразу это отметит. Игра рекомендована к ознакомлению даже тем, кто никогда не считал визуальные новеллы за полноценные игры (а такие есть, да).

Mother Russia Bleeds​*Разработчик:* Le Cartel Studio
*Год выхода: *2016
_По названию ясно, что игра фановая. Но подтекст у нее, скажем так, остросоциальный. Это не удивительно, ведь сей шедевр выпустила французская контора, а эти ребята хорошо знают, что значит бороться за свободу._
Сюжет переносит нас в альтернативные 1980-е, где СССР начал ломаться гораздо раньше. Страна погрязла в анархии, преступность легализована. В какой-то момент мафия начинает распространять среди населения новый наркотик «Некро», который выводит галлюцинации на новый уровень. Главный герой — Сергей, сельский цыган. Мафия похищает его и проводит над ним эксперименты по разработке новой версии «Некро». 
Сергей сбегает, но, вернувшись в родное село, находит на его месте руины, по которым бродят полумертвые наркоманы. В этот момент Иван решает, что хватит это терпеть! Геймплейно перед нами Beat’em up, исполненный в лучших традициях Streets of Rage и Double Dragon. Это значит, что игрок переходит от одной локации к другой, избивая в рукопашной сонмы врагов. Помимо собственных рук и ног в ход идут любые подручные предметы, от монтировок до канализационных люков. В игре пиксельная графика. Колорит стран социалистического лагеря передан на ура. Рисовка в кат-сценах топовая. Игра однозначно рекомендуется к ознакомлению.

Singularity​*Разработчик:* Raven Software
*Год выхода:* 2010
_Еще один шутер от первого лица с элементами сурвайвл-хоррора. В отличие от Метро, здесь упор сделан на научно-фантастическую составляющую. И главные герои тут американцы, хотя действие происходит на условно-российской территории._
По сюжету в послевоенные годы на острове Каторга-12 в Охотском море Сталин приказал построить секретную научную лабораторию по исследованию Элемента-99 (он же Эйнштейний). При Хрущеве что-то пошло не так и лаборатория официально была уничтожена. В 2010-м американский спутник внезапно фиксирует радиоактивный всплеск на острове, которого даже на карте нет. 
Бравые морские котики направляются на остров, чтобы разгребать за советами результаты их научных разработок. Дальше мутанты, правительственные заговоры, пятая колонна, короче — полный набор. Сюжет интересный, геймплей бодрый. Особенно когда игрок получает в свое распоряжение МВП — мобильный временной преобразователь. Сверхчеловеком его это не делает, но «состарить» или «омолодить» какой-то объект бывает полезно. Например, восстановить разрушенные ворота или превратить врага в высохший скелет.

Kholat​*Разработчик:* imgn.pro
*Год выхода:* 2015


_На старте этот симулятор ходьбы получил смешанные отзывы, так как аудитория оказалась не готова к тому, что историю группы Дятлова можно подать в таком ракурсе. Сейчас комьюнити одумалось и свежие отзывы в Стиме в основном положительные. На наш взгляд, игра стоит внимания._
Сюжет посвящен гибели группы туристов на перевале Холат-Сяхыл в 1959-м году. Адекватной официальной версии случившегося нет до сих пор, поэтому вокруг истории продолжают расти теории разной степени конспирологичности. Однако Kholat заходит с другой стороны. Игроку предстоит собирать по крупицам пазл, в котором элементы, на первый взгляд, вообще не связаны между собой. Главный герой путешествует по большой открытой локации, представляющей собой внушительный кусок Уральских гор с перевалом Холат-Сяхыл в центре. 
Нужно понять, что здесь произошло больше полувека назад. Как понять — решай сам. Отчасти это и «напрягло» молодежь, которая привыкла действовать по указке. На карте масса интерактивных объектов и скриптовых событий, к которым игрок может подходить в любой последовательности. Мистика, научная фантастика, философия — в игре всего хватает. Сами локации получились колоритными — есть ощущение, что разработчики реально побывали в уральских горах. Атмосферности прибавляет размеренный голос Шона Бина, который читает закадровый текст.

Анабиоз: Сон разума​*Разработчик:* Action Forms
*Год выхода:* 2008
_Классический представитель жанра сурвайвал-хоррор в неклассическом сеттинге. Рассказывает удивительную историю советского метеоролога Александра Нестерова, который покидает дрейфующую исследовательскую станцию в Арктике и направляется домой. Однако волею судьбы он оказывается на борту атомного ледокола «Северный ветер», который многие годы считался пропавшим…_
Зачин для крутого триллера, не так ли? На самом деле, «Анабиоз» таким триллером и является. Как в свое время написали в «Игромании», этой игре веришь. Веришь ее атмосфере, ужасам, переживаниям Нестерова. Все это передается через глубокие рассуждения героя, который оказался один на один с кошмарами заброшенного корабля. Через великолепную графическую составляющую с реалистичной физикой (спасибо PhysX). Через постепенно раскрывающееся прошлое судна и прямую аналогию с легендой о Данко Горького. 
По ходу сюжета игроку предстоит бродить по кораблю, решая головоломки разной степени сложности и периодически сражаясь с мутировавшими остатками экипажа. Цель — разобраться в произошедшем. Помогает в этом ментал-эхо — уникальная способность героя переживать последние моменты гибели мертвого существа, к которому он прикоснулся. В игре есть и другие геймплейные фишки, но останавливаться на них нет смысла. Это одна из тех историй, которые лучше пережить самому. В смысле поиграть самому.

Еще можно вспомнить серию «Спецназ», DUSK 12, серии Red Alert и Казаки, Workers & Resources: Soviet Republic. Игр, где действие происходит в СССР/России, действительно много. Если у вас на примете есть те, которые достойны нашего топа, будем рады обратной связи в комментариях!


----------



## Sergey566

*Майские праздники в разгаре, и горячая новинка тут как тут – Resident Evil: Village выходит 7-го. А после больших выходных нас ждут доработанная трилогия Mass Effect, долгострой Biomutant и ворох проектов помельче.*


Детали о самых примечательных играх месяца – в нашей традиционной статье.









Resident Evil: Village​


ЖанрЭкшен/ХоррорРазработчикCapcomИздательCapcomПлатформыPC, PlayStation 4/5, Xbox One/SeriesДата выхода7 мая 2021 года


В Resident Evil 7 журналист Итан Уинтерс в поисках жены забирался в мрачный особняк, попадал в общество людоедов и, десять часов побегав по лачугам, кораблям и шахтам, улетал на вертолете подальше от кошмара. Но оказалось, что история только начинается: зачем-то поселившись в румынской глуши, Итан вляпывается в ничуть не менее жуткие приключения с участием вампиров, оборотней и Криса Рэдфилда.

Крис ни много ни мало ворует у нас ребенка для проведения таинственного ритуала. Уинтерс такой поворот оценивает критически и отправляется вслед за негодяем. На его пути лежат жуткая деревня, огромный замок и другие запоминающиеся места, населенные видными персонажами. Самое яркое из новых лиц – графиня Димитреску, трехметровая обладательница пышных форм и несносного характера. Вместе с тремя дочерями она будет гонять журналиста по душным погребам и роскошным залам, мешая познавать мир и решать головоломки.







К слову, головоломки обещают лучшие в серии – не по сложности, а по логичности и интеграции в сюжет. Серьезную работу проделали и над экшеном. Во-первых, в Village ощутимо больше боеприпасов, а благодаря улучшениям боекомплект разрешают увеличить. В то же время враги стали опаснее и хитрее (научились устраивать засады и делать спринт в подходящий момент), отчего патроны все равно на вес золота. Во-вторых, зачастую на выручку будут приходить элементы окружения: как насчет сбросить неприятеля с обрыва или сбить его с толку выстрелом в мешок с мукой? Capcom словно подстегивает импровизировать.

Еще одна область, купающаяся во внимании разработчиков, — это собирательство и создание предметов. Помимо привычных дел мы будем теперь ловить кур и охотиться на животных – благодаря мясу и яйцам Итан увеличивает уровень здоровья, учится быстрее бегать и в целом прокачивается. Рецепты нам продаст торговец Дюк, мотающийся за нами всю игру, словно мы в Resident Evil 4. Впрочем, именно на RE4 новая часть пока и похожа больше всего – и есть надежда, что она станет таким же прорывом, каким была «вдохновительница» 16 лет назад.












Mass Effect: Legendary Edition​


ЖанрЭкшен/RPGРазработчикBioWareИздательElectronic ArtsПлатформыPC, PlayStation 4/5, Xbox One/SeriesДата выхода14 мая 2021 года


Как правило, в рамках этой рубрики мы ограничиваемся лишь упоминанием ремастеров популярных старых проектов, но Mass Effect: Legendary Edition – это не только обновленная картинка, но и заметные перемены в механике. Более того, для многих именно обещанное приближение геймплея первой части к современным стандартам станет ключевым аргументом к покупке. Поэтому разберемся с «Легендарным изданием» поподробнее.

Прорвавшись через общий для всей трилогии клиент и попав в Mass Effect 1, мы увидим и новый редактор персонажей, и более продуманный инвентарь, где ненужные предметы разрешат переработать в уни-гель, и отсутствие потолка прокачки при дебютном прохождении, но главное – переосмысление боевой системы. Вместо автоматической атаки врукопашную – удар по нажатии кнопки, вместо единого урона всем конечностям – особо болезненные выстрелы в голову, вместо привязки пушек к классам – возможность палить из всего арсенала без штрафов. На отдельных локациях авторы расставили побольше укрытий и в целом подправили баланс сражений – стычка в шахте на Теруме уже не будет такой зубодробительной, по всей видимости.





BioWare не обделила вниманием и «Мако» – бронетранспортер, с которым было плохо, а без него – пожалуй, еще хуже. Его щиты восстанавливаются быстрее, сам он крепче стоит на колесах и меньше скользит. Прикрутили к нему и специальный ускоритель для преодоления особо крутых склонов. Ну и самое сладкое: больше незачем постоянно выпрыгивать из машины и запрыгивать обратно – опыт начисляют в полном объеме, когда мы внутри. Впрочем, проблемы с тем, что эпизоды в «Мако» были часто утомительны и затянуты сами по себе, это все вряд ли решит.


Вторая и третья части крупных добавок, увы, не дождались, разве что систему Galaxy at War, с помощью которой мы собирали галактические армии, отвязали от мультиплеера. Улучшенное звуковое сопровождение, размазывание предметов из DLC по всей игре вместо выдачи скопом в самом начале, дополнительные достижения – вот и все, на что можно рассчитывать, проходя переизданные игры 2010 и 2012 годов. Ну и на безумное количество бликов – дело Джей Джей Абрамса живет!









Subnautica: Below Zero​


ЖанрПриключение/ВыживаниеРазработчикUnknown Worlds EntertainmentИздательUnknown Worlds EntertainmentПлатформыPC, PlayStation 4/5, Xbox One/Series, Switch, MacДата выхода14 мая 2021 года


Subnautica, хоть и провисела несколько лет в «Раннем доступе», все равно стала приятнейшим сюрпризом. Очаровательная атмосфера тайны и приключения на неизведанной планете, разнообразные декорации, неплохая история, умение нагрузить делами, но не столкнуть в пучину тоскливой рутины – о ней остались только теплые воспоминания. Но давно было известно, что Unknown Worlds Entertainment в ходе разработки отрезала жирные куски, сил на которые не хватало, и планировала их выпустить отдельно. Что ж, встречайте Subnautica: Below Zero – крупное самостоятельное дополнение.


По современным меркам оно легко тянет на полновесную игру. События происходят на той же печально известной планете 4546B, только спустя два года после отлета главного героя оригинала. Корпорация «Альтерра» решает запустить масштабное исследование богатого на ресурсы местечка и покрывает его научными станциями. Увы, миссия идет не по плану, и после некоего инцидента планета вновь остается безлюдной. Ну, почти – лишь наша героиня разыскивает сестру в арктическом регионе.







Разобраться, что случилось с остальными учеными, собрать их записки среди обломков баз, обнаружить родственницу – дела важные, но для начала надо обеспечить свою безопасность. Как и прежде, мы из минимального набора ресурсов должны выжать максимум пользы, только, помимо жажды, голода и проблем с кислородом, нас будет беспокоить низкая температура. В океане еще ничего, а вот на поверхности без специального термокостюма и редких источников тепла тяжеловато. Тем более прогулок станет существенно больше – это немного тревожит, ведь в оригинале наземная часть была исполнена слабее подводной.

Вылазки стали опаснее, потому что стазис-винтовку герой первой части забрал с собой, а различных существ, не всегда дружелюбных, сильно меньше не стало. Если всякие пингвикрылы способны разве что умилять, то ледяные черви, устраивающие засады под снежным покровом, наверняка потреплют нервы. Впрочем, не будь тут хищников, бесконечная возня с ресурсами наскучивала бы быстрее. А так Subnautica: Below Zero выглядит достойным продолжением отличной игры, мимо которого проходить не стоит.











Biomutant​


ЖанрЭкшен/RPGРазработчикExperiment 101ИздательTHQ NordicПлатформыPC, PlayStation 4, Xbox OneДата выхода25 мая 2021 года


Biomutant – дебютный проект команды Experiment 101, собранной из бывших сотрудников Avalanche Studios. Само по себе желание сбежать от разработки серии Just Cause понятно (и похвально), но, похоже, свои силы шведы оценили не совсем верно. Еще на «Игромире»-2017 ее грозились выпустить «в следующем году», но в итоге дело изрядно затянулось – а все ради того, чтобы освоить дополнительные инвестиции THQ Nordic и не сидеть круглые сутки, отлавливая ошибки и рискуя попасть в очередной доклад Джейсона Шрайера.

В результате экологической катастрофы прежний мир разрушен, и на его руинах торжествуют еноты, красные панды, хомяки и другие животные – немного мутировавшие, обладающие разумом и способностью расстрелять обидчика из навороченного пулемета. Главный герой тоже из пушистой братии, причем в процессе развития он может менять внешность и навыки. Ему предстоит защитить от гигантских чудищ Древо жизни, сперва наладив контакт (или расправившись) с шестью племенами, живущими по соседству. Кланы живут в разных природных условиях, так что нас ждут и джунгли, и пустыня, и заснеженные регионы.





И везде – множество противников. Расправляться с ними чаще всего придется в ближнем бою, размахивая полутораметровым мечом и используя контратаки да увороты. Хорошую службу тут сослужат различные спецприемы вроде создания вокруг себя мыльного шара, обездвиживающего врагов. Причем по мере прокачки вариантов будет все больше и больше. Если же фехтование вам не по душе, хватайте автомат – и в атаку! Вполне возможно, что ствол будет создан вашими же мохнатыми лапами – без системы крафтинга в проектах с открытым миром нынче никуда.


Experiment 101 даст прокатиться на крупной технике вроде собранного на коленке робота, поскакать по платформам, поколотить «боссов», сделать несколько выборов, ведущих к разным концовкам, – в общем, чуть ли не песочница мечты на словах. Но людей, знакомых с утомительными Mad Max и Just Cause, так просто не проведешь – со шведами надо быть начеку.









На сдачу​
*Skate City* – приехавшая с «мобилок» аркада про скейтбордистов, пытающихся выполнять замысловатые трюки в условиях переменчивой погоды (6 мая 2021 года; PC, PlayStation 4/5, Xbox One/Series, Switch).







*Hood: Outlaws & Legends* – средневековая вариация Payday втягивает нас в соревнование между двумя командами, намеренными ограбить богачей (10 мая 2021 года; PC, PlayStation 4/5, Xbox One/Series).







*Retro Machina* – выброшенный на свалку робот, умеющий подчинять своей воле другие железяки, пытается сквозь головоломки прорваться к ответу на вопрос, куда исчезли все люди (12 мая 2021 года; PC, PlayStation 4, Xbox One, Switch).








*Siege Survival: Gloria Victis* – наша цитадель в осаде, и если не поддерживать остатки бойцов ресурсами, не устраивать вылазки в захваченный город и не делать сложные моральные выборы, то всем крышка (18 мая 2021 года; PC).







*Aerial Knight’s Never Yield* – стильная аркада про вечно бегущего парня с кипой секретной информации, которого ждут препятствия и преследуют злые враги (19 мая 2021 года; PC, PlayStation 5, Xbox Series, Switch).







*Just Die Already* – авторы легендарной Goat Simulator отправляют пенсионера совершать безумные поступки ради талонов на бесплатное соцобслуживание (20 мая 2021 года; PC, PlayStation 4, Xbox One, Switch).







*Of Bird and Cage* – нелинейное приключение про наркоманку и ее похитителя, наложенное на концепцию альбома в стиле симфоник-метал, записанного участниками Within Temptation, Epica и других популярных групп (20 мая 2021 года; PC).







*The Wild at Heart* – паренек в джинсовке бегает с толпой миньонов по лесам и пещерам, собирает ресурсы для крафтинга, сражается с монстрами и решает задачки (20 мая 2021 года; PC, Xbox One).








*Strategic Mind: Fight for Freedom* – варгейм про действия британской и американской армий во время Второй мировой и даже после – в ходе конфликта с СССР (21 мая 2021 года; PC).







*Strangeland* – квест классического образца о мужчине, очнувшемся посреди натурального паноптикума и пытающемся разобраться, что к чему (25 мая 2021 года; PC).







*Solasta: Crown of the Magister* – пошаговая тактическая RPG по правилам Dungeons & Dragons 5.1 посвящена четырем героям, исследующим руины и подземелья разрушенного катаклизмом мира (27 мая 2021 года; PC).







*Highrisers* – четверо везунчиков заперты в небоскребе, полном боящихся света зомби, и благодаря своим золотым рукам и кооперации должны доковылять до крыши с вертолетом (27 мая 2021 года; PC).







*Warhammer Age of Sigmar: Storm Ground* – пошаговая тактика в мире «Эпохи Зигмара» включает как сражения с ИИ, так и сетевые бои (27 мая 2021 года; PC, PlayStation 4, Xbox One, Switch).


----------



## Sergey566




----------



## Sergey566




----------



## Sergey566

Японский пенсионер прославился как самый пожилой любитель автосимуляторов​Мужчина, отказавшийся от прав 7 лет назад, смог вернуться к своему любимому занятию с помощью Forza 7







93-летний пенсионер из Японии прославился как один из самых пожилых любителей автосимуляторов. Всю свою жизнь мужчина проработал водителем, а благодаря играм смог продолжать заниматься своим любимым делом после выхода на пенсию.

В этом ему помог внук, который познакомил старика с миром виртуальных развлечений. Молодой человек заявил, что ранее его дедушка никогда не интересовался технологиями, но однажды заметил у внука руль и попросил проехать несколько кругов в *Forza 7*. Свои права он сдал 7 лет назад из-за возраста.
Пенсионер рассказал, что благодаря игре он вновь смог сесть за руль Mazda RX-7 первого поколения, которую продал много лет назад. Также он отметил, что всегда выбирает максимальный уровень сложности и ручную коробку передач.


----------



## Sergey566




----------



## Sergey566




----------



## Sergey566

Компания EA анонсировала следующую часть серии шутеров Battlefield — с заголовком Battlefield 2042, которая выйдет 22 октября 2021 года на всех игровых платформах, *сообщает* портал The Verge.

В первом трейлере игры показана война будущего. Как заявляет EA, по сюжету мир находится на пороге краха из-за нехватки ресурсов. На фоне кризиса США и Россия начинают тотальную войну. Игрок будет выступать за наемников No-Pat, которые могут присоединиться к обеим сторонам, сражаясь не за флаг, а за будущее людей в новом мире.

Геймер может выбрать себе одного из десяти специалистов, которые заменят собой классы. Пока известно только о четырех из них: штурмовике, медике, инженере и разведчике.


----------



## Sergey566

Ubisoft показала начало Far Cry 6. Шутер выйдет 7 октября 2021 года на Xbox Series X|S, Xbox One, PlayStation 5, PlayStation 4, Uplay, Uplay+ и Epic Games Store.


----------



## Sergey566

Русский геймплейный трейлер Сталкер 2. Дата выхода — 28 апреля 2022 года.


----------



## Sergey566

События игры расскажут о войне между вампирами, которых также стремится истребить тайное общество под названием «Ведомство». Игрокам предстоит принять участие в кровавом сражении между темными силами и восстановить Маскарад с «помощью смекалки, оружия и сверхъестественных сил.

В настоящий момент разработчики приглашают присоединиться к закрытому тестированию. Сделать это можно, заполнив заявку на официальном сайте игры. Bloodhunt — бесплатная «королевская битва» во вселенной Vampire: The Masquerade. Релиз игры ожидается в 2021 году. Игру можно добавить в список желаемого в Steam.


----------



## Sergey566




----------



## Sergey566

Танцы


----------



## Sergey566




----------



## Sergey566




----------



## Sergey566

Надо же ещё в это играют )))


----------



## Sergey566

Разработчики *Forza Horizon 5* из студии Playground Games представили 12 минут геймплея новой части гоночного симулятора. Также они показали полную карту, на которой и развернутся события игры. Релиз Forza Horizon 5 ожидается 9 ноября 2021 года. Игра будет доступна на Xbox Series X|S, Xbox One, PC и Xbox Cloud Gaming. Также в день выхода оценить новую часть смогут все подписчики сервиса Xbox Game Pass.


----------



## Sergey566




----------



## Sergey566




----------



## Sergey566




----------



## Sergey566




----------



## Sergey566




----------



## Sergey566

*Живая классика среди мобильных шутеров — теперь и на клавомыши

Tacticool* — игра в редком на сегодня жанре изометрических шутеров. Изначально ее разрабатывали для смартфонов, где Tacticool оказалась настолько успешной, что разработчики решили портировать ее на ПК.

На мобильных платформах Tacticool полюбили за простоту освоения, но глубину в деталях. При этом максимально игра раскрывается в командном бою 5 на 5 вместе с друзьями. Короткие бои и понятные правила вкупе с правдоподобной физикой и непредсказуемостью матчей заставляют возвращаться в игру снова и снова.

В честь релиза на компьютерах мы подготовили рассказ про особенности Tacticool в формате топа из 5 фактов.


----------



## kotmot32

Я еще тот геймер-задрот) люблю вечерком в майнкрафт поиграть)хороший портал советую live-gamer там системные требования различных игр, всякие фишки интересные по прохождению, полезно)


----------



## Sergey566




----------



## Sergey566




----------



## Sergey566




----------



## Sergey566

Вот он — новый игровой сезон. Наконец-то интересные новинки выходят каждые несколько дней, причем практически на любой вкус — от классических ролевых игр и до проектов, в которых сходу и не поймешь, что к чему. Чтобы вы окончательно не запутались, подготовили руководство по лучшим играм на октябрь 2021 года. Традиционно оно состоит из двух частей: лучших игр, вышедших за предыдущий месяц, и самых перспективных релизов.

Лучшие вышедшие игры​Pathfinder: Wrath of the Righteous (PC)​






Pathfinder — редкая игра, рецензия на которую задерживается на нашем сайте уже на целый месяц. И по элементарной причине: игра просто огромная. Причем достигается это вовсе не за счет гринда — в Pathfinder: Wrath of the Righteous не менее интересно и после сотни часов прохождения. А если вы любите ролевые игры старой школы — то смело умножайте этот интерес на два.

Encased (PC)​





Отечественная игра, авторы которой сразу же поставили целью сделать «русский Fallout». И действительно, Encased зайдет тем, кто любил классические Fallout, Wasteland и другие похожие проекты. Причем любил не только за преимущества, но и за недостатки, которых немало и в Encased, начиная со странных механик и заканчивая плохо написанными диалогами.

Но главное, атмосфера исследования постапокалиптического мира в Encased передана со всей тщательностью. Интересный основной сюжет, огромное количество побочных занятий, возможность проходить любое задание разными способами, долгая кампания, — все это на месте и доставляет удовольствие как и 20 с лишним лет назад.

Deathloop (PC, PS5)​





Новая игр от Arkane, авторов Prey и Dishonored, переносит нас на загадочный остров, где проводятся эксперименты со временем. Их организаторы поместили остров во временную петлю: каждый вечер события сбрасываются и стартуют заново со следующего утра. При этом стирается память почти у всех обитателей, за исключением нескольких человек, в том числе бывшего руководителя службы безопасности Кольта, в роли которого мы должны разобраться в сути эксперимента и вырваться с острова.

Arkane отлично эксплуатируют механику временной петли. Почти из каждого забега Кольт выносит новое оружие и экипировку, а что самое важное — новые знания об острове, которые помогают ему двигаться дальше. Для победы надо убить сразу семь визионеров — местных мини-боссов. И напоследок расправиться с главным врагом — язвительной и коварной Джулианой, которая в каждой петле устраивает целую охоту на Кольта. Успеть все сделать за один день будет не так уж просто, но когда частички паззла складываются вместе и игра наконец-то сдается, получаешь невероятное удовольствие.

FIFA 22 (PC, PlayStation, Xbox)​





В свежую часть футбольного симулятора лучше всего играть на консолях нового поколения — именно с них разработчики начали внедрение технологии HyperMotion, для которой движения записывали с участием 22 футболистов, игравших реальные матчи. Потом записанное обработала нейросеть, и в результате получился совершенно новый игровой процесс. Игра стала медленной, но более реалистичной: например, в FIFA 22 у вас вряд ли получится обойти 5-6 игроков с помощью финтов. Нужно играть в пас и в целом аккуратно продумывать свои действия.

Увы, но для PC технология пока недоступна: HyperMotion требует серьезных системных ресурсов, а при разработке под ПК надо ориентироваться и на слабые конфигурации. Впрочем, PC-версия получила немало других изменений — переработанных вратарей, легендарных игроков для режима FUT и так далее.

Kena: Bridge of Spirits (PC, PlayStation)​





Одно из главных открытий сентября — история девушки по имени Кена, которая путешествует по свету и помогает застрявшим душам переместиться в мир иной. У молодой студии Ember Lab получилось яркое и захватывающее приключение с огромными локациями, множеством секретов и интересными механиками — от прыжков и до боев. Ну и фирменная идея авторов: в мире Кена находит себе маленьких спутников, которых называют тленышами, — они путешествуют со своей хозяйкой и дают ей дополнительные возможности.

Diablo 2 Ressurected (PC, PlayStation, Xbox, Switch)​





Blizzard однажды уже обожглась с ремастером своего крупного хита — речь про Warcraft 3: Reforged. К счастью, в случае с Diablo 2 проблем куда меньше: авторы аккуратно подтянули графику, оставив геймплей практически прежним. И это отличное решение: безостановочная охота на монстров с целью выбить лучшие предметы все еще затягивает с головой.

New World (PC)​





Сразу предупреждаем — финальный вердикт по New World ждать несколько месяцев. Оценивать MMORPG в момент релиза совершенно неправильно: еще неясно, надолго ли хватит контента, достойное ли сформируется сообщество и смогут ли разработчики оперативно решать проблемы и добавлять новые развлечения.


Однако большие MMORPG сейчас выходят очень редко, поэтому отметить New World стоит обязательно. Игра построена на стилистике эпохи Великих открытий: новый мир со своими загадками и тайнами, три фракции, которые борются за влияние, возможность создать собственную гильдию. Набор развлечений вполне стандартный: прокачка на квестах, особенно опасные враги, которых надо убивать группой, а также PvP между гильдиями — самые успешные смогут захватить территории, чтобы брать налог с игроков, проживающих на них. И все это с современной графикой — в движок New World вложили огромные средства.

Но пока у игры полно и проблем, от багов и до огромных очередей на серверы. Так что если любите жанр и хотите попробовать, делайте это на свой страх и риск.

Лучшие релизы октября​Alan Wake Remastered (PC, PlayStation, Xbox)​





Ремастер одной из самых известных игр Remedy, рассказывающей об Алане Вейке — писателе из местечка Брайт-Фоллс. Сам Алан пытается найти пропавшую жену, но сталкивается с потусторонними силами, цель которых очень амбициозна — захватить наш мир.

К качеству Alan Wake вопросов нет — у оригинальной игры на Metacritic вполне приличный рейтинг в 83%. А вот по поводу ремастера есть определенные сомнения — судя по роликам, графику в нем прокачали не так уж сильно. Но оценим в финальной версии.

Far Cry 6 (PC, PlayStation, Xbox — 7 октября)​





Продолжение одного из главных приключенческих шутеров современности отправит игроков на выдуманный остров Яра, во многом похожий на Кубу. Во главе Яры стоит харизматичный диктатор, который готовит сына к «восхождению на трон». Играть же предстоит за бывшего солдата местных вооруженных сил, который теперь примкнул к силам сопротивления. Игрокам обещают самый большой в истории серии мир, в остальном же ждем вполне традиционную часть Far Cry: черный юмор, кучу безумных персонажей, свободу выбора при прохождении и много, очень много стрельбы.

Back 4 Blood (PC, PlayStation, Xbox — 12 октября)​





Новая игра команды, которая когда-то создала легендарный зомби-шутер Left 4 Dead. По сути, Back 4 Blood и является неофициальным продолжением этой игры. В центре истории — вновь команда из выживших (проект сетевой), которые в составе группы чистильщиков пытаются освободить от зомби несколько локаций. Противостоит им ИИ-режиссер, который делает каждое прохождение непредсказуемым, — зомби атакуют по-новому, постоянно преподнося сюрпризы игрокам.

Marvel’s Guardians of the Galaxy (PC, PlayStation, Xbox — 25 октября)​





Новая Marvel-игра от Square Enix, в которой авторы попытались учесть все ошибки недавней Marvel’s Avengers. Игра теперь не командная, а одиночная — управлять предстоит Питером Квиллом, которого сопровождают Гамора, Дракс, Грут и Ракета. Спутникам можно отдавать команды в боях, но в целом они действуют самостоятельно, при этом у каждого свой стиль игры и свои специальные атаки.

Мы уже опробовали пресс-версию Guardians of the Galaxy и можем отметить, что игра получается динамичной и увлекательной, с интересными взаимоотношениями между напарниками и множеством приятных фишек для любителей вселенной Marvel.

Age of Empires 4 (PC — 28 октября)​





Стратегия в реальном времени — гость в 2021 году нечастый. А в данном случае речь идет о четвертой части Age of Empires — продолжении нашумевшей на рубеже веков серии. События вновь развернутся в Средневековье, а игроков ждет вполне традиционная RTS-механика: копим ресурсы, отстраиваем базу, создаем самую мощную армию и пытаемся уничтожить врага.


----------

